# Construção Radiation Shield ou Abrigo (faça você mesmo)



## Kraliv (28 Jan 2007 às 02:50)

Para quê gastar tantos €€€€   



Esta é a original Davis Passive Radiation Shield









Se é possível construir (quase) igual  com uns simples pratos de...vasos  


Fica mais ou menos assim, dependendo das mãos do "mestre"


----------



## Kraliv (28 Jan 2007 às 03:03)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

Outro modelo muito parecido ao do 1º post, mas que leva incorporado um _ventilador_

com planos de construção pode ser visto 


AQUI


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2007 às 02:40)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

Eu fiz o meu a partir das instrucções desse último, mas acabei por quase nunca utilizar o ventilador pois o meu abrigo está quase todo o dia à sombra. Acho preferivel deitar mãos à obra a comprar um, visto serem muito caros, tão caros que com o dinheiro de um dava para comprar uma boa estação meteorológica.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Fev 2007 às 18:18)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*



Fil disse:


> ...
> ...
> *Acho preferivel deitar mãos à obra* a comprar um, visto serem muito caros, tão caros que com o dinheiro de um dava para comprar uma boa estação meteorológica.




  Nem mais   Seguindo então o conselho do Fil  


Material necessário:

 - Uma (boa) meia dúzia de pratos, brancos de preferência,

 - Um X-Acto para dar cabo do material

 - Cola 

 - Parafusos, anilhas, porcas, etc...

 - Varão de rosca M4 ou M6

 - Tubo PVC 



Os pratos que utilizei foram comprados no supermercado Modelo, são de plástico resistente e com a vantagen de serem...brancos!


Com o X-Acto e alguma paciência, cortar o círculo interior _ods ditos_ e depois é empilhar com a ajuda do varão e utilizando bocadinhos de tubo de pvc para servir de separador entre cada um.




Edit: As imagens "perderam-se"!!


----------



## Mago (23 Fev 2007 às 19:06)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

Muito fixe fico à espera dos próximos episodios,
Atenção um colega meu fez uma parecida com a tua e a sonda da temperatura bloqueava, apos umas conversas com a assistencia tecnica da Oregon descobriu-se que tinha deixado as aberturas um pouco largas demais o que entrava a humidade e impedia o contacto da sonda via radio.
Entao comprou uma mesmo da Oregon.
Bom Trabalho!


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2007 às 22:13)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

Excelente Kraliv!! 
Tem pinta de que vai ficar com um look todo pro


----------



## Kraliv (12 Abr 2007 às 16:18)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

Olá...olá  


Pensavam que eu me tinha esquecido, era???  


Aqui está a _menina_ depois de terminada  







Não ficou exactamente como eu queria... mas tem funcionado bem até agora.



Os valores tenho-os comparado com um Term. Analógico de Máx / Min (colocado à sombra)... 






e são muito iguais.



Claro que a *Estação Meteorológica dá 19,6ºC* e o *Term. analógico já está nos 20ºC*
As temperaturas mínimas estão também idênticas.


Falta vir calor em força para testar _o protector_ à soalheira.


----------



## Mago (12 Abr 2007 às 23:49)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

Muito bem! parece-me adequada, venha o calor então!


----------



## rossby (13 Abr 2007 às 00:14)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*



Kraliv disse:


> Olá...olá
> 
> 
> Pensavam que eu me tinha esquecido, era???
> ...




PARABENS ! 

Estou impressionado . Se bem que os bordos das tigelas vão ficar com alguma água depois de chover e eventualmente alterar ligeiramente as condições de humidade do ar que circule, mas nada de significativo. 

Isto é um exemplo do que as escolas deste país poderiam fazer com custos mínimos no Programa Ciência Viva, em lugar de gastar os dinheiros públicos em "estaçoesinhas" já prontas e que no fim pouco ou nenhum "gozo" dão aos miúdos. BOM TRABALHO !


----------



## rossby (13 Abr 2007 às 00:16)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*



rossby disse:


> PARABENS !
> 
> Estou impressionado . Se bem que os bordos das tigelas vão ficar com alguma água depois de chover e eventualmente alterar ligeiramente as condições de humidade do ar que circule, mas nada de significativo.
> 
> Isto é um exemplo do que as escolas deste país poderiam fazer com custos mínimos no Programa Ciência Viva, em lugar de gastar os dinheiros públicos em "estaçoesinhas" já prontas e que no fim pouco ou nenhum "gozo" dão aos miúdos. BOM TRABALHO !



Peço desculpa , o seu modelo não tem bordos, por isso está melhor do que a original


----------



## Fil (14 Abr 2007 às 22:27)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

Ficou excelente Kraliv! O meu ficou muito parecido ao teu, mas com ventilador (que nunca uso) e os pratos que comprei tinham bordos e esqueci-me de fazer lá furos para escorrer a água.



 



Mas o pior de tudo é a localização, tive que o pendurar debaixo de uma árvore


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2007 às 22:31)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

É só artistas neste FORUM!


----------



## Kraliv (15 Abr 2007 às 00:39)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*



Fil disse:


> Ficou excelente Kraliv! O meu ficou muito parecido ao teu, mas com ventilador (que nunca uso) e os pratos que comprei tinham bordos e esqueci-me de fazer lá furos para escorrer a água.
> ...





Podes (ainda) fazer para evitar a acumulação de água, como está aqui nestas imagens  :













Já agora, podem ver todas a fotos da construção (muito bem feita) da R.S Ventilada, feita pelo _colega_ *Breitling* do Foro Meteored, aqui neste link:

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,68364.0.html







Edit: Os meus pratos, como o Rossby entretanto reparou, não tinham bordos e são originais brancos.


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2007 às 21:46)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

É uma boa ideia, mas acho muito mais simples e fácil fazer furos nos bordos para a água escorrer


----------



## J.S. (25 Set 2007 às 20:15)

*Então: a minha nova estação (KNMI model)*

Ola a todos (lamento, mas não fala Portugues muito bem),

Aqui podem ver a minha nova estação, que eu construi. A base deste modelo e o modelo do meu pais (em esta caso: Holanda). Interior: negro (absorber toda radiação solar indirecto/ exterior claro: branco).

Tenho uma Tinytag datalogger Ultra 2. E muito bom! No domingo, esteve no estação do WIlhelminadorp KNMI (25 km da minha casa) aos 15:00h a so 4 metros da estação do KNMI. Fui uma dia quente (para Holanda em septembro) com sol, 2 m/s vento e 22,0 C. O tinytag em minha estação a 15:00 : 21,878 C.

Ontem, esteve no KNMI Vlissingen a 8 km da minha casa. Eu esteve a 
4 m do estação do KNMI (ver a Photographia). Aos 00:20 h e 00:30 h: KNMI 12,8 e 12,9 C. A minha estação 12,940 e 12,919 C.

Estou muito feliz com a combinação do estação e o datalogger! O logger tem uma memoria para 30000 dados (minima, maxima e Tactual) e podes medir com um intervalo de 1 s a 1 dia.
Fazer esta estação custo so 20 a 25 euro's. Com ventilador (24 horas) 60 euros.


Aqui, algumas photgraphias:

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes.jacinto/WeerstationSeptember2007

Boa noite!


----------



## Fil (25 Set 2007 às 20:47)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

Ficou muito bom esse abrigo J.S., esses pratos parecem perfeitos, sem bordos como o meu! Só achei que talvez colocaste demasiados pratos não?

Qual é o modelo da tua estação? Também gostava de adquirir um logger para a minha estação, mas até hoje só encontrei um compatível.


----------



## J.S. (25 Set 2007 às 21:08)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*



Fil disse:


> Ficou muito bom esse abrigo J.S., esses pratos parecem perfeitos, sem bordos como o meu! Só achei que talvez colocaste demasiados pratos não?
> 
> Qual é o modelo da tua estação? Também gostava de adquirir um logger para a minha estação, mas até hoje só encontrei um compatível.



Olha, os pratos tinham um bordo, mas......eh...I cut them of with a stanley knife. First you use the knife and circle around the beginning of the "bordo" many times. Then you can cut it out. Afterwars, you grind it so it becomes totally flat (desculpa, mas não conheço estas palavras em Portugues).

What do you mean with model...the model of the radiationshield of the model of the of the datalogger?

The model of the station is a KNMI model....you can see it here:
- http://www.wittich.nl/NL/PDF/temperatuur-vocht/weerhutten/sensorhut_511-10+M-serie.pdf

The datalogger is a tinytag ultra2 with a fast response probe. You can buy it in Germany (www.bmc.de). They are the cheapest with this model, and have good service. They will deliver to Portugal as well. Without any calibration, these stations are very accurate! I have had contact with Gemini (maker of datalogger, and they assure you it is that exact!).

I will put this station in my testfield North east of Middelburg. I will have two radiationshield (one vetilated an one not) and will add an Oregon Scientific WMR-200 station and test it. May be this is something for you too, as OS stations in practice are very accurate...?!

A last thing on making your own radiation shield. Even if you buy white saucers, make sure you paint them white on the ouside (I used blakc ones, and used 1 palctic primer, 1 base paint and at least 3-4 layers of white alkyd paint, glossy as prescribed by the WMO). Infrared radiation easily penetrates plastic saucers without paint. Just use the remote control of your television and see how easy it penetrates the station...it will therefor still reach you sensor if you do not paint it. Just a tip....The ventilator in your screen is a very good idea! Did you ever get to Bragança IM station to check?? 
On the Dutch KNMi site, Vlissingen is refresehd every 10 minutes so I measure two times and than race home. I can still see the values then on the net and compare...hahaha..

Boa noite a obrigado (for the compliemts).

Jorge


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2008 às 21:35)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Boa noite a todos !
Gostava de saber onde posso encontrar um ventilador como este, mas que funcione durante dia e noite.







Esta imagem foi retirada do fórum *Meteored* e representa uma fase de construção de um radiation shield de um membro do fórum.

Obrigado !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2008 às 01:55)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Se eu não encontrar nenhum destes, como é que eu faço para ligar o ventilador de um P.C. directamente a uma tomada de *220 V* ?
Como é que eu lhe consigo colocar um fio de *10 m* de extensão para poder ligar à tomada que está no interior de minha casa ?

Ainda assim, isso é só uma segunda hipótese, preferia um ventilador solar e que trabalhasse durante dia e noite. 

Por exemplo, o *Filipe* tem um ventilador que me parece ser de um P.C., gostava de saber como conectar um desses, em último caso.

Obrigado !


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2008 às 10:01)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se eu não encontrar nenhum destes, como é que eu faço para ligar o ventilador de um P.C. directamente a uma tomada de *220 V* ?
> Como é que eu lhe consigo colocar um fio de *10 m* de extensão para poder ligar à tomada que está no interior de minha casa ?
> 
> Ainda assim, isso é só uma segunda hipótese, preferia um ventilador solar e que trabalhasse durante dia e noite.
> ...



Simples, ligas a ventoinha seja ela de 9V ou 12V a um transformador desse valor. Não troques o + e o -


----------



## Kraliv (17 Jan 2008 às 15:50)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Compra um boné destes:













tem o painel solar e a ventoinha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Kraliv disse:


> Compra um boné destes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E onde é que arranjo esse tipo de material ?
Já me deram algumas dicas em relação a isso, só gostava de saber uma forma de a placa solar acumular energia e continuar a trabalhar de noite, enquanto tiver energia armazenada.
Será que elas armazenam energia ? 
Se não armazenam, como posso fazer para armazenar e fazer que com o ventilador trabalhe continuamente ?

Obrigado !


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2008 às 10:53)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> E onde é que arranjo esse tipo de material ?
> Já me deram algumas dicas em relação a isso, só gostava de saber uma forma de a placa solar acumular energia e continuar a trabalhar de noite, enquanto tiver energia armazenada.
> Será que elas armazenam energia ?
> Se não armazenam, como posso fazer para armazenar e fazer que com o ventilador trabalhe continuamente ?
> ...



Ve este link

http://www.miau.pt/leiloes/leilao.jsp?offer_id=5994976


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2008 às 10:58)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Boas,



Esse Kit Solar e o boné podes comprar aqui:

http://www.ffsolar.com/products/utensil_pt.html



Isso não tem que ventilar durante a noite  
Mas podes comprar uma daquelas lãmpadas solares, que essas têm armazenamento de energia, e substituir a lãmpada pela ventoinha 



cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2008 às 09:27)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

É no interior deste belo instrumento que está o sensor de temperatura da minha estação. 
Espero que apreciem. Ainda estou a dar-lhe uns retoques.


-------


(*fase de construção * só com 5 pratos: reparem que os pratos são ventilados desde o 2º até ao 5º, o 6º e o 7º são colocados tal como o 1º, sem qualquer círculo de ventilação)

















-------


(*já com 7 pratos*)


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jan 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Boas,



Tá fixe , mas eu colocava o sensor ao alto 




abraço


----------



## ct5iul (10 Abr 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Boas pessoal espero que se encontrem bem aqui fica uma invençao minha para podermos medir a veloçidade do vento ou seja um anemometro de fabrico caseiro que eu fiz e fonçiona bem comprei um conta km de biciclete por 5 euros no lidl com funçao temperatura relogio tempo precorrido etc fui a uma fonte de alimentaçao de um competador e retirei a ventuinha da mesma, depois colei o sensor e o iman na ventuinha um de cada lado a montagem e igual ao do peneu da bicilete depois vem o pior que e calibrar a veloçidade da ventuinha no conta km para quem quizer fazer este teste e comprar o conta km no lidl a programaçao de calibragem no conta km com uma ventuinha da fonte de um competador de 250w e de 00800 depois de tudo calibrado para quem quizer pode obtar por a ventuinha a girar ao sabor do vento para isso eu aproveitei um rotativo tipo os rotativos das gruas das obras colei a ventuinha ao rotativo com cola super3 e cola quente depois ha ums destruçedores de fios tipo os de pesca para os enzois convem por o destroçedor para quando a ventuinha andar as voltas o fio nao ficar enrolado tanbem podem uzar os destruçedores de fio de telefone que ha a venda nas lojas de chineses e ja esta tudo isto fica bastante economico
comparaçoes entre a minha estaçao La Crosse WS3600 e esta invençao

TESTES
anemometro da estaçao La Crosse WS3600 veloçidade do vento 14km/h
anemometro de fabrico caseiro veloçidade do vento 12km/h
a margem de erro nao e muinta alem disso para quem nao tem um anemometro portatil pode sempre levar este de fabrico caseiro ideal para quem gosta de fazer radio nos sitios altos e quer saber a veloçidade do vento
um abraço a todos


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Abr 2008 às 11:56)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

E fotos?


----------



## dgstorm (26 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Boas...

Vou colocar aqui uma pequena duvida, de uma coisa que me lembrei !
Ora bem eu adquiri a nova estação do lidl e o aparelho exterior tem um formato muito mas muito esquesito... eu pus-lo no mesmo sitio do anterior mas tenho registado temperaturas muito elevadas, principalmente de manha e ao fim da tarde (de manha porque a minha janela ta virada pa Norte e recebe algum tempo o primeiro sol, e como o aparelho é grande nao o consigo esconder atras da parede e ao fim da tarde porque o sol bate nos vidros do predio em frente e reflecte para o meu sensor )... eu até podia construir um radiation shield mas nao tinha sitio para o por ... tinha que ser uma coisa mesmo minuscula para caber num peitoril da janela(se alguem tiver um projecto desses é dizer )... e entao eu pensei... se eu puser o sensor amarrado a persiana mas virado para dentro será que nao resulta !? Ou seja ficava entre a persiana e o vidro da minha janela... a persiana tem aqueles buracos normais servia de ventilação ! Que dizem ? Haverá algum problema que nao me esteja a ocorrer !?... (ele neste momento esta amarrado a persiana mas para o lado de fora) !

Cumprimentos

Diogo


----------



## Turista (27 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Caro dgstorm,

Acho a tua ideia engenhosa, em todo o caso a persiana costuma aquecer bastante devido ao material, mas sempre é melhor que o sensor estar a levar com o sol directamente.
Eu também tenho a estação do LIDL e tenho a sorte de esta estar no local onde apanha com o sol muito pouco tempo e arranjei-lhe uma sombra, mas sei que em todo o caso isso influencia a temperatura.
Acho que vou é um dia meter mãos à obra e construir o radiation shield com os vasos e tal, ou espero por investir numa estação já com o shield.

Depois conta como correu a experiência e mete umas fotos para se perceber melhor.

Abraço!


----------



## dgstorm (27 Abr 2008 às 01:14)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Bem... po-la do lado de dentro da persiana nao dá mesmo... fiz agora a experincia, do lado de fora ela marcava 16,8ºC... passei para o lado de dentro, ficando entre o vidro e a persiana... a temperatura começou logo a subir chegando aos 19ºC !  Passei-a para fora outra vez 
Tenho que ver se invento um mini radiation shield para pessoas que moram em apartamentos e so tem peitoris pequeninos !


----------



## dgstorm (27 Abr 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Ora bem penso que ja resolvi o meu problema da luz feflectida no predio em frente e do sol matinal que me fazia aumentar a temperatura do sensor, pois ontem por esta hora a temperatura nao parava de subir hoje ja desce, graças a minha engenhoca !

Ora ca vai...
Peguei num suporte de cd's...





Cortei aquele 'mastro'...





E o resultado final foi este... 

















Eu penso que funciona !


----------



## The_simpson (27 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

E é que funcionou mesmo...
Pelo menos agora as temperaturas coincidem com a minha estação a 3,5km da tua.

engenhosa essa protecção, agora tens de me ajudar a fazer uma Radiation Shield em condições para mim que eu tenho espaço


----------



## Turista (28 Abr 2008 às 00:55)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

que grande engenhocas...
 desde que esteja a funcionar é o que interessa!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2008 às 18:50)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Hoje tirei o dia para fazer umas melhorias no meu fan-aspirated radiation shield.
Desmontei tudo e reconstruí, colocando os pratos numa disposição diferente e adicionando mais pratos de uma dimensão menor, colocando-os a uma distância mínima uns dos outros.
Ao todo, 11 pratos constituem agora o fan-aspirated radiation shield.



_Processo de montagem:_











































Tentei fazê-lo à imagem do FARS das Davis 6153 e 6163.
Dêem a vossa opinião.


----------



## dgstorm (10 Mai 2008 às 17:36)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Boa tarde,
Se alguem me souber responder a esta pergunta, agradecia ! 

Um radiation shield tem que ser fechado em baixo, o primeiro prato (o de baixo) tem que ser fechado ? Se sim, porque ? 

Cumprimentos !


----------



## HotSpot (10 Mai 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



dgstorm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Se alguem me souber responder a esta pergunta, agradecia !
> 
> Um radiation shield tem que ser fechado em baixo, o primeiro prato (o de baixo) tem que ser fechado ? Se sim, porque ?
> ...



Tem que ser fechado por causa da radiação reflectida pelo chão. O melhor Radiation Shield é o que tem os pratos mais juntos e o sensor mais protegido. Outra coisa importante é ter pratos que não deixem passar nenhuma luz.

Mesmo quem tenha um sensor debaixo de um telheiro ou noutro local à sombra está sujeito à radiação difusa.

Este RS do Daniel é um exemplo de como fazer um, ainda por cima com ventoinha para estrair o ar. Pena a localização perto de uma parede que ajuda a ele ter quase sempre +0,5ºC a 1ºC em relação à Davis.


----------



## Acardoso (11 Nov 2008 às 15:17)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

uma duvida...alguem me sabe dizer qual a distancia media entre os pratos?? tou a perguntar pois vou fazer um RS pa uma ws 3600.
um abraço


----------



## Acardoso (18 Nov 2008 às 09:16)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Bom dia

Já construí o Radiation Shield para a ws3600, depois do primeiro teste fiquei desanimado, já que WS3600 com o radiation Shield ao sol apresentava +/- 3ºC acima da ws2355 sem radiation Shield à sombra. Onde terei errado, tentei escolher os pratos brancos mais opacos que encontrei.
O que dizem?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Acardoso disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Já construí o Radiation Shield para a ws3600, depois do primeiro teste fiquei desanimado, já que WS3600 com o radiation Shield ao sol apresentava +/- 3ºC acima da ws2355 sem radiation Shield à sombra. Onde terei errado, tentei escolher os pratos brancos mais opacos que encontrei.
> O que dizem?



Olá, *Acardoso*. 


Reconheço que não é fácil fazer um RS eficiente, eu também tive algumas dificuldades até acertar com ele, mas tenta fazer um que tenha:


1. Um conjunto de 8 a 10 pratos, mas recomendo-te 10, que acho ser o ideal;

2. Instalação num local arejado, longe de paredes que apanhem sol;

3. Apanhe vento de todos os quadrantes e esteja colocado num local o mais ventoso possível;

4. A distância entre os pratos deve ser de 1 cm e nunca mais do que isso, para não afectar as máximas por excesso;

5. Deve estar pelo menos 1,50m acima do chão ou de um telhado;

6. O mais longe possível de obstáculos ao vento e objectos que façam muita reflexão de radiação, como paredes, chão em pedra, entre outros;

7. Deve ser instalado o mais longe possível de chaminés e outras fontes de calor artificial que possam interferir nas (correctas) leituras;


Se continuares a ter máximas muito altas, aumenta o número de pratos do RS ou coloca-lhe uma ventoinha para ventilar o seu interior, alimentada por uma placa solar, como eu coloquei no RS que fiz há uns tempos.
Essa montagem está descrita acima e hoje esse RS já não se encontra assim, pois pertence agora ao *Mário*, pois na situação dele os 11 pratos que constituiam o RS e a sua ventilação eram um exagero, pois ele vive numa zona bastante ventosa, e por isso decidi retirar esses componentes.

Se tiveres mais dúvidas, não hesites em comunicá-las.


----------



## Acardoso (18 Nov 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

ola Daniel, obrigado pela tua resposta.

falhei em dois promenores que referiste entre elas, a distancia entre os pratos, coloquei uma distancia de 1.5cm e o outro foi a proximidade de uma parede branca, menos de meio metro.
terei que fazer um novo teste,desta vez mais longe de uma parede deixando para ja a distancia entre os pratos.
ja agora,qual foi o criterio de escolha dos pratos??

um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 17:46)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Acardoso disse:


> ja agora,qual foi o criterio de escolha dos pratos??
> 
> um abraço



Nenhum em especial; apenas têm de ser brancos e muito espessos, o mais possível, para darem os melhores resultados.
A partir daí o que conta é a disposição dos pratos e a instalação final.
Esperamos essas fotos depois da obra feita !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Nenhum em especial; apenas têm de ser brancos e muito espessos, o mais possível, para darem os melhores resultados.
> A partir daí o que conta é a disposição dos pratos e a instalação final.
> Esperamos essas fotos depois da obra feita !



Boas Daniel eu tambem tenho andado em guerra com os meus RS não estou gostar das minhas máximas, por sinal o FS passado tinha já os pratos preparados para subts RS que tinha 5 anos mas deixei entre pratos 2cm e o outro RS que tem 1 ano está com 1.5cm entre pratos.
Achas 1cm é sufiente ,fica bem arejado?Já agora os RS um está do solo a 3m e o outro está a 12m.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas Daniel eu tambem tenho andado em guerra com os meus RS não estou gostar das minhas máximas, por sinal o FS passado tinha já os pratos preparados para subts RS que tinha 5 anos mas deixei entre pratos 2cm e o outro RS que tem 1 ano está com 1.5cm entre pratos.
> Achas 1cm é sufiente ,fica bem arejado?Já agora os RS um está do solo a 3m e o outro está a 12m.



No teu caso não há problema estar com um espaçamento de 1,5 a 2,0 cm, pois dizes que um deles está a 12 m de altura.
A 12 m corre muito vento e o RS fica muito bem arejado e por isso as máximas serão muito mais fiáveis do que num ambiente sem vento, pois os RSs caseiros irão pecar a esse nível se faltar arejamento. 

Eu acho que o espaçamento ideal na maioria dos RSs é de 1,0 a 1,5 cm pois mais do que isso irá provavelmente reflectir-se nas máximas, com a entrada de alguma radiação para o interior do abrigo. 


Nota: Eu acho os teus dados extremamente fiáveis, mesmo assim achas que as tuas máximas andam demasiado altas ?

Tenho consultado os dados de Castelo Branco e os teus dados coincidem sempre com os da estação oficial; se estás mesmo na cidade de Castelo Branco isso é bom sinal e significa que os teus dados revelam fiabilidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> No teu caso não há problema estar com um espaçamento de 1,5 a 2,0 cm, pois dizes que um deles está a 12 m de altura.
> A 12 m corre muito vento e o RS fica muito bem arejado e por isso as máximas serão muito mais fiáveis do que num ambiente sem vento, pois os RSs caseiros irão pecar a esse nível se faltar arejamento.
> 
> Eu acho que o espaçamento ideal na maioria dos RSs é de 1,0 a 1,5 cm pois mais do que isso irá provavelmente reflectir-se nas máximas, com a entrada de alguma radiação para o interior do abrigo.
> ...



Daniel tenho sempre uma diferença 1 e 1.5ºc em dias de sol e quentes.
Eu moro num bairro nos limites da cidade virado para sul e a estação do IM fica virada para norte  com vista para serra e num alto com um campo de visão de meter inveja e fora da cidade e tem um espaço enorme com residencias para os funcionários.
Mesmo assim ao proximo FS ainda vou por aquilo a 1cm para ver a diferença


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Daniel tenho sempre uma diferença 1 e 1.5ºc em dias de sol e quentes.
> Eu moro num bairro nos limites da cidade virado para sul e a estação do IM fica virada para norte  com vista para serra e num alto com um campo de visão de meter inveja e fora da cidade e tem um espaço enorme com residencias para os funcionários.
> Mesmo assim ao proximo FS ainda vou por aquilo a 1cm para ver a diferença



E será que essas diferenças não ocorrem na realidade ?
Será que a tua zona não aquece mesmo dessa forma ?
Não me parecem valores, de todo, descomunais que se ponham imediatamente de parte.
Eu não conheço a zona, mas que tal se confirmasses se a tua zona é mesmo mais quente ?
Seria um trabalho de campo interessante; ultimamente temos feito investigações dessas em estações e vamos continuar/aumentar ainda mais o número de experiências, investigar os possíveis locais mais quentes, mais frios, etc.


----------



## Acardoso (18 Nov 2008 às 20:58)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Aqui estao algumas fotos da construçao do meu  Radiation Shield:




Foraçao para a colocaçao dos varoes roscados...




Corte do fundo dos pratos...






Pratos apos o corte do fundo...





montagem...

as fotos finais estao com o meu colega,ver se amanha as coloco aqui!!


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

Convem os pratos ficarem o mais junto possivel.

1 cm no máximo, se ficar mais junto não faz mal nenhum. E estejam descansados que não se coloca o problema da circulação de ar dentro do RS, o ar circula sempre mesmo com os pratos muito juntos.

Acardoso: Grande obra de engenharia. Muito bom.


----------



## Acardoso (18 Nov 2008 às 21:19)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



HotSpot disse:


> Convem os pratos ficarem o mais junto possivel.
> 
> 1 cm no máximo, se ficar mais junto não faz mal nenhum. E estejam descansados que não se coloca o problema da circulação de ar dentro do RS, o ar circula sempre mesmo com os pratos muito juntos.
> 
> Acardoso: Grande obra de engenharia. Muito bom.



obrigado...

eu coloquei 1.5cm...sera por isso que tou a ter valores um pouco altos?


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Acardoso disse:


> obrigado...
> 
> eu coloquei 1.5cm...sera por isso que tou a ter valores um pouco altos?



Nada como testar mas mais juntos ficam melhores. 1 regra é de fora do RS não conseguires ver a "camara" onde fica o sensor. Se ainda fores a tempo junta mais os pratos, uma obra de arte dessas merece estar mais "apertadinha".


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*

*Acardoso*, o teu RS está uma perfeição ! 
Parabéns; o corte é rigoroso, a montagem é perfeita, o que realmente irá definir essa fiabilidade irá ser a distância entre os pratos e, o mais importante de tudo, a localização.
De resto, esse trabalho está excelente, parabéns !


----------



## Acardoso (18 Nov 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *Acardoso*, o teu RS está uma perfeição !
> Parabéns; o corte é rigoroso, a montagem é perfeita, o que realmente irá definir essa fiabilidade irá ser a distância entre os pratos e, o mais importante de tudo, a localização.
> De resto, esse trabalho está excelente, parabéns !



obrigado... pois,vou ter que reduzir a distancia para 1cm entao...e em relaçaom a localizaçao tenh que estudar bem o caso...o que nao esta nada facil!!!
inicialmente tinha td preparad para colocar na antena...mas como estoua obter valores elevados ja nao sei...o que me esta a dificultar a coisa e o comprimento dos cabos,com os 10m nao consigo um bom lugar!!
tou farto de dar voltas a cabeça


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> E será que essas diferenças não ocorrem na realidade ?
> Será que a tua zona não aquece mesmo dessa forma ?
> Não me parecem valores, de todo, descomunais que se ponham imediatamente de parte.
> Eu não conheço a zona, mas que tal se confirmasses se a tua zona é mesmo mais quente ?
> Seria um trabalho de campo interessante; ultimamente temos feito investigações dessas em estações e vamos continuar/aumentar ainda mais o número de experiências, investigar os possíveis locais mais quentes, mais frios, etc.



Eu estou a uma cota de 382m mas daqui a 2km fico logo a 200m de cota com vales fundos (falando em altura dia 20 nas lojas do lidl temos um relógio digital com varias funçoes que dá bastante jeito há rapaziada do termómetrocusto 39 aéreos eu vou comprar um )vou admitir que esta zona seja mais quente Daniel em relação há zona do IM,acredito que há zonas da cidade que sejam muito mais que esta onde eu moro isso há de certeza.


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2008 às 01:02)

Aproveito este tópico para também deixar links úteis para a construção de abrigos, pois para além dos RS, os abrigos também podem ser uma opção a quem tenha espaço e se ajeite com carpintaria. Há de todo o tipo, pequenos, grandes, dos simples aos sofisticados com dupla persiana e chaminé.

*DIY Stevenson Screen
This is Set by set on how to Put together a Stevenson Screen*
http://www.hereford-weather.co.uk/html/StevensonScreendiy.htm


*CONSTRUCCIÓN DE UNA GARITA METEOROLÓGICA*
http://www.meteored.com/ram/1600/construccin-de-una-garita-meteorolgica-artesanal/
http://foro.meteored.com/tecnica+in...do+mi+nueva+garita+meteorologica-t9961.0.html


*WEATHER SHELTER *
Este é um pequeno, embora tenha sido construído para colocar lá dentro um RS Davis, talvez seja uma opção intermédia para meter um sensor e não tenha espaço para abrigos.
http://www.weather.ricksturf.com/shelter.php


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2008 às 10:21)

Aquele braço da camisa ás cores é que trabalha bem .
Nem tudo é mau, depois de construirmos o Radiation Shield o Acardoso passou a ter min. iguais ás minhas(estamos a uns 2km de distância). Antes os valores dele ficavam sempre 1.5 a 2ºC acima da minha minima, talvez porque o sensor estava encostado à parede da casa e agora com o radiation não o está. 
Realmente Acardoso penso que temos de seguir as dicas e reduzir essa distância para 1 cm. Mãos à obra isso tem de ficar impecável


----------



## Acardoso (20 Nov 2008 às 19:56)

Boa noite malta...

Como sabem não estou a obter os resultados esperados com o RS...mas tenho andado a procura de um produto qualquer para aplicar nos pratos contra os raios UV, infelizmente não encontro...alguém sabe se existe alguma coisa deste tipo?

Um abraço


----------



## Breitling (21 Nov 2008 às 08:16)

Os problemas destas RS são causados a maioria das vezes pelo próprio prato. Os pratos brancos costumam ser finos, não valem. Você necessita um prato no qual ao olhar à luz através dele não se transparente muito. Se a luz é capaz de traspassá-lo, a radiação solar infravermelha também. Você necessita pratos mais grossos.

A radiação UV pouco tem a ver com o aquecimento do sensor, é a infravermelha a que afeta seu funcionamento, e é a que é preciso bloquear com pratos de seção grossa.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

Bom dia

Aqui deixo duas fotos do meu radiation e do Acardoso.

O meu




Apesar de viver num prédio e conseguir por o anemometro na antena do prédio, não tive autorização para colocar mais nada, portanto arranjei esta situação para o sensor. O sensor está isolado da parede com espuma isolante.
O pluviómetro também ficou num sitio porreiro, o problema era mesmo o sensor.


O Radiation do Acardoso 






Estamos a 2 km em linha recta e a diferença nas temperaturas têm sido de 0.1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 20:28)

E continua a saga do Radiation Shield.
Construí mais um, este vai ser para ficar cá em Moscavide e será instalado bem alto, no mastro do anemómetro.
Vai servir de unidade comparativa com os dados da Davis e assegurar a continuidade dos dados da estação no caso de surgir algum problema com a recepção do sinal da Davis ou avaria, algo que felizmente nunca aconteceu e espero que nunca aconteça.
Sempre vai ser mais uma unidade de dados ao nosso dispôr e que vai servir para certificar os dados da Davis e observar a relatividade dos dados da temperatura consoante o local.
Os dados convencionais que disponibilizo são sempre os da Davis, pois este «ponto de apoio» apenas servirá para fazer comparações de local para local.



Cá vão algumas fotografias da obra no seu actual estado, ainda antes de ser instalado.















---


Os pratos foram pintados com uma tinta bastante espessa e opaca, para que a opacidade dos pratos seja a maior possível, de modo a construir o melhor RS artesanal feito até hoje nesse aspecto, já que os anteriores não protegiam o sensor da radiação solar tão bem quanto este.


Brevemente notícias da instalação...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

E a instalação já foi feita, com a base do RS a ficar cerca de 2,40m acima do telhado principal. 

Estou extremamente satisfeito com os resultados, os dados de temperatura em relação à Davis têm sido bastante próximos, com diferenças em torno dos 0,5 ºC e, por vezes, com leituras iguais, tal é a exposição do novo RS.


----------



## jr-roberto (28 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

Olá pessoal!

Sou novo aqui no fórum. Tenho um sensor da Oregon THGR 228 e gostaria de colocá-lo em um abrigo para melhorar minhas medições. Encontrei este tópico mas ainda assim estou com algumas dúvidas, espero que possam me ajudar.

Há algum problema em comprar pratos pretos? Ainda que eu os pinte de branco depois?

Quntas porcas e anilhas eu preciso para um RS de 10 pratos?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

jr-roberto disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Sou novo aqui no fórum. Tenho um sensor da Oregon THGR 228 e gostaria de colocá-lo em um abrigo para melhorar minhas medições. Encontrei este tópico mas ainda assim estou com algumas dúvidas, espero que possam me ajudar.
> 
> Há algum problema em comprar pratos pretos? Ainda que eu os pinte de branco depois?



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *Roberto*. 

Desde que os pratos fiquem bem pintados de branco e completamente opacos, não haverá problemas com a radiação.


----------



## jr-roberto (28 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Obrigado pelas boas-vindas Daniel!

Já procurei pratos brancos pela cidade inteira, aqui só se vendem marrons ou pretos! 

Obrigado pela dica!


----------



## Acardoso (28 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

bem vindo ao fórum... como o Daniel disse e muito bem se ficarem bem pintados não deve haver grande problema...eu construí um RS e usei apenas oito porcas e oito anilhas...em vez das porcas para fazer o espaçamento entre os pratos usei tubos com 1cm de altura entre cada prato, e muito mais fácil e fica um melhor trabalho!!!se quiseres ver coloquei algumas fotos neste tópico!!
se precisares de ajuda apita...o pessoal esta cã para ajudar!!!um abraço


----------



## jr-roberto (29 Jan 2009 às 01:23)

Acardoso disse:


> bem vindo ao fórum... como o Daniel disse e muito bem se ficarem bem pintados não deve haver grande problema...eu construí um RS e usei apenas oito porcas e oito anilhas...em vez das porcas para fazer o espaçamento entre os pratos usei tubos com 1cm de altura entre cada prato, e muito mais fácil e fica um melhor trabalho!!!se quiseres ver coloquei algumas fotos neste tópico!!
> se precisares de ajuda apita...o pessoal esta cã para ajudar!!!um abraço



Obrigado Acardoso!

Então, no fórum espanhol que postaram aqui vi que construíram usando estes tubos, mas não entendi. São feitos de que estes tubos e onde os encontro?


----------



## Acardoso (29 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

São tubos em PVC ou em alumínio (das antenas).


----------



## jr-roberto (2 Fev 2009 às 20:39)

Tive mais uma dúvida. Em um outro fórum de meteorologia os foristas recomendam a utilização de uma tampa de ralo no último prato para possibilitar a ventilação do abrigo. Alguém já viu um RS com esta característica? O que acham?


----------



## Acardoso (2 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

jr-roberto disse:


> Tive mais uma dúvida. Em um outro fórum de meteorologia os foristas recomendam a utilização de uma tampa de ralo no último prato para possibilitar a ventilação do abrigo. Alguém já viu um RS com esta característica? O que acham?




eu nos que fiz, não fiz abertura nenhuma, pois o objectivo principal é proteger o sensor da radiação !!!pelo que li e me explicaram o interior do RS tem que ficar completamente escuro...dai o pormenor do distanciamento entre os pratos!


----------



## jr-roberto (2 Fev 2009 às 22:23)

Entendi Acardoso! Valeu pela ajuda! Vou fazer do jeito que explicaram aqui e nos outros tutoriais, esse furo no último prato só vi mencionarem no outro fórum mesmo!


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

Só uma pergunta:
Onde vocês compraram os ferros para o RS? Os que suportam os pratos?


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2009 às 22:05)

DMartins disse:


> Só uma pergunta:
> Onde vocês compraram os ferros para o RS? Os que suportam os pratos?



Oi,

comprei à dias no IZI, antigo mestre Maco, um com 1 metro de comprimento que cortei em 3 pedaços iguais.

Custou 1 euro e pico...


Ficaram mais caras as porcas e as anilhas




Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## jr-roberto (12 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

DMartins disse:


> Só uma pergunta:
> Onde vocês compraram os ferros para o RS? Os que suportam os pratos?



Olá!
Estava com a mesma dúvida também. Comprei o meu em loja de parafusos.


----------



## DMartins (12 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

Obrigado a todos pelo esclarecimento!



Z13 disse:


> Oi,
> 
> comprei à dias no IZI, antigo mestre Maco, um com 1 metro de comprimento que cortei em 3 pedaços iguais.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2009 às 12:34)

DMartins disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelo esclarecimento!



DMartins eu no espaço entre pratos meti tubo pvc das instalações eléctricas cortados todos há mesma medida,só usei anilhas e parafusos nas pontas para dar aperto.
É mais fácil por aquilo tudo certinho com os tubos todos cortados pela mesma medida do que os parafusos

Tenho 2 RS caseiros e fica mais barato em vez de levar tantos parafusos.


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2009 às 14:00)

_DMartins eu no espaço entre pratos meti tubo pvc das instalações eléctricas cortados todos há mesma medida,só usei anilhas e parafusos nas pontas para dar aperto.
É mais fácil por aquilo tudo certinho com os tubos todos cortados pela mesma medida do que os parafusos

Tenho 2 RS caseiros e fica mais barato em vez de levar tantos parafusos.
_



Excelente ideia!

Só explicaste isso hoje???



 um abraço




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

Z13 disse:


> _DMartins eu no espaço entre pratos meti tubo pvc das instalações eléctricas cortados todos há mesma medida,só usei anilhas e parafusos nas pontas para dar aperto.
> É mais fácil por aquilo tudo certinho com os tubos todos cortados pela mesma medida do que os parafusos
> 
> Tenho 2 RS caseiros e fica mais barato em vez de levar tantos parafusos.
> ...



Está referenciado neste tópico,é só andar uma página para trás.

Ao referir parafusos queri dizer porcas.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Ago 2009 às 15:35)

Mais um "invenção" para colocar o ar em circulação perto do sensor.

AQUI



Abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Ago 2009 às 21:22)

olá gurus das RS's... 

Apesar de há já algum tempo andar por cá, penso que o bichinho de ter uma protecção eficaz para o meu sensor thermo/hygro está muito irrequieto e impossível de aturar! 

Desde que tenho esta estação as anomalias detectadas têm sido nulas, o que tem sido muito bom, simplesmente ando constantemente às turras com os efeitos da radiação porque condiciona bastante a credibilidade dos registos durante o dia conferindo-lhe valores desajustados na ordem dos 8ºC a mais e de igual valor em HR.
Desde o final de cada dia até ao início do seguinte, os registos apurados têm demonstrado ser bastante fiáveis o que é óptimo.

Há dias atrás construí um abrigo em forma de caixa com Floormate (para quem não sabe é o isolador à base de polestireno usado nas caixas de ar entre paredes na construção), além de ser duro é um óptimo isolante e com base numa sugestão por aqui apresentada pensei que seria um dos materiais apropriados para o que pretendia, também utilizei 4 respiradouros tipo persiana, 2 em cada lado mas voltados para que o ar fizesse este percurso: /\ para garantir boa ventilação e também impedir ao máximo a entrada de luz.

Fui bem sucedido nos registos a apresentar durante a noite mas de dia, pois...
o Floormate não isolou do que pretendia! 

Após tanta relutância queria então criar um RS. 
Vagueei pelo tópico e verifiquei muitos pormenores interessantes, a menos que se tenha descoberto algo ainda mais eficaz, gostaria de perguntar:

- Comfirma-se a distância máxima entre pratos de 1cm?
- É necessário colocar cerca de 2 pratos de maior diâmetro no topo?
- Nos pratos com abertura, esta tem que ter um diâmetro específico?
- É essencial pintar os pratos com tinta branca? (visto que não percebi o ponto quando se referiram ao nível de transparência do plástico) 

Para já é só.

Peço-vos então ajuda para que o "estrunfe engenhocas" que tenho cá dentro comece a trabalhar o quanto antes! obr_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2009 às 22:30)

joseoliveira disse:


> Após tanta relutância queria então criar um RS.
> Vagueei pelo tópico e verifiquei muitos pormenores interessantes, a menos que se tenha descoberto algo ainda mais eficaz, gostaria de perguntar:
> 
> - Comfirma-se a distância máxima entre pratos de 1cm?
> ...



1. Sim, deve utilizar-se uma distância-padrão entre pratos de 1 cm. O arejamento é mais que suficiente.

2. Não, a questão desses pratos é meramente pessoal, pois a sua relevância para a eficiência do abrigo não é clara, pois a sua dimensão em nada influencia os pratos de baixo. Normalmente 8 a 10 pratos, todos da mesma dimensão são suficientes.

3. Não, é o diâmetro que se achar necessário, aproveitando o máximo possível de área do prato. Os primeiros 3 a 4 pratos a contar de cima não devem ser abertos, pois irão pôr em causa a devida protecção do sensor. Apenas se abrem os pratos desde o 2º a contar de baixo até ao 4º ou 5º, inclusivé, geralmente.

4. Devem pintar-se os pratos de branco quando estes não são originalmente brancos ou quando são pouco espessos, de modo a torná-los mais opacos e a criar uma melhor protecção para o sensor.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 00:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> 3. Não, é o diâmetro que se achar necessário, aproveitando o máximo possível de área do prato. Os primeiros 3 a 4 pratos a contar de cima não devem ser abertos, pois irão pôr em causa a devida protecção do sensor. Apenas se abrem os pratos desde o 2º a contar de baixo até ao 4º ou 5º, inclusivé, geralmente.



Daniel, obrigado desde já... 

Destaquei o ponto quando referes a abertura de pratos desde o 2º a contar de baixo; prevejo colocar a "obra-de-arte" num tubo que já suporta 2 antenas, todos do vizinho do lado e onde já tive também uma antena.

Quero com isto dizer que a distância que existirá entre o RS (posição possível no tubo) e o pátio (metade meu) é de cerca de 2,50m, à partida parece boa mas como o mesmo é muito claro (mármore branco) deduzo que colocar o sensor no 1º prato em baixo (a menos que o pinte por baixo) poderá receber a radiação que o pátio emite, não? Daí que penso que o melhor talvez seria atribuir a base do sensor ao 2º prato, portanto abrir a partir do 3º inclusive!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2009 às 00:42)

joseoliveira disse:


> Quero com isto dizer que a distância que existirá entre o RS (posição possível no tubo) e o pátio (metade meu) é de cerca de 2,50m, à partida parece boa mas como o mesmo é muito claro (mármore branco) deduzo que colocar o sensor no 1º prato em baixo (a menos que o pinte por baixo) poderá receber a radiação que o pátio emite, não? Daí que penso que o melhor talvez seria atribuir a base do sensor ao 2º prato, portanto abrir a partir do 3º inclusive!



A influência será mínima, mas se o pretendes fazer, óptimo.

Mas continua a deixar por abrir os últimos 3 a 4 pratos superiores do RS.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 01:03)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mas continua a deixar por abrir os últimos 3 a 4 pratos superiores do RS.



Sim, ficou registado. 

Já tenho boa parte do que preciso: 12 pratos, barras s/fim, porcas, tubo em alumínio a ser medido e cortado como medidor da distância entre pratos, falta a tinta e o suporte para aplicar ao tubo no exterior.


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2009 às 09:17)

joseoliveira disse:


> Fui bem sucedido nos registos a apresentar durante a noite mas de dia, pois...
> o Floormate não isolou do que pretendia!



Só um aparte, até para quem pretenda construir um abrigo simples, nunca utilizem este material. Eu já tentei e os resultados foram desastrosos. A ideia que em dá é que o material protege muito bem da radiação solar até certo ponto, mas a partir de determinado ponto deixa de o fazer e cria-se uma espécie de estufa. No meu caso verifiquei que uma simples caixa de cartão consegue melhores resultados que esse material pelo que não recomendo de todo


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 11:22)

vitamos disse:


> Só um aparte, até para quem pretenda construir um abrigo simples, nunca utilizem este material. Eu já tentei e os resultados foram desastrosos. A ideia que em dá é que o material protege muito bem da radiação solar até certo ponto, mas a partir de determinado ponto deixa de o fazer e cria-se uma espécie de estufa. No meu caso verifiquei que uma simples caixa de cartão consegue melhores resultados que esse material pelo que não recomendo de todo



Eu fiz um abrigo usando material desse e funciona muito bem. Os dados são muito mais viáveis do que esperava, mas como é óbvio, coloquei-o à sombra, no mesmo local onde dantes eu tinha o sensor sem estar abrigado.

Usar este tipo de materiais, para servir de abrigo não há problema! Mas quando esse abrigo é pensado para ser colocado ao Sol e sem ventilação forçada lá dentro, o caso muda de figura.
No meu caso, todos os finais de tardes (agora de Verão) tenho radiação solar a bater directamente no abrigo e mesmo com a ventilação no interior, é suficiente para subir 0,2ºC ou até mesmo 0,5ºC (mas se pintar tudo de branco estou confiante de que essa diferença acaba por diminuir).

Seja como for, mete-me alguma confusão construir-se abrigos (como os RS) para serem expostos durante todo o dia ao Sol.
Em dias em que ainda passa uma brisa, até acredito que dê dados correctos. Mas quando penso naqueles dias de verdadeiro calor (dias que de manhã até há tarde, não vê um único pássaro no ar), em que não passa brisa alguma fico um pouco céptico no que toca à viabilidade dos dados.

Pode parecer estupidez minha e algo óbvio para vocês, mas para mim mete-me alguma confusão!


Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2009 às 12:02)

*Dave* disse:


> Seja como for, mete-me alguma confusão construir-se abrigos (como os RS) para serem expostos durante todo o dia ao Sol.
> Em dias em que ainda passa uma brisa, até acredito que dê dados correctos. Mas quando penso naqueles dias de verdadeiro calor (dias que de manhã até há tarde, não vê um único pássaro no ar), em que não passa brisa alguma fico um pouco céptico no que toca à viabilidade dos dados.



Pode meter confusão, mas é uma das formas oficiais de proteger sensores.

A mim o que me mete confusão é como os RS ao sol, desde que bem construídos, consegues dados tão fiáveis.

Um RS ao sol, é o melhor que podemos ter para obtermos os dados de temperatura e humidade certinhos.

O resto são engenhocas e desenrascansos.

Já agora, recomendar os melhores pratos no mercado para fazer um bom RS. Pratos Domplex Brancos que se encontram no Modelo/Continente. Opacos, Brancos e em plástico. 5*


----------



## Kraliv (26 Ago 2009 às 12:26)

HotSpot disse:


> ...
> 
> Já agora, recomendar os melhores pratos no mercado para fazer um bom RS. *Pratos Domplex Brancos que se encontram no Modelo/Continente. Opacos, Brancos e em plástico*. 5*





Pois, esses foram os que eu utilizei na construção do meu RS, conforme tinha indicado aqui nest post: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...eld-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html#post30474

Eles _NÂO são 100% opacos_...quem puder dar uma pintura (basta pelo interior) vai beneficiar com isso...mas foram de todos os que na altura procurei, aqueles que entendi serem os melhores para construir um RS.


 




PS: Infelizmente as imagens da fase de construção desaparecerem desse post


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 13:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Pode meter confusão, mas é uma das formas oficiais de proteger sensores.
> 
> A mim o que me mete confusão é como os RS ao sol, desde que bem construídos, consegues dados tão fiáveis.



Mete-me confusão, mas acredito, ou quero acreditar, que os dados são de confiança!




HotSpot disse:


> O resto são engenhocas e desenrascansos.



Exacto...
Não passam disso! Porém temos de admitir que o mundo não avança se não houver "engenhocas e desenrascansos", pois todos os instrumentos que hoje utilizamos e confiamos, foram em tempos simples "engenhocas". Um exemplo disso é o sensor electrónico de temperatura...

Eu preferia ter algo deste género (ver aqui), mas como não tenho, prefiro ter o sensor assim, do que como o tinha antes (aqui) por que como já mostrei noutro tópico, as diferenças são bem significativas (aqui). Sendo a estação do IM mais próxima a de Castelo branco, pode ver aqui os gráficos dos últimos 5 dias, assim como os meus registos no igual período de tempo, registos esses que não se desviam assim tanto (há desvios e é normal! Eu não vivo em Castelo Branco...).


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2009 às 16:54)

*Dave* disse:


> Exacto...
> Não passam disso! Porém temos de admitir que o mundo não avança se não houver "engenhocas e desenrascansos", pois todos os instrumentos que hoje utilizamos e confiamos, foram em tempos simples "engenhocas". Um exemplo disso é o sensor electrónico de temperatura...
> 
> Eu preferia ter algo deste género (ver aqui), mas como não tenho, prefiro ter o sensor assim, do que como o tinha antes (aqui) por que como já mostrei noutro tópico, as diferenças são bem significativas (aqui). Sendo a estação do IM mais próxima a de Castelo branco, pode ver aqui os gráficos dos últimos 5 dias, assim como os meus registos no igual período de tempo, registos esses que não se desviam assim tanto (há desvios e é normal! Eu não vivo em Castelo Branco...).



Não quis de alguma forma por a tua "engenhoca" em causa. Aliás, quando estava a responder nem te estava a associar aos post's que fizeste, de grande valor na minha opinião, sobre o teu abrigo.



*Dave* disse:


> Mete-me confusão, mas acredito, ou quero acreditar, que os dados são de confiança!



Queres acreditar que os RS são fiáveis? Como é que tu sabes que o teu abrigo é fiável? É por comparares com a Estação de Castelo Branco que .....usa um Radiation Shield? 

Radiation Shield é a protecção "oficial". Se tens dúvidas sobre eles, tens que ter dúvidas sobre qualquer tipo de abrigo para sensores de temperatura.

A tua estação de sonho (ver aqui), e a de todos nós utiliza o que? Nem mais, Radiation Shield.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 17:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Queres acreditar que os RS são fiáveis? Como é que tu sabes que o teu abrigo é fiável? É por comparares com a Estação de Castelo Branco que .....usa um Radiation Shield?
> 
> Radiation Shield é a protecção "oficial". Se tens dúvidas sobre eles, tens que ter dúvidas sobre qualquer tipo de abrigo para sensores de temperatura.
> 
> A tua estação de sonho (ver aqui), e a de todos nós utiliza o que? Nem mais, Radiation Shield.



Quando estava a escrever isto estava a pensar no filme dos "x-files" ("I want to believe") .
O que quis dizer é que embora cá dentro me meta alguma confusão (algo que não controlo) eu quero acreditar que isso funciona mesmo!
Aliás, nestas questões de meteorologia, se o amigo HotSpot me disse-se que granizo são pedras congeladas que caem do céu, eu ia acreditar , pois quando uma "autoridade" (de certeza que ainda eu não sabia o que era a meteorologia, já o HotSpot comia tornados ao pequeno-almoço...) num determinado assunto nos diz algo, é logo meio caminho andado para que uma pessoas acredite nisso.


Abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 19:33)

Olá a todos!

Vou tentar ser conciso!



*Dave* disse:


> Usar este tipo de materiais, para servir de abrigo não há problema! Mas quando esse abrigo é pensado para ser colocado ao Sol e sem ventilação forçada lá dentro, o caso muda de figura.
> No meu caso, todos os finais de tardes (agora de Verão) tenho radiação solar a bater directamente no abrigo e mesmo com a ventilação no interior, é suficiente para subir 0,2ºC ou até mesmo 0,5ºC (mas se pintar tudo de branco estou confiante de que essa diferença acaba por diminuir).



*Dave*
O meu abrigo era azul muito claro, quase branco (penso que por si só não haveria diferença significativa pelo facto de não ser branco)!
Apanhava sol de manhã (cerca de 4h - sem alternativa), mas até à sombra, durante o resto do dia (muitos brancos à volta), os resultados não eram animadores...



HotSpot disse:


> Um RS ao sol, é o melhor que podemos ter para obtermos os dados de temperatura e humidade certinhos.
> 
> Já agora, recomendar os melhores pratos no mercado para fazer um bom RS. Pratos Domplex Brancos que se encontram no Modelo/Continente. Opacos, Brancos e em plástico. 5*



HotSpot, terminei a 1ª fase do RS, foi mais rápido e fácil do que previa por não ter as ferramentas desejadas; falta pintar os pratos de branco e arranjar um suporte para aplicar no mastro.
Não resisti a esperar mais e como 1ª experiência coloquei no exterior há cerca de 1h atrás.
Estando ainda por finalizar, o local não sendo o ideal e não aguardando tempo suficiente na adaptação do sensor, devo dizer que estou mais animado com as diferenças até agora!



vitamos disse:


> A ideia que em dá é que o material protege muito bem da radiação solar até certo ponto, mas a partir de determinado ponto deixa de o fazer e cria-se uma espécie de estufa. No meu caso verifiquei que uma simples caixa de cartão consegue melhores resultados que esse material pelo que não recomendo de todo



vitamos, é o efeito de estufa para além de existir no planeta também permanecia no meu abrigo! Este material pelos vistos tem forte tendência para aquecer mesmo à sombra, havendo superfícies brancas em redor.



Kraliv disse:


> Pois, esses foram os que eu utilizei na construção do meu RS.
> 
> Eles _NÂO são 100% opacos_...quem puder dar uma pintura (basta pelo interior) vai beneficiar com isso...mas foram de todos os que na altura procurei, aqueles que entendi serem os melhores



Kraliv, também comprei desses Domplex brancos (12) e notei que realmente falta-lhes opacidade suficiente. Terei que os pintar!


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 21:52)

Bem... sabem uma coisa?

Vou fazer um RS!

Tenho aqui o material. Vou aplicar o mesmo sistema de circulação de ar forçado...


Até lá


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Ago 2009 às 00:26)

*Dave* disse:


> Bem... sabem uma coisa?
> 
> Vou fazer um RS!
> 
> ...



*Dave*

Tendo apenas como base o que até ao momento pude apurar, na minha opinião acho que tomaste a decisão certa!

Acredito que pode não ter sido fácil para ti chegar a esta simples conclusão,  visto que pelo que percebi, na base da construção de um abrigo com as características do teu, estiveram envolvidos empenho, determinação e entusiasmo qb; é a velha história do "contra factos não há argumentos" e de alguma forma rendermo-nos às evidências...

No meu caso, após tanta indecisão por achar que não reunia as condições necessárias para usufruir de um RS, penso que bastaram alguns pormenores para lhe dar seguimento.

Venha daí esse RS!


----------



## duncan (27 Ago 2009 às 01:30)

boas, eu tenho uma duvida ,se o abrigo tem que ficar de branco para nao reter o calor e os pratos tem 1cm de distancia de enre eles para haver circulaçao de ar porque è necessario ter um ventilador,ja que pelas imagens que vi ,parece me entrar luz por esse espaço aberto do ventilador?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2009 às 02:05)

duncan disse:


> parece me entrar luz por esse espaço aberto do ventilador?



Isso não pode nunca acontecer. Pode acontecer o último prato de cima estar mais distanciado para poder albergar o ventilador, mas nunca poderá entrar radiação solar para dentro do abrigo, pois isso inutilizaria o trabalho feito até então.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2009 às 10:02)

joseoliveira disse:


> *Dave*
> 
> Tendo apenas como base o que até ao momento pude apurar, na minha opinião acho que tomaste a decisão certa!
> 
> ...



Mas eu não vou desistir do outro.
Vou pôr este há experiência e ver se o construí como bom material e se ficou bem construído para depois ter como comparar e concluir tudo isto.

Mais tarde, não sei...


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2009 às 11:55)

*Dave* disse:


> Mas eu não vou desistir do outro.
> Vou pôr este há experiência e ver se o construí como bom material e se ficou bem construído para depois ter como comparar e concluir tudo isto.
> 
> Mais tarde, não sei...



 Não gostei de como ficou .

O material talvez não seja o melhor, nem a posição.






Este regista 37,2ºC, enquanto o outro regista 27,8ºC.

Onde estará o problema maior?

EDIT: Está a descer... 35,6ºC
O ventilado: 28,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Ago 2009 às 17:54)

*Dave* disse:


> Este regista 37,2ºC, enquanto o outro regista 27,8ºC.
> 
> Onde estará o problema maior?
> 
> ...



Assim à primeira vista vejo dois problemas.

O primeiro prende-se com a distância do RS às telhas. As telhas com o sol, são um material que aquece bastante. O calor ao subir, vai directamente para o RS.

O segundo tem a ver com o isolante branco mesmo por baixo do RS, que está a reflectir a luz solar, que poderá estar a entrar pelo espaçamento entre os pratos do RS.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2009 às 18:12)

AnDré disse:


> Assim à primeira vista vejo dois problemas.
> 
> O primeiro prende-se com a distância do RS às telhas. As telhas com o sol, são um material que aquece bastante. O calor ao subir, vai directamente para o RS.
> 
> O segundo tem a ver com o isolante branco mesmo por baixo do RS, que está a reflectir a luz solar, que poderá estar a entrar pelo espaçamento entre os pratos do RS.



Bem... está visto.

Tenho de me chatear com isto e construir uma coisa à minha maneira.

Ainda tenho aqui pratos, mas estes são mais largos e vou fazer outro melhor.

Mas tenho receio de ir a ter trabalho e de os pratos não darem grande resultado... é que eles são meio transparentes.

São brancos, mas como o plástico é fino dá a impressão de ser transparente.

Dará resultado?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2009 às 19:53)

*Dave* disse:


> São brancos, mas como o plástico é fino dá a impressão de ser transparente.
> 
> Dará resultado?



Se são transparentes nem vale a pena tentar. Tenta quando valer mesmo a pena e tiveres material conveniente.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Ago 2009 às 02:04)

Olá Dave 

De acordo com o que o AnDré referiu acerca do calor emanado das telhas e dessa terrível tela isoladora de alumínio que para o RS é uma autêntica fornalha como reflector de luz, acrescento um outro ponto em forma de pergunta:

De que tipo de plástico são constituídos os pratos do RS na foto?

Parecem ser daqueles pratos de piquenique muito finos de usar só uma vez pois parecem ser demasiado finos e transparentes!


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Ago 2009 às 02:28)

*Ponto de situação do meu RS:*

O meu sensor desde ontem que o retirei do RS (anteriormente só em teste) visto que irei pintá-lo e adaptá-lo a um suporte para o mastro no exterior.

Perdi imenso tempo ontem à procura de peças para esse suporte e não encontrei as que seriam ideais; tive que inventar uma forma com outro tipo de peças que penso que irão resultar, só tenho que prepará-las para o efeito.
Terei mais trabalho mas penso que hoje ao final do dia ficará totalmente pronto e instalado no exterior; assim o espero!

Lamento que à semelhança de outros membros que nos vão informando dos passos na execução do RS através de imagens, não o possa fazer por ainda não possuir câmara, mas assim que possa, colocarei alguns registos do que consegui.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2009 às 14:43)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Dave
> 
> De acordo com o que o AnDré referiu acerca do calor emanado das telhas e dessa terrível tela isoladora de alumínio que para o RS é uma autêntica fornalha como reflector de luz, acrescento um outro ponto em forma de pergunta:
> 
> ...



Sim já reparei que há uma série de irregularidades nessa amostra de RS.

Concluí também que prefiro o abrigo que construí há tempos do que isto, visto que não ficou lá muito bem construído.

Já estou a fazer testes com a grande e preciosa ajuda do AnDré e estou a ficar muito contente com o "menino dos meus olhos" (abrigo ).

STAY


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Ago 2009 às 00:57)

*Actualização...*

Previa até ao final da tarde de ontem ter terminado e instalado o meu RS mas tal não aconteceu! 

Devido a uma (a meu ver) demorada secagem da tinta branca que apliquei nas peças (2 demãos), achei que ao final da tarde e sem uma secagem completa, instalá-lo assim seria uma tontice! Espero que hoje, ainda de manhã já esteja em condições de ser instalado.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Ago 2009 às 20:37)

Finally...

Montado e instalado no exterior durante esta quentíssima tarde, mas teve que ser!!!

Veremos como se comporta com a continuidade.
Pelo menos estou optimista!


----------



## Joebernard (6 Set 2009 às 19:21)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Construção Radiation Shield (faça você mesmo)*



ct5iul disse:


> Boas pessoal espero que se encontrem bem aqui fica uma invençao minha para podermos medir a veloçidade do vento ou seja um anemometro de fabrico caseiro que eu fiz e fonçiona bem comprei um conta km de biciclete por 5 euros no lidl com funçao temperatura relogio tempo precorrido etc fui a uma fonte de alimentaçao de um competador e retirei a ventuinha da mesma, depois colei o sensor e o iman na ventuinha um de cada lado a montagem e igual ao do peneu da bicilete depois vem o pior que e calibrar a veloçidade da ventuinha no conta km para quem quizer fazer este teste e comprar o conta km no lidl a programaçao de calibragem no conta km com uma ventuinha da fonte de um competador de 250w e de 00800 depois de tudo calibrado para quem quizer pode obtar por a ventuinha a girar ao sabor do vento para isso eu aproveitei um rotativo tipo os rotativos das gruas das obras colei a ventuinha ao rotativo com cola super3 e cola quente depois ha ums destruçedores de fios tipo os de pesca para os enzois convem por o destroçedor para quando a ventuinha andar as voltas o fio nao ficar enrolado tanbem podem uzar os destruçedores de fio de telefone que ha a venda nas lojas de chineses e ja esta tudo isto fica bastante economico
> comparaçoes entre a minha estaçao La Crosse WS3600 e esta invençao
> 
> TESTES
> ...



Nunca vi tanto erro de portugês em tão pouco texto...
Livra...!!!


----------



## *Dave* (14 Set 2009 às 23:12)

Cá está o meu.

Pratos DOMPLEX BRANCOS com ventilador.

Terminado há 15min e colocado num local provisório (exterior) para teste.

Penso que ficou robusto mas ainda com algumas "arestas a limar".


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2009 às 23:54)

Parece-me óptimo, mas mais 2 pratos não lhe fazia mal nenhum. 

Costumo dizer que entre 8 a 10 pratos é o ideal, se colocares mais 2 ainda estás dentro disso.

Podias ter-lhes dado uma pintura por dentro para ficarem mais opacos, mas ainda assim não devem desiludir.

Agora o mais importante é a instalação; com minúcia e bom aproveitamento do espaço terás bons resultados, não esquecer as alturas mínimas. 

Parabéns pela realização do RS.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parece-me óptimo, mas mais 2 pratos não lhe fazia mal nenhum.
> 
> Costumo dizer que entre 8 a 10 pratos é o ideal, se colocares mais 2 ainda estás dentro disso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2009 às 00:02)

*Dave* disse:


>



Qual é a distância entre pratos ?


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2009 às 00:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Qual é a distância entre pratos ?



Já sei que me vais dar na cabeça  estão a cerca de 1,3cm porque aquilo com que cortei o tubo tinha a face a 1,3cm da lamina e assim não necessitei de usar marcações.

Vá dá lá na cabeça .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2009 às 00:11)

*Dave* disse:


> Já sei que me vais dar na cabeça  estão a cerca de 1,3cm porque aquilo com que cortei o tubo tinha a face a 1,3cm da lamina e assim não necessitei de usar marcações.
> 
> Vá dá lá na cabeça .



O ideal é 1 cm, mas até 1,5 cm é aceitável e eficiente e pela qualidade dos pratos não deverás ter problemas.

Não sou assim tão mau. 

Parabéns pelo engenho.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2009 às 00:19)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não sou assim tão mau.



Ora toda a gente sabe que não és mau .

Bem o fiscal nº1 já aprovou  agora resta-me esperar pela vistoria de outro .


STAY


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Set 2009 às 03:24)

*Dave* disse:


> Ora toda a gente sabe que não és mau .
> 
> Bem o fiscal nº1 já aprovou  agora resta-me esperar pela vistoria de outro .
> 
> STAY



olá_

Não colocas a hipótese de alterares a distância entre pratos de no máximo 1cm?
Tudo isto até pode parecer muito teórico; será assim tanto?

Não desfazendo o que o Daniel referiu, durante a construção do meu tinha comprado um primeiro tubo em alumínio para colocar no intervalo entre pratos.
Fiz uns cortes que por azar não ficaram muito uniformes (entre 1,00 e 1,30cm), mas mesmo assim utilizei-os para um primeiro teste que durou umas 4/5h. Anotei os valores a cada hora para posteriormente comparar com os que anotaria colocando a referida distância de 1cm.

Intuitivamente decidi que a mesma seria de 0.9 mm! Concluí que foi o melhor que poderia ter feito! Já agora o meu tem 12 pratos que além de serem iguais a esses são pintados para maior opacidade e 4 barras sem fim.

Reparei também que as “barras sem fim” estão dispostas entre si com distâncias diferentes; se optaste por colocar apenas 3 e essa colocação não forma um triângulo equilátero (lado iguais, portanto distâncias iguais), visto que os pratos são em plástico e redondos, poderás correr algum risco de que os mesmos possam vir a ficar, mesmo que ligeiramente, ondulados sobretudo no espaço de maior distância entre barras e poderá comprometer o devido efeito de protecção do RS.

Não, não sou fiscal, perfeccionista o suficiente, o que em muitos casos tem sido benéfico!


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2009 às 08:24)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá_
> 
> Não colocas a hipótese de alterares a distância entre pratos de no máximo 1cm?
> Tudo isto até pode parecer muito teórico; será assim tanto?
> ...



Os pratos são duros e não há diferença na abertura do lado que não tem a barra.
O facto de colocar assim as barras tem a ver com o local onde o pretendo fixar mais tarde...


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 10:59)

Novas actualizações.

Total de pratos: *10*
Distância entre eles: *1cm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2009 às 12:02)

*Dave* disse:


> Novas actualizações.
> 
> Total de pratos: *10*
> Distância entre eles: *1cm*



Agora está no ponto. 

Parabéns. Agora só tem de ser bem instalado e os resultados devem ser perfeitos.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 14:38)

Espero que sim... desta quero ver se fica tudo bem


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Set 2009 às 01:45)

*Dave* disse:


> Espero que sim... desta quero ver se fica tudo bem



No meu caso, as condições de instalação do RS infelizmente não são 100% desejáveis; nem sei quando o serão...

por isso,

Se tens óptimas condições e perfeita noção delas, busca sempre o escalão máximo de perfeição que não te arrependerás! Boa sorte.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Set 2009 às 09:17)

Infelizmente, em casa tinha boas condições para o instalar, mas agora no quarto que aluguei (a universidade a isso o obriga) as condições são muito fracas.

Eu apenas o posso por para Este ou Oeste. Neste momento tenho-o virado para Oeste, o que é muito mau.
Para Este não é perfeito, mas devo ter um pouco mais de exactidão.
Quanto ao ir mete-lo no telhado, não posso porque o sinal não chegaria até há estação.

Assim estou mal de qualquer forma... .

Tenho de estudar as redondezas e talvez o coloque na rua .


Abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 00:58)

Pois é Dave, a busca de perfeitas condições para a nossa "obra de arte" muitas vezes fica pelo caminho porque chegamos a um ponto como limite e daí não podemos passar! 

Mudei de casa há dias (a cerca de 2 km da anterior) e as condições da actual morada, insólitamente são iguais. Continuo a ter apenas uma fachada a Este e outra a Sul..., apenas difere na altitude (segundo o google.maps 120m e na anterior andava pelos 100m).

Tenho um pátio virado a Este e coloquei o RS no cimo de um tubo em inox (cedido por um vizinho) colocado no gradeamento (a 1,50m do solo).
Noto que os resultados nas medições não melhoraram muito face às condições anteriores! Continuo um pouco refém do calor que se acumula neste espaço o que se reflecte um pouco sobretudo no valor mínimo de hr.
Acho que preciso de estudar a forma de como fazer circular o ar no interior do RS principalmente nos períodos mais secos e quentes do dia cuja redução no valor nestas circunstâncias anda pelos 5 a 7%; algo que preciso corrigir!


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2009 às 01:04)

Pois, não sei...

Tenta colocar em baixo algo que force o ar a subir em direcção ao RS, como por exemplo um prato maior.

O parto superior talvez isole mais o calor vindo de fora se for revestido com prata no seu interior...

Agora não me surge mais nada .


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2009 às 17:17)

*Dave* disse:


> Pois, não sei...
> 
> Tenta colocar em baixo algo que force o ar a subir em direcção ao RS, como por exemplo um prato maior.
> 
> ...



Por vezes a continuidade destes assuntos perde-se no tempo e foi o que aconteceu! 

Dás a sujestão de colocar um prato maior por baixo..., está aqui implícita alguma lei da física que agora não esteja a ver?

O prato superior que por acaso tenho no RS, é maior, de cor verde (que contrasta com os restantes brancos) dando-lhe um aspecto a meu ver interessante, não esquecendo obviamente que nem só o branco protege dos raios solares ou da concentração de calor (os nuestros hermanos que o digam!...), além disso, este prato, fiz questão que ao longo da sua extremidade fosse semelhante a uma caleira ou quelha para que sempre que chova, a mesma não caia nem permaneça sob a forma de pingos suspensos nos pratos brancos por baixo que protegem o sensor e desta forma não influenciem as medições da humidade relativa pela presença desses pingos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 18:38)

*Dave* disse:


> Pois, não sei...
> 
> Tenta colocar em baixo algo que force o ar a subir em direcção ao RS, como por exemplo um prato maior.
> 
> ...



Tal como disse o José, não adianta colocares um prato maior em baixo. Pelo contrário, até perderias ventilação, por fechares o espaço em relação ao de cima, precisamente por o de baixo ser maior. 

O RS em si está bom. O que ele precisa é de uma boa instalação. E sem isso não tiras partido dele, seja como for. Na minha opinião, não precisas de o alterar.


----------



## dgstorm (1 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

Boas companheiros!
Há já algum tempo construí este RS, ainda nao o montei, ainda nao experimentei, falta de tempo ou de paciencia mesmo 
Acho que está bom, gostaria de saber a vossa opiniao 
Depois irei coloca-lo e vou ver se obtenho bons resultados.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

dgstorm disse:


> Boas companheiros!
> Há já algum tempo construí este RS, ainda nao o montei, ainda nao experimentei, falta de tempo ou de paciencia mesmo
> Acho que está bom, gostaria de saber a vossa opiniao
> Depois irei coloca-lo e vou ver se obtenho bons resultados.



A concepção está boa, mas o espaçamento entre pratos é excessivo. 

Aperta mais o espaço entre eles para apenas 1 cm. 

Não podes conseguir ver, de fora, o sensor que está lá dentro e tem de estar completamente sombrio no interior.


----------



## dgstorm (1 Jan 2010 às 22:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A concepção está boa, mas o espaçamento entre pratos é excessivo.
> 
> Aperta mais o espaço entre eles para apenas 1 cm.
> 
> Não podes conseguir ver, de fora, o sensor que está lá dentro e tem de estar completamente sombrio no interior.



1cm, é o que já esta! Não se consegue ver, tem la uma foto que se ve mas isso é porque é tirada de baixo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 23:06)

dgstorm disse:


> 1cm, é o que já esta! Não se consegue ver, tem la uma foto que se ve mas isso é porque é tirada de baixo



Deves ter 1 cm entre porcas. Talvez não entre pratos.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

dgstorm disse:


> Há já algum tempo construí este RS, ainda não o montei, ainda nao experimentei, falta de tempo ou de paciência mesmo
> Acho que está bom, gostaria de saber a vossa opinião



Na "minha opinião", penso que para ter alguma noção de como se podem obter resultados minimamente reais, penso que está aceitável, mas do que observei e para uma segunda fase, penso que até o sensor mais humilde do mercado merece uma concepção melhorada!

Acho que o formato dos pratos por si só não é dos melhores, têm muita profundidade e a pouca abertura ao longo da extremidade deduzo que não garanta a livre circulação de ar colocando um espaço de 1cm entre eles.

Há que notar que apenas o ar comprimido quando libertado, consegue circular nos mais pequenos orifícios, como o ar exterior não se comporta dessa forma, qualquer obstáculo que não facilite essa fluidez poderá provocar um desvio ou até mesmo um bloqueio.
A menos que neste caso exista mais espaço entre pratos, não esquecendo claro que isso permite a entrada da radiação e saía "pior a emenda que o soneto", penso que a livre circulação do ar ficaria comprometida.

Resumindo, pratos com uma não exagerada profundidade mas arredondada e com suficiente abertura ao longo da extremidade, a meu ver parece ser a opção mais correcta.


----------



## zejorge (8 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Boa tarde a todos

Quanto à construção de uma RS, e depois de correr todo este tópico, julgo não ter grandes dúvidas.
No entanto uma subsiste : Qual a melhor forma de fixar o sensor dentro do RS e a altura a que deve ficar, tendo em conta que nos 10 pratos apenas 4 serão abertos do 3º ao 5º incl..
Aguardo os vossos esclarecimentos.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2010 às 01:53)

zejorge, encontrar a melhor forma de fixar o sensor dentro do RS "a meu ver" está muito dependente do seu formato e obviamente do espaço disponível para o lá colocar!

O formato de sensor mais comum é do tipo prisma quadrangular posicionado na vertical, não sei a certeza se ao colocá-lo em outra posição dentro do RS poderá interferir negativamente de alguma forma na qualidade dos registos, acredito que não interfira e assim sendo dá-nos maior liberdade na sua colocação.






 No meu que aqui apresento, tomei como referência o espaço interior disponível em que apenas o único ponto de contacto entre o sensor e as peças que compõem o RS fosse apenas a base do próprio sensor usando todo o restante espaço no interior para livre circulação de ar.

Durante experiências iniciais verifiquei ao impedir qualquer contacto até mesmo da caixa do sensor com as aberturas interiores dos pratos do RS, que os valores da temperatura se mostravam mais estáveis e não excessivos, porque o uso de pratos de plástico normais não passam de uma adaptação, tecnicamente não foram criados com isolamento completo do calor por exemplo do Verão e por isso transmitirem algum calor ao sensor por contacto, é uma garantia!
Para que se fixasse na vertical sem oscilações, fixei o sensor com fita isoladora (resistente o suficiente face aos efeitos do exterior).

O RS que apresento tem 12 pratos (de plástico, de refeição, fundos, Domplex) últimos 2 (em baixo) *fechados* bem como os últimos 2 (em cima, brancos), restantes com abertura no meio. O de maiores dimensões, no topo, a verde, opcional, coloquei-o para evitar que a chuva incida directamente nos pratos brancos onde se encontra o sensor e que os pingos residuais neles suspensos não interfiram nos valores da Humidade do ar; além disso, serve de protecção adicional contra o forte calor do sol de Verão!

Quanto à altura a que colocar o RS, 1,50m (valor considerado mínimo) desde o solo ou outra superfície como telhado ou terraço; pelo menos esta distância mínima entre a parede mais próxima é também digna de atenção!


----------



## zejorge (10 Fev 2010 às 19:32)

Boa noite JoséOliveira

Agradeço-lhe os seus esclarecimentos, e se bem entendi, o sensor assenta no 2º prato a contar de baixo, tendo utilizado a fita para o fixar, será assim?
Eu iniciei hoje a construção do meu RS, mas com pratos brancos utilizados por debaixo dos vazos das flores.
Logo que concluido, tirarei umas fotos.

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

olá zejorge!

Sim, o sensor assenta a sua base no 2º prato a contar de baixo; a forma de fixá-lo com fita isoladora pode variar. No meu caso, o próprio sensor já possui um pequeno suporte que permite que este fique posicionado na vertical, apenas foi necessário colocar um cruzamento composto de duas tiras dessa fita sobre a parte suprior do mesmo fazendo ligação com a abertura interior do prato do RS que se encontrava ao nível mais aproximado.

Sobre o tipo de pratos, os formatos são variados. Para além do formato da sua profundidade ser importante há também a ter em conta que ao serem colocados no exterior, irão estar expostos a variações de temperatura que colocarão a qualidade do plástico à prova. Se os que utilizou são suficientemente resistentes à fragmentação, pois muito bem, penso contudo que os que utilizei, sendo pratos de refeição, suportando por exemplo comida quente, poderão ser dignos de grande confiança; mas como já referido, sendo apenas adaptações a dose de qualidade para o que pretendemos nunca é garantida a 100%.


----------



## geoair.pt (11 Fev 2010 às 15:52)

Viva!
Algum de vocês chegou a testar fazer a ventilação forçada recorrendo a energia solar?
Estou aqui a olhar para uma ventoinha de pc (10cm, 12v , 0,20A),para 
este painel e para esta bateria  e a pensar se seria uma solução viável...


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Algum de vocês chegou a testar fazer a ventilação forçada recorrendo a energia solar?



Sim há exemplos por aqui mas não uso esse processo.
Já não sei se possuis um RS como protecção para o sensor, caso o possuas, sou da opinião (apenas isso!) de que mais vale investir numa boa localização, se possível sem obstáculos próximos, enfim, pelo menos os requisitos mínimos para uma boa exposição aos elementos.

Apesar de eu próprio não ter as condições ditas "perfeitas" por mim desejadas e que vão ao encontro do que se considera uma boa exposição do equipamento, obviamente não deixaria de o aconselhar! A meu ver é a opção ideal.


----------



## zejorge (11 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

Boa noite JoseOliveira

Mais uma vez os meus agradecimentos pelas suas dicas, que curiosamente vou seguindo.
Na verdade, verifiquei que os pratos que estava a utilizar, eram demasiado quebradiços, tendo-me criado dificuldades ao abrir os buracos interiores para ventilação.
Com isto, nada como tomar decisões , e vai daí desloquei-me a Abrantes para comprar pratos de sopa de plástico melhor, o que consegui .
E agora, mãos à obra !!!!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 02:31)

Viva, zejorge! 

Ora, não tem de quê, simples e ainda recente paixão por estas coisas que gosto de partilhar. É interessante que muito tem sido dito acerca desta matéria e verifico que quando surgem dúvidas por aqui, não raro nos deparamos com novos pormenores, muitas vezes na base do puro raciocínio lógico e intuitivo que nos escaparam anteriormente. Aprendemos todos os dias! 

Neste seguimento deixo a sugestão quanto à forma da abertura no interior dos pratos, tal como fiz nos meus, não tendo a ferramenta de corte circular adequada, iniciei com um pequeno orifício ao ponto de poder entrar por ele um "xis acto" de tamanho médio e minimamente resistente para cortar plástico daquela espessura em toda a área circular a retirar; atenção que ao longo do corte, este não é feito com a extremidade da lâmina do xis acto mas sim mais próximo do seu suporte de protecção, não cortar na perpendicular mas no sentido oblíquo à espessura do prato o que permite ter maior liberdade e facilidade no corte em círculo e desta forma também impede que surjam muito menos irregularidades!

Aproveito também para referir que nos pratos que utilizei, coloquei uma camada de tinta espessa de cor branca nas áreas expostas aos raios solares para maior opacidade destes com vista a manter o interior do RS bem escuro e devidamente protegido da radiação indirecta.
Ainda aqui não havia falado do resultado obtido mas de facto ficou um pouco aquém das minhas expectativas.  Quero melhor!  Seguindo a sugestão de um membro na Holanda (já não recordo o nome) que disponibilizou duas fotos aquando de uma das últimas vagas de frio por esta zona da Europa, mostrando o estado em que se encontrava o seu RS com toda aquela neve e a outra sem condições de neve, reparei que utilizou um método diferente; não colocou tinta branca na área exposta dos pratos mas pintou a preto a área não exposta (por baixo). Tudo parece indicar que seja uma melhor solução com vista a impedir ao máximo a incidência de radiação uma vez que tal já não será reflectida para o interior onde se encontra o sensor. 
É algo que assim que possa o farei!


----------



## zejorge (12 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

Olá zeoliveira

Conclui há pouco, a construção do meu RS. Fiz o melhor que pude e neste momento já está na fase de testes.
Naturalmente que hoje não está o tempo ideal para testes, em virtude de o céu estar encoberto, haver algum vento, e ainda não ter chovido, do que resulta valores de temperatura e humidade muito idênticos aos fornecidos pelos sensores da estação.
Vou tentar inserir algumas fotos desta "obra de arte"




fase de montagem




sensor utilizado




forma de fixar o sensor




já em fase de testes




vista geral

Aguardo os comentários e dicas


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

Olá zejorge

Pelos visto o frio aí não atacou muito! 

Bom, quanto às imagens que deixou, acho que a concepção do RS em si está boa, se me permite, apenas verifique como ordenar uniformemente os pratos para que fiquem equidistantes e bem alinhados na vertical, não deve interferir significativamente no seu desempenho mas esteticamente a imagem seria outra.  A forma de fixar o sensor no seu interior penso que esteja óptima (não tinha pensado neste método!).

Penso que queira ter em atenção ao modo como fixou o RS ao suporte que liga ao mastro; devido ao vento nas suas várias direcções e sua intensidade.
Pelo que pude ver, a haste que fixa o topo do RS está apenas colocada em duas barras; se ventos fortes surgirem de um dos lados pela transversal, ao fim de pouco tempo esta fixação gera esforço, cria folgas na mesma e não convém que hajam oscilações, deve ficar o mais fixo possível.
Uma forma de o fazer será colocar uma outra haste cruzando-a com a que já existe não esquecendo de fixá-las no ponto onde se encontram.

Obviamente não consigo determinar até que ponto os pratos deixam passar a radiação para o interior que deve permanecer escuro, mas de acordo com a sugestão que deixei e que também irei fazer, seria um caso a pensar. O sol vem aí e certamente irá notar irregularidades nos valores caso não o faça!


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Fev 2010 às 08:40)

joseoliveira disse:


> Sim há exemplos por aqui mas não uso esse processo.
> Já não sei se possuis um RS como protecção para o sensor, caso o possuas, sou da opinião (apenas isso!) de que mais vale investir numa boa localização, se possível sem obstáculos próximos, enfim, pelo menos os requisitos mínimos para uma boa exposição aos elementos.
> 
> Apesar de eu próprio não ter as condições ditas "perfeitas" por mim desejadas e que vão ao encontro do que se considera uma boa exposição do equipamento, obviamente não deixaria de o aconselhar! A meu ver é a opção ideal.


Ok, obrigado pela dica.
Acho que vou optar realmente por tentar encontrar uma localização ideal para o sensor e começar a partir daí.
Até porque o que estava a idealizar para o FARS 'caseiro' era ter o painel a alimentar a ventoinha e a carregar uma bateria durante o dia e usar essa bateria durante as horas em que não haja radiação solar,  e esta configuração não sei se é fácil de conseguir...
Cumps


----------



## zejorge (13 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

Boa noite

Ao fim do primeiro dia de testes com sol, do meu RS é com alguma tristeza que afirmo estar algo desiludido, com os resultados 
Efectivamente fiz várias leituras, no período entre as 11h30 e as 16h00, e verifiquei que os valores do sensor do RS, eram muito próximos dos registados nos sensores da estação, quanto à temperatura, registando-se diferenças de 15% na humidade. Os sensores da estação apenas estão protegidos por uma "pala" como poderão ver na foto, o que significa que o RS está mal concebido .
Ainda no que diz respeito à temperatura, confirmei haver cerca de 3º de diferença, comparativamente aos verificados na estação MeteoAbrantes, sendo os valores da humidade quase coincidentes.
Amanhã vou desmontar o RS, para rever todos os promenores da sua construção.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 00:50)

zejorge disse:


> Ao fim do primeiro dia de testes com sol, do meu RS *é com alguma tristeza que afirmo estar algo desiludido, com os resultados*
> Efectivamente fiz várias leituras, no período entre as 11h30 e as 16h00, e *verifiquei que os valores do sensor do RS, eram muito próximos dos registados nos sensores da estação, quanto à temperatura, registando-se diferenças de 15% na humidade.* Os sensores da estação apenas estão protegidos por uma "pala" como poderão ver na foto, o que significa *que o RS está mal concebido* .
> Ainda no que diz respeito à temperatura, confirmei haver cerca de *3º de diferença, comparativamente aos verificados na estação MeteoAbrantes, sendo os valores da humidade quase coincidentes.*



Olá *zejorge*, desde já peço desculpa por este sucessivo desencontro por aqui, que de outra forma poderia ter contribuído para um acompanhamento mais directo da situação.

Penso que foi um bom dia para testar a eficiência do RS. Esteve sol, a amplitude térmica foi um pouco acentuada, pouco vento e a HR a níveis relativamente baixos.

Face aos resultados que apresenta, deduzo que tal se deva não a uma grande falha na concepção do RS, mas indo de encontro ao que referi no post anterior, talvez se deva ao facto dos pratos apresentarem naturalmente uma opacidade fraca e permitam a passagem da radiação através deles o que influencia os valores tornando-os pouco reais, por isso este pormenor tem que ser corrigido com um dos métodos que coloquei; adianto que ainda não o fiz mas vou optar pela 2ª hipótese (a preto)!

A pouca diferença que verificou com os valores da MeteoAbrantes, 3ºC de diferença não se pode considerar sinónimo de fraco desempenho, o zejorje não está em Abrantes, está em Montalvo (Constância) o que significa que dificilmente os valores das duas zonas sejam sempre coincidentes e a avaliar pelos valores quase idênticos da HR, tudo indica que é tudo uma questão de pequenos e simples pormenores a serem feitos mas necessários para obter valores com uma boa margem de qualidade!


----------



## zejorge (14 Fev 2010 às 17:02)

Boa tarde ZeOliveira

Agradeço-lhe a sua análise, e tal como disse ontem, vou repintar os pratos de branco pelo exterior, e seguindo as suas dicas,  vou pintar de preto fosco no interior para ver quais os resultados.
Gostaria no entanto de lhe colocar a seguinte questão: - segundo o que penso o RS tem como exclusiva finalidade, proteger o sensor tanto das radiações directa como indirectas, bem como da chuva. Assim sendo, se eu tiver um local (uma parede) que reuna estas condições ou seja, protegida da chuva, orientada a norte, sem outras paredes nas proximidades, acha que o RS é indispensável ? 
Aguardarei por opiniões sobre o assunto, pois se elas forem no sentido de prescindir do RS, pensaria então fazer um pequeno resguardo, apenas como reforço de protecção.

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 19:51)

zejorge disse:


> ...segundo o que penso o RS tem como exclusiva finalidade, proteger o sensor tanto das radiações directa como indirectas, bem como da chuva. Assim sendo, se eu tiver um local (*uma parede*) que reuna estas condições ou seja, *protegida da chuva, orientada a norte, sem outras paredes nas proximidades, acha que o RS é indispensável ? *
> Aguardarei por opiniões sobre o assunto, pois se elas forem no sentido de prescindir do RS, pensaria então fazer *um pequeno resguardo*, apenas como reforço de protecção.



Viva zejorge...

Um RS minimamente eficaz funciona como um "escudo" anti-radiação quer seja directa ou indirecta e obviamente protege-o da chuva.
Uma parede orientada a Norte sem outras na proximidade mesmo que o sensor esteja protegido da chuva e à sombra, um resguardo tal como referi antes, é sempre melhor do que tê-lo totalmente desprotegido. 
Ainda estamos no Inverno, as paredes no exterior ainda não aquecem mesmo à sombra, mas no Verão até as viradas a Norte podem aquecer o que provoca uma sensação térmica anómala pela concentração de ar quente nas mesmas, conheço minimamente a zona e o Verão aí não costuma brincar em serviço! 

A sua casa possivelmente é de cor branca, não? Neste caso estaria a expor o sensor à grande inimiga radiação ainda que indirecta emitida pela parede, apesar de estar à sombra, o que não significa que nos dias nublados (apesar da radiação não ser forte) não exista mesmo que a níveis inferiores, caso não seja branca, os mínimos efeitos da acumulação de calor também se farão sentir!
Portanto, deduz-se que um resguardo diante destas condições não seja muito eficaz como protecção do sensor.

Assim, um *R*adiation *S*hield é indispensável porque não que tendamos a desvalorizar a radiação indirecta, mas alguns dos seus efeitos poderão passar despercebidos e os resultados regra geral não são animadores. Reforça-se a regra de que o sensor precisa permanecer abrigado da luz emitida pela radiação mesmo que indirecta para que este possa interpretar os valores de forma real e não adulterados!


----------



## zejorge (14 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

Boa noite ZeOliveira

Antes de mais começo a estar receoso de estar a ocupar em demasia este tópico do forum, com problemas de certa forma pessoais. Se assim fôr, solicito ao moderador que avise, mas enquanto não acontecer aqui vai mais uma dúvida  .
Conhecendo o ZeOliveira esta zona, sabe que em pleno Verão temos dias muito quentes, na ordem dos 40 e tais....... se o RS não tiver ventilação forçada os valores da temperatura não vão ser alterados em grande escala ???.
Relativamente à parede que tenho com as tais caracteristicas, ela é de facto  branca, e por conseguinte com fortes possibilidades de radiações, apesar de estar sempre à sombra.
Enfim, nunca pensei que para termos valores de temperatura e humidade credíveis, fosse preciso tanto.......


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2010 às 01:26)

*Zejorge*, certamente já reparou no título do tópico, é especificamente apropriado para este tipo de situações quer sejam dúvidas ou sugestões que lhes estejam relacionadas!

Não sou moderador e como tal a menos que seja informado de que algo neste sentido ultrapassa algum limite previamente definido, não me sinto na obrigação de recusar algum pedido de orientação de alguém que tem demonstrado interesse nesta matéria, porque é algo que faz parte de um interesse comum a todos nós que por aqui andamos. Quem disse que na zona de Constância não tem que haver alguém que partilhe com esta comunidade os seus dados? Obviamente são bem-vindos, para isso quaisquer que sejam os ajustes a efectuar com vista à obtenção de dados minimamente credíveis, que assim se faça! 

Dito isto, quanto à dúvida que coloca, raciocinemos desta forma, se na área da sua residência o ar de uma tarde quente de Verão simplesmente se encontrar estagnado, sem vento e com uma temperatura na ordem dos referidos 40ºC, o seu sensor dentro de um RS minimamente eficaz de acordo com regras específicas contudo simples na sua concepção, colocado onde o teve antes (acima do telhado)(tivera eu também essa possibilidade que ainda não passa de um objectivo a concretizar...), que razões teria o zejorge para ventilar este espaço quando no exterior isso não acontece? Não quero contudo descredibilizar este método, apenas quero dizer que não considero isso uma prioridade! Não esqueçamos que as “melhores” estações também marcam 40ºC e mais de temperatura e níveis de humidade muito baixos! 

Por isto, mantenho a opinião antes referida de que vale de muito investir numa boa localização  para a colocação do RS e o zejorge tem boas condições para o fazer! Abraço...


----------



## zejorge (15 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

Olá JoseOliveira

Cá estou eu de novo, com as minhas dúvidas, e para isso tem-me valido  a sua paciência...
Quando lhe falei nos tais dias de muito calor e sem vento, admiti que os pratos que constituem o RS absorvessem calor, e que esse absorção pudesse alterar os valores, no entanto admito como correcto o seu raciocinio.
Hoje já estive a pintar de preto o interior dos pratos que estão abertos ao centro, bem como pintei com uma tinta espessa branca as partes externas.
Como deve calcular as zonas pintadas a preto, automáticamente tornou opaco o prato.
Amanhã, calmamente, vou voltar a montar o RS com estas alterações na pintura, e vou também, colocar uma pequena rêde para que o sensor fique suspenso e não com a sua base assente no prato.
É só engenharias........


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2010 às 00:56)

olá zejorge

No que toca ao calor exterior que se pode transmitir aos pratos, não estamos a falar de metal ou mesmo vidro por exemplo, mas é um facto que o plástico de uma forma geral apesar de ser um fraco condutor de calor ou frio (daí a vantagem da sua utilização), não está totalmente isento dessa possibilidade que se nota apenas nos dias mais quentes, mas não deixa de ser a melhor opção diante das outras!

Estive ao final da tarde de ontem de volta de um novo RS, (decidi fazer quase de raiz, mas irei reutilizar alguns componentes do que tenho em utilização) já com a alteração que referi acerca da pintura a preto por baixo. "Para testar" prescindi da pintura a branco antes colocada por cima no outro. Optei por uma tinta de textura não brilhante evitando eventuais reflexos para interior. A 1ª demão está em secagem e mais logo durante o dia se necessário farei a 2ª. 
Estou convicto que este método tem fortes possibilidades de dar certo e um maior aperfeiçoamento às condições no interior do RS.
O zejorge optou por também colocar a camada a branco, não perde nada com isso e o mesmo digo em relação à rede para a base do sensor!

_Nota:_ Para além dos pratos com abertura, *não esqueça* que o prato que serve de base no interior por baixo do sensor e também o que serve de tecto ao mesmo (ambos sem abertura), devem igualmente ser pintados a preto, portanto nas faces correspondentes, um será por cima e o outro obviamente por baixo; o que fica por baixo do sensor é de colorir a área circular apenas até ao início da curvatura do próprio prato, a restante área permanece a branco!

Ou seja, tudo para que o interior do *R*adiation *S*hield permaneça o mais escuro possível. Bom trabalho!


----------



## zejorge (16 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

Boa noite

O facto de já estar reformado, permite-me ter todo o tempo do mundo para as "engenharias". Por isso ainda ontem apliquei a tinta preta, utilizando spray preto fosco, e hoje pela manhã fiz a montagem.
Tal como lhe disse ontem, no 1º prato aberto coloquei uma pequena rêde onde o sensor assenta, tendo utilizado a fixação da forma que lhe mostrei nas fotos, com um pequeno arame,no 3º prato.
Optei pela rêde, porque o sensor tem as "entradas" por debaixo, e assim ficam completamente libertas. Neste momento estou a fazer leituras com alguma periodicidade, comparando os valores com os fornecidos pela Meteo Abrantes, em virtude de serem os valores crediveis que tenho aqui mais perto.
Até agora as diferenças são insignificantes, e aguardo por dias de sol para tirar a prova dos nove.

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2010 às 21:05)

Tem sido extremamente enriquecedor este diálogo entre os dois para este tópico.Espero que saiam daí 2 RS topo de gama 

Deixo aqui o manual de instalação do Davis 7714, o RS utilizado pela generalidade dos proprietários de estações, que não trazem RS de origem.

http://archer-trading.no-ip.biz/image-host/item-pictures/7714_RadShield_07395-093.pdf

Quem sabe pode ajudar a tirar uma ou outra dúvida sobre a construção do vosso RS.


----------



## zejorge (16 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

Boa noite HotSpot

O diálogo que considera muito simpáticamante, como enriquecedor, resulta no meu caso concreto de estar agora (depois de velho ) a aprender tudo sobre meteorologia e estações meteorológicas, apesar de desde que me conheço ter sido um tema que muito me apaixonou. 
Quanto à qualidade dos RS em construção, vou rápidamente registar a patente pois receio a apropriação indevida dos planos....  .
Mas como "quem não pede, não ouve Deus", não será possível facultar-me esse manual em espanhol ou em françês ?
Antecipadamente grato


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2010 às 21:44)

zejorge disse:


> Mas como "quem não pede, não ouve Deus", não será possível facultar-me esse manual em espanhol ou em françês ?
> Antecipadamente grato



Até hoje ainda só encontrei manuais para Davis em Inglês. Numa rápida pesquisa no google, cheguei à conclusão que vai ser difícil encontrar noutra língua.


----------



## zejorge (16 Fev 2010 às 22:07)

Olá

Com essa informação, desisto de algum dia adquirir uma Davis..........
Eu ainda sou do tempo que, o inglês não era obrigatório nas ex escolas industriais/comerciais,.......


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

zejorge disse:


> Olá
> 
> Com essa informação, desisto de algum dia adquirir uma Davis..........
> Eu ainda sou do tempo que, o inglês não era obrigatório nas ex escolas industriais/comerciais,.......



Se for vendida em Portugal, deve trazer um manual em Português, imagino eu. Referi-me só à dificuldade de encontrar um manual noutra língua na Internet.

Mas pensando bem, até comprava um Davis com manual em chinês 

Se tiveres alguma dúvida com o manual em Inglês coloca aqui que alguém dá umas dicas.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 00:42)

zejorge disse:


> Com essa informação, desisto de algum dia adquirir uma Davis..........
> Eu ainda sou do tempo que, o inglês não era obrigatório...



Olá zejorge! *Desistir* é um termo muito forte dadas as razões apresentadas; referiu que_ "...depois de velho..."_, bom, entendo que a idade não é um posto e muito menos um desgosto mas sim um acumular de experiências, porque vivemos delas e para elas e o que se encontra no topo do nosso corpo, mantê-lo é que é importante , portanto vamos lá mudar o discurso  porque havendo vontade, ela supera muitas dificuldades, quiçá essa poderá ser a sua próxima aquisição! 
No meu caso, jamais direi que não irei ter mais tarde um equipamento desses só porque tenho um feito manualmente, mas digo que para já é algo que não está nos meus planos!

O meu Radiation Shield sofreu uma remodelação já prevista a qual já explanei em posts anteriores e desde o início da noite que voltou ao activo.
Deixo alguns registos, os possíveis através da webcam, que em qualidade de imagem valem o que valem e ainda sob iluminação artificial que piora um pouco as coisas, mas para já não pode ser melhor. 

Objectivo da remodelação: eliminar ao máximo quaisquer vestígios de radiação no interior do RS. 





Um dos muitos métodos de suporte do RS.





Terminada a remodelação. 
A prato em cima e maior (opcional) é de cor "verde" apenas ligeiramente escuro e que aqui ficou muito escuro! 





Escurecimento visível.





Agora é só testar e registar...


----------



## zejorge (17 Fev 2010 às 18:24)

Ola JoséOliveira

Muito sinceramente, acho que o RS está espectacular .

A "inveja" que tenho, tem fundamentalmente a ver com a simetria dos pratos, 
pois por mais esforços que tenha feito não consegui esse efeito, será que tem a ver com a qualidade dos pratos, ou com a qualidade das mãos, ou as duas coisas juntas.......??


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 20:50)

Obrigado *zejorge*
Se há coisas nas quais sou muito exigente, esta é uma delas! 

Ao falar da simetria dos pratos deduzo que se refira ao alinhamento vertical dos mesmos, não?

A qualidade dos pratos é logicamente importante mas não creio que um bom alinhamento destes dependa da sua qualidade. Quando os compramos vêm num pack (no meu caso era de 6), à partida todos apresentam igual formato e ao virem empilhados só contribui para que não fiquem ligeiramente ondulados. _"A qualidade das mãos…"_, sinceramente sou da opinião que vai da forma como medimos as peças para que todas fiquem exactamente iguais, porque neste caso basta que algum dos furos nos pratos, por pura distracção, fique deslocado nem que seja um milímetro, cria assimetrias; é o suficiente para que o resultado final não seja o desejado.

Como os pratos são redondos e todos iguais, cortei em círculo um pedaço de papel com o tamanho da base deles, criei duas linhas perpendiculares em papel quadriculado, obviamente a esquadria já estava delineada e foi só traçar.
As 4 extremidades dessas duas linhas determinaram os 4 pontos a assinalar nos pratos onde colocar os furos. Se seguirmos ao milímetro a colocação destes pontos nos pratos, obviamente que um bom alinhamento na vertical está garantido!


----------



## zejorge (17 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

Olá amigo

Efectivamente a qualidade dos pratos tem muita influência, pois os que comprei nunca acertaram bem uns com os outros. Para além disso, e tal como eu disse as mãos também contam muito, e porquê ?
Eu não tive a paciência que o meu amigo teve, e vai daí marquei o local dos furos num prato, coloquei os outros empilhados por debaixo, e toca a furar.
Resultado.......não digo a palavra porque sou educado.....
Um dia destes, volto a comprar mais 10 pratos (de qualidade) e efectuo a furação um a um.
Qualquer dia vendo RS(s) com defeito......


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

Ora acima de tudo haja boa disposição e que se encare isto não como uma tarefa mas uma brincadeira; é meio caminho andado para tudo correr bem! 

O zejorge possivelmente teve azar com os pratos que comprou e além disso usar um prato como modelo para os restantes, não é mesmo a melhor opção pelo simples facto de que quando estão empilhados tendem a desalinhar.
A menos que tenha algo que impeça que isto aconteça, algum género de suportes, o melhor a fazer é assinalar e fazer os furos em cada prato individualmente.

Quando chegar a casa também irei ver os resultados do que fiz e até nem foi um dia tão mau para testes!


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 16:27)

olá

Após a remodelação no meu *Radiation Shield*, elaborado manualmente há poucos dias, que apesar de não ter sofrido alterações de fundo, dei-lhe um Look realmente *Dark* ao seu interior.

Obviamente que as condições meteorológicas desde aí, para efeitos de teste, com apenas cerca de 1 dia em que se verificou um valor percentual de HR relativamente baixo, visto que pretendia com esta operação tentar de alguma forma corrigir os seus frequentes défices em dias mais secos, permitiu na medida do possível um resultado com uma alteração que apesar de não ter sido muito significativa, em termos de comparação de valores com o que sucedia em dias semelhantes posso para já adiantar que não foi um trabalho em vão! 

Claro que irei precisar de mais tempo para o confirmar, mas à partida penso que esta foi a melhor opção!
Um requisito fundamental que me falta ainda preencher é de facto a localização do equipamento que desejava com um grau de exposição bem melhor o qual seria determinante na obtenção de valores ainda mais credíveis; quiçá num futuro próximo! Pelo menos para já penso que se pode considerar que possuo razoáveis condições.


----------



## zejorge (20 Fev 2010 às 16:48)

Boa tarde

Congratulo-me com as melhorias conseguidas, com a nova versão do seu RS.
Nos novos dados colhidos, refere-se apenas à humidade e nada diz referente à temperatura, que para mim é o calcanhar de Aquiles.
Na verdade continuo intrigado com as variações do valor da temperatura, sempre que o RS está a receber radiações directas do sol, que chega a variar 1º a 2º, o que não me parece nada normal.
Para além disto, tenho feito comparações com os dados de um termómetro de mercúrio de máxima/minimas, colocado numa parede virada a norte, e que me apresenta valores inferiores em cerca de 3º durante o dia com sol. Naturalmante que durante a noite os valores aproximam-se chegando a ser coincidentes, o que me leva a crer que os valores do RS não serão crediveis.
Será que esta minha análise é correcta ???

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 17:56)

zejorge disse:


> (...) refere-se apenas à humidade e nada diz referente à temperatura, que para mim é o calcanhar de Aquiles.
> 
> (...) sempre que o RS está a receber radiações directas do sol, que chega a variar 1º a 2º, o que não me parece nada normal.
> 
> ...



olá zejorge,

Os valores da temperatura, dadas as devidas distâncias entre o local da minha estação e a mais próxima: http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBON2 situada a uma cota que a grosso modo é de valor próximo ao do local onde resido e que costumo consultar para verificar possíveis discrepâncias, mas por vezes até esta é traiçoeira, porque tal como já referi antes, a minha casa situa-se numa zona que meteorológicamente não é muito estável devido a posicionar-se numa área de convergência de influências distintas (de Oeste e de Este), contudo digo que a temperatura não tem sido o motivo da minha preocupação, já a Humidade relativa nos dias mais secos, tem sido o meu calcanhar de Aquiles.  Verei então com a continuação de acordo com esta alteração se ganhei pontos a favor!

zejorge, 1 ou 2, ainda que 3ºC, não parece ser um valor digno de muita atenção visto que compara os dados de um equipamento exposto ao sol com outro à sombra, para além de diferentes! É óbvio que dadas as circunstâncias em que possui o seu RS (segundo relatou) com alguns requisitos por preencher na sua concepção, devido aos "malvados" efeitos da radiação que pelos vistos não foram totalmente erradicados, não poderá obter valores mais ajustados, mas continuo a dizer que não parecem muito desajustados!
Durante a noite essa anomalia não se verifica o que leva a crer que o problema reside na forma como o Radiation Shield está construído e ele próprio protegido da radiação no seu interior!

Se o zejorje manter a intenção de seguir para a frente com este método manual de proteger o sensor que possui, precisa ter em atenção estes pormenores que são fundamentais. Se o desejar, o qual aconselho, analise este assunto desde os post's anteriores para verificar eventuais falhas que tenham surgido e determinar as correcções a efectuar. Entretanto sempre que me for possível ou até outros membros pudermos ajudar em tudo o necessário, mais uma vez disponha!


----------



## zejorge (20 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

Olá JoséOliveira

Agradeço-lhe mais uma vez a prontidão e a clareza das suas opiniões.
Com base nelas, irei reformular o RS, tal como já lhe disse, aguardando pois pelos resultados.

Cumprimentos


----------



## zejorge (25 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Boa tarde JoséOliveira

Depois da dica que me deu, relativamente aos pratos que utilizou, não perdi tempo, e já hoje ficou em fase de testes o meu RS reformulado.
Claro que nada tem a ver com o que tinha, pois a qualidade dos pratos e a forma como procedi à sua furação, melhorou-o significativamente.
Agora estou curioso para ver os resultados....

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

zejorge disse:


> Claro que nada tem a ver com o que tinha, pois a qualidade dos pratos e a forma como procedi à sua furação, melhorou-o significativamente.
> Agora estou curioso para ver os resultados....



Viva zejorje!

E eu também estou curioso por ver a sua última obra.

Assim que possa deixe por aqui alguma(s) imagem(s) que a mostrem.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (8 Mar 2010 às 21:49)

Tenho um abrigo de pratos de plástico, mas para neutralizar toda e qualquer diferença com a realidade, estou pensando em instalar um cooler na parte de baixo (que está aberta).
Seria uma boa?
Se for, seria melhor ventilar o sensor ou aspirar ar do abrigo?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 22:36)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Tenho um abrigo de pratos de plástico, mas para neutralizar toda e qualquer diferença com a realidade, estou pensando em instalar um cooler na parte de baixo (que está aberta).
> Seria uma boa?
> Se for, seria melhor ventilar o sensor ou aspirar ar do abrigo?



Se o RS estiver bem feito nem precisa de ventilador.

Mas nunca abras o prato de baixo. Regra de ouro.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (8 Mar 2010 às 22:43)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Se o RS estiver bem feito nem precisa de ventilador.
> 
> Mas nunca abras o prato de baixo. Regra de ouro.



O que acontece se ele estiver aberto? Aumento nas máximas? Aumento nas mínimas? Queda nas máximas? Queda nas mínimas? Nenhuma das anteriores?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 22:49)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> O que acontece se ele estiver aberto? Aumento nas máximas? Aumento nas mínimas? Queda nas máximas? Queda nas mínimas? Nenhuma das anteriores?



Entrada de radiação para o interior, e consequentemente, de aumento nas máximas. Problemas com intrusão de água, entre outros.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (8 Mar 2010 às 23:10)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Entrada de radiação para o interior, e consequentemente, de aumento nas máximas. Problemas com intrusão de água, entre outros.




Mas se fechar no fundo, não haverá retenção de calor dentro do abrigo? Há essa possibilidade?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 23:18)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Mas se fechar no fundo, não haverá retenção de calor dentro do abrigo? Há essa possibilidade?



Não há retenção de calor. O ar circula dentro dos pratos mesmo com eles bem apertados e nunca com espaçamento superior a 1 cm entre eles.

Maior espaçamento e/ou aberturas por baixo ou por cima inviabilizam o funcionamento do abrigo.

A opacidade dos pratos e a sua proximidade são o mais importante.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (8 Mar 2010 às 23:24)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não há retenção de calor. O ar circula dentro dos pratos mesmo com eles bem apertados e nunca com espaçamento superior a 1 cm entre eles.
> 
> Maior espaçamento e/ou aberturas por baixo ou por cima inviabilizam o funcionamento do abrigo.
> 
> A opacidade dos pratos e a sua proximidade são o mais importante.



Ah sim...vou testar com o fundo fechado em breve e trarei os resultados.
Obrigado pelas dicas!


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (8 Mar 2010 às 23:40)

Já que o fundo dele já está aberto, se eu colocar um pedaço de esferovite no fundo funciona?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Já que o fundo dele já está aberto, se eu colocar um pedaço de esferovite no fundo funciona?



Tem de ser um prato novo. Esferovite é dos piores isolantes térmicos para usar num abrigo porque retém muita radiação.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (9 Mar 2010 às 00:03)

É...então vou remontar o abrigo.
As vezes fica até melhor 
Abraço.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2010 às 17:12)

Boas
Aqui fica o meu primeiro RS  está a experiência desde ontem e até agora tem se portado bem!! o grande teste é no verão uma vez que está virado a sul com o prédio a fazer barreira ao ar vindo de norte e parede essa que aquece bastante no verão. O abrigo está a 90cm da parede da varanda e a 1,90 da parede do prédio. Um outro sensor na varanda mas a sombra sem qualquer abrigo marca mais 5º e 6ºC que o sensor dentro do RS...

ontem máxima da Davis:16,3 (terraço) 9ºandar 
ontem máxima no novo RS 16,4ºC (2ºandar)

hoje:
mínima na Davis 7,2ºC (terraço) 9ºandar
mínima no RS 7,6ºC (2º andar)

máxima da davis:16,6ºC (terraço) 9º andar
máxima no RS: 16,1ºC (2º andar)


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2010 às 00:57)

Olá 

Pelo que percebi tiveste que preencher toda a extremidade circular dos pratos para evitar a retenção da chuva bem como houve também a preocupação com a máxima opacidade dos pratos?

A proximidade dos valores é de ficar 

Claro que o Verão é o derradeiro teste, mas vale-lhe a distância do solo. O pior é estar protegido do norte e as superfícies claras da varanda e das paredes, certo?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2010 às 12:33)

Uma obra de bricolage muito interessante. 

Parabéns pelo sucesso do abrigo, vai dar bastante jeito nalgumas comparações.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2010 às 18:18)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá
> 
> Pelo que percebi tiveste que preencher toda a extremidade circular dos pratos para evitar a retenção da chuva bem como houve também a preocupação com a máxima opacidade dos pratos?
> 
> ...



Sim tive de lhes encher com silicone para não acumular agua! os pratos são totalmente opacos tive esse cuidado de quando os comprei olhar através deles para o sol   sim o pior é mesmo estar virado a sul com o prédio a roubar o ar vindo de norte a parede que mais me preocupa não é a da varanda é a do prédio mesmo mas fica a perto de 2m do RS 

Mínima hoje na davis 6,2ºC 
Mínima do RS 6,5ºC

Máxima hoje na davis 16,0ºc
Máxima no RS 17,0ºC 

Num dia já cheio de sol que já aqueceu bem as paredes!!


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (17 Mar 2010 às 19:28)

O espaçamento entre os pratos fgaz a diferença também?


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2010 às 23:01)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> O espaçamento entre os pratos fgaz a diferença também?



O objectivo dos pratos, além de impedir  que a radiação directa do sol insida no sensor da temperatura, é anular o mais possível a radiação difusa.

No entanto, estes não devem impedir a livre circulação do ar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2010 às 01:52)

AnDré disse:


> O objectivo dos pratos, além de impedir  que a radiação directa do sol insida no sensor da temperatura, é anular o mais possível a radiação difusa.
> 
> No entanto, estes não devem impedir a livre circulação do ar.



O espaçamento máximo recomendável entre pratos, na minha opinião, é de 1 cm. 

E não deve nunca ser mais que isso. 

Estou a construir um novo abrigo com espaçamento entre pratos de 0,8 cm. Mas usualmente o utilizado é 1 cm.


----------



## ViniNit (22 Abr 2010 às 03:09)

Montei um Radiation Shield com um pequeno pedaço de cano de PVC que fica preso em uma janela bem sombreada. Os valores de temperatura tem quase sempre coincidido com o que é divulgado em tempo real pelos orgãos de meteorologia do Rio de Janeiro. Vou tirar uma foto e colocar aqui para que todos vejam.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Abr 2010 às 10:44)

ViniNit disse:


> *Montei um Radiation Shield *com um pequeno pedaço de cano de PVC que fica *preso em uma janela bem sombreada*. Os valores de temperatura tem quase sempre coincidido com o que é divulgado em tempo real pelos orgãos de meteorologia do Rio de Janeiro. Vou tirar uma foto e colocar aqui para que todos vejam.




Se está sombreado...NÂO deveria estar!

Os Radiation Shield devem estar "expostos" ao sol


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2010 às 02:14)

Kraliv disse:


> Se está sombreado...NÂO deveria estar!
> 
> Os Radiation Shield devem estar "expostos" ao sol



Tratando-se de um "*pequeno pedaço de cano de PVC*" o melhor talvez seja não estar exposto ao sol; se já de si (aparentemente) essa protecção revela (a meu ver) ser pouco eficaz, exposto ao sol penso que seria um desastre sobretudo nos valores máximos de temperatura!

Realmente um RS minimamente bem construído para estar exposto ao sol é de facto a solução a atingir e para além dessa exposição, importa mais uma vez salientar que o mesmo não deve ter obstáculos num raio de alguns metros para uma boa exposição aos ventos dominantes, portanto, não "*preso em uma janela bem sombreada*"


----------



## ViniNit (26 Abr 2010 às 20:43)

joseoliveira disse:


> Tratando-se de um "*pequeno pedaço de cano de PVC*" o melhor talvez seja não estar exposto ao sol; se já de si (aparentemente) essa protecção revela (a meu ver) ser pouco eficaz, exposto ao sol penso que seria um desastre sobretudo nos valores máximos de temperatura!
> 
> Realmente um RS minimamente bem construído para estar exposto ao sol é de facto a solução a atingir e para além dessa exposição, importa mais uma vez salientar que o mesmo não deve ter obstáculos num raio de alguns metros para uma boa exposição aos ventos dominantes, portanto, não "*preso em uma janela bem sombreada*"




O RS que eu montei é realmente bem simples, por isso, eu coloquei preso na janela do meu quarto, que recebe uma ventilação razoável e não tem incidência solar direta. Seu eu colocar esse RS exposto ao sol as temperaturas máximas vão alcançar valores aburdos(chegaria facilmente aos 45ºC). Gostaria de montar um RS mais sofisticado mas com tamanho bem reduzido, só não tive uma idéia boa pra isso...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2010 às 02:43)

ViniNit disse:


> Gostaria de montar um RS mais sofisticado mas com tamanho bem reduzido, só não tive uma idéia boa pra isso...



Depende da redução a fazer mas acima de tudo há que ter em conta que não se deve apenas ter em atenção a radiação directa, mas também a indirecta como a reflectida pelas paredes ou até mesmo no próprio RS caso não esteja devidamente construído e permita a passagem da mesma para o seu interior.

Escusado será dizer que todo o calor absorvido por essas paredes, caso o RS esteja bem próximo deste tipo de superfícies, produz um efeito nada apropriado com vista a obter valores de temperatura minimamente credíveis!


----------



## cmg (9 Jun 2010 às 12:36)

Boas

Tenho acompanhado este tópico e vejo que todos os shields estão "pendurados" no respectivo suporte. 
Eu, que estou a fazer um para a Oregon WMR 100, fiz ao contrário, i.e., os suportes (poleias neste caso) estão por baixo ou seja, a suportar o shield.
Há alguma vantagem/desvantagem em alguma das instalações ou é indiferente?

Desde já obrigado
Cumps
cmg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2010 às 12:46)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> 
> Tenho acompanhado este tópico e vejo que todos os shields estão "pendurados" no respectivo suporte.
> Eu, que estou a fazer um para a Oregon WMR 100, fiz ao contrário, i.e., os suportes (poleias neste caso) estão por baixo ou seja, a suportar o shield.
> ...



É indiferente, apenas pode diferir um pouco em termos de estabilidade do abrigo, mas a diferença é quase totalmente a nível visual, sem implicações práticas.


----------



## cmg (9 Jun 2010 às 12:56)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É indiferente, apenas pode diferir um pouco em termos de estabilidade do abrigo, mas a diferença é quase totalmente a nível visual, sem implicações práticas.




Obrigado.

Como estou a fazer penso que fica mais rápido e cómodo o mexer no sensor, por ex., mudar as pilhas. Só tenho que retirar o prato do topo que fica seguro com porcas de orelhas.

Cumps
cmg


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jun 2010 às 16:10)

Retirado do Manual de instalação do RS Davis


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2010 às 00:30)

cmg disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Como estou a fazer penso que fica mais rápido e cómodo o mexer no sensor, por ex., mudar as pilhas. Só tenho que retirar o prato do topo que fica seguro com porcas de orelhas.
> 
> ...



É mesmo uma grande vantagem colocar o suporte a servir de base ao RS.
Quando construí o meu procurei o que existia à venda em termos de peças de suporte como as já observadas por aqui e por pouca sorte não encontrei nada nas devidas condições para o fazer. 
Conjugando este facto com a vontade de montar o RS o quanto antes optei pela forma mais rápida (mas também eficiente) em colocar o suporte na parte superior. 
Felizmente a periodicidade da substituição das pilhas do sensor é longa!


----------



## stormiday (19 Jul 2010 às 17:49)

Boas.
Estou interessado em construir um RS e já tenho o material quase todo contudo surge uma pergunta. A minha estação (La Crosse) o sensor de humidade, temperatura, etc é onde vão ligar os cabos do pluviómetro e do anemómetro. A minha dúvida é a seguinte; devo instalar este sensor dentro do RS com a tampa que é fornecida para proteger da chuva etc ou não? Se se deve instalar sem a tampa não haverá o risco de condensação e consequentemente erros de leituras?

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jul 2010 às 22:14)

stormiday disse:


> Boas.
> Estou interessado em construir um RS e já tenho o material quase todo contudo surge uma pergunta. A minha estação (La Crosse) o sensor de humidade, temperatura, etc é onde vão ligar os cabos do pluviómetro e do anemómetro. A minha dúvida é a seguinte; devo instalar este sensor dentro do RS com a tampa que é fornecida para proteger da chuva etc ou não? Se se deve instalar sem a tampa não haverá o risco de condensação e consequentemente erros de leituras?
> 
> Abraço



Deve ser instalado com a protecção que traz de origem. Não há necessidade de a retirar. Isso reduzirá a vida do sensor.


----------



## stormiday (19 Jul 2010 às 23:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Deve ser instalado com a protecção que traz de origem. Não há necessidade de a retirar. Isso reduzirá a vida do sensor.



Obrigado Daniel.
Assim farei.
Abraço


----------



## stormiday (20 Jul 2010 às 09:21)

nasnuvens disse:


> Há aqui muitos talentos ainda não descobertos  Eu também gostaria de fazer uma RS mas o meu jeito para as artes manuais é...nulo! Não tenho jeito nenhum e com a minha sorte ainda fazia os furos no sítio errado (e ainda para mais, ando sempre com a cabeça no ar...). Enquanto não me aventuro, vou vendo as técnicas utilizadas e vou experimentando lá por casa em materiais que não sejam os definitivos, só para evitar grandes danos.



He he...
também se estragares o prejuízo não é muito grande por isso vale mais tentar...
Abraço


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2010 às 09:45)

Há dias tropecei numa imagem de uma estação militar que achei curiosa . 








O RS tem mesmo que ser branco, mesmo que isso implique perder a camuflagem para o inimigo


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2010 às 20:30)

nasnuvens disse:


> Eu também gostaria de fazer um RS mas o meu jeito para as artes manuais é...nulo! Não tenho jeito nenhum e com a minha sorte ainda fazia os furos no sítio errado (e ainda para mais, ando sempre com a cabeça no ar...). Enquanto não me aventuro, vou vendo as técnicas utilizadas e vou experimentando lá por casa em materiais que não sejam os definitivos, só para evitar grandes danos.



É perfeitamente normal pensarmos que a nossa inteligência está unicamente dirigida para o que já sabemos fazer, mas o que é que nos garante que uma porção dela não está reservada para o que ainda não sabemos fazer? 

Não é preciso ser perito em física ou geometria para criar um abrigo do tipo RS!
Para além das poucas regras que existem para a sua construção elas são realmente elementares, contudo importantes.

Este tópico está muito completo e ajuda-nos a ter em atenção essas regras e mostra os passos fundamentais para a sua execução.

Desde que haja vontade...


----------



## lsalvador (14 Out 2010 às 21:23)

filipe cunha disse:


> A minha estação a ver pelas medições da região está muito boa, excepto, que tive que calibrar a pressão para -5hpa, de resto muito boa, inclusivé a RS construida, o cumulus e os dados wonderground
> Agora a proxima etapa era ventilar (melhor) a RS, e a ideia era com apenas painel solar e ventoinha (de pc), para só de dia..mas há poucos dados sobre isso, o que aconselham? Que painel solar? os gastos da ventoinha será de 12v e até 1A



Procura os kit's de inicialização para os miúdos que trás um painel solar, motor eléctrico com uma elice. Durante o dia circula ar, a noite para, so tens de imaginar uma protecção para a chuva.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Out 2010 às 23:00)

filipe cunha disse:


> Agora a proxima etapa era ventilar (melhor) a RS, e a ideia era com apenas painel solar e ventoinha (de pc), para só de dia..mas há poucos dados sobre isso, o que aconselham? Que painel solar? os gastos da ventoinha será de 12v e até 1A



Boa noite a todos!

Opção: ligar um LDR na base de um transístor (tipo BC546) como "chave" do circuito (bateria - ventoinha).
Assim resolve a questão de a ventoinha funcionar só durante o dia.
O problema de utilizar painel solar é que em dias enevoados vai deixar de ter qualquer alimentação na ventoinha, daí ter sugerido em cima o uso de uma bateria.

Como é sabido, as ventoinhas (tipo computador) são alimentadas por uma tensão de 12V, tornando o seu uso pouco viável devido ás baterias. Uma boa opção são as ventoinhas de arrefecimento de portáteis, muito comuns nas lojas de chineses. Estas últimas funcionam com tensão de 5V, sendo mais fácil alimentá-las, *bateria exemplo*.
Cada ventoinha deve consumir cerca de 200mA, a bateria em cima citada (4Ah) deverá ter uma duração de cerca de 24h. Muito pouco....

Utilizando um painel solar... temos de perder o "amor" à carteira, porque como podem ver *aqui*, não há muitas opções... o ideal seria um painel com pelos menos 5V e cerca de 0.5A.


Outra opção, seria a de utilizar um temporizador e, ao invés de a ventoinha funcionar 12h dia (mais ou menos), passaria a funcionar em intervalos de 10min... 20min...
Pegando no exemplo dos 10min, a ventoinha trabalharia um total de 6h/dia e a bateria aguentar-se-ia mais tempo.

De momento nada mais me ocorre... a não ser uns "projectos" um pouco mais complexos que lhe permitem converter 1.5V em 5V (podendo usar um painel solar assim), mas fazendo reduzir a corrente (pouco viável usando o painel solar)...

Não há nada como a ligação a uma tomada .


Com os melhores cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Out 2010 às 23:06)

lsalvador disse:


> Procura os kit's de inicialização para os miúdos que trás um painel solar, motor eléctrico com uma elice. Durante o dia circula ar, a noite para, so tens de imaginar uma protecção para a chuva.


Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Out 2010 às 23:07)

*Dave* disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Opção: ligar um LDR na base de um transístor (tipo BC546) como "chave" do circuito (bateria - ventoinha).
> Assim resolve a questão de a ventoinha funcionar só durante o dia.
> ...



Obrigado....bom post


----------



## *Dave* (14 Out 2010 às 23:15)

filipe cunha disse:


> Obrigado....bom post








Exemplo de circuito conversor de tensão... o inconveniente é o preço (*aqui*) 17€ sem portes.

Mas talvez encontre um painel solar com as características eléctricas ideais noutros sites e consiga resolver... não se esquecendo sempre de utilizar um regulador de tensão LM7805 para a ventoinha.


Abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Out 2010 às 23:44)

*Dave* disse:


> Exemplo de circuito conversor de tensão... o inconveniente é o preço (*aqui*) 17€ sem portes.
> 
> Mas talvez encontre um painel solar com as características eléctricas ideais noutros sites e consiga resolver... não se esquecendo sempre de utilizar um regulador de tensão LM7805 para a ventoinha.
> 
> ...



No seguimento dos bons posts...

Com tanta tecnologia junto à estação, de certeza com a interferência deixava de transmitir


----------



## Puma (1 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Boas....

Depois de ter instalado a minha estação meteorológica era imperativo comprar um Radiation Shield. 

Andei a verificar, durante algum tempo, os preços dos RS da Davis, bem como tópicos de RS construídos manualmente. 

Meti mãos á obra, e fiz o meu próprio Radiation Shield.

Material Necessario

 12 pratos ( +/- 14 € );
 4 varetas em aço zincado, de 200 mm  e 4 mm de diametro ( +/- 2€ );
 12 porcas de orelhas em aço zincado ( +/- 2 € );
 Tubo de instalação eléctrica, cortado em segmentos de 1 cm ( +/- 0.60 € );
 Berbequim
 Serra Craniana de 7 cm;
 Suportes de Fixação ( +/- 3€ )

Depois de alguma paciência e jeitinho, lá se foi construindo o Radiation Shield, conforme as fotografias assim o ilustram.








 By retaxo at 2010-12-01[/IMG]





By retaxo at 2010-12-01





By retaxo at 2010-12-01





By retaxo at 2010-12-01





By retaxo at 2010-12-01

E cá está, o resultado do trabalho :





By retaxo at 2010-12-01

Comentários são bem vindos


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

Parabéns deu muito trabalho mas ficou muito bem feito


----------



## Puma (2 Dez 2010 às 08:08)

Obrigado, Miguel, pelo teu comentário.

Efectivamente, o que deu mais trabalho, foi encontrar os pratos mais adequados para construir o _Radiation Shield.

_


----------



## Weatherman (2 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

Puma aonde comprastes os pratos


----------



## Puma (2 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

Comprei-os no Modelo.

Atenção que no Modelo, onde os comprei, existiam vários de diferentes formas e cores.

Comprei estes que considero serem os mais apropriados, que por sinal eram também os mais caros. Cada um anda a volta de € 1.00


----------



## lsalvador (2 Dez 2010 às 10:55)

Puma disse:


> Comprei-os no Modelo.
> 
> Atenção que no Modelo, onde os comprei, existiam vários de diferentes formas e cores.
> 
> Comprei estes que considero serem os mais apropriados, que por sinal eram também os mais caros. Cada um anda a volta de € 1.00



São iguais ai meu primeiro RD que fiz para a Oregon.


----------



## BVG (7 Jan 2011 às 19:59)

Ainda me falta comprar alguns pratos da Domplex (faltam-me 3, para prefazer os 12), mas já comprei os ferros. Comprei de 8mm porque o de 6mm estava esgotado e o de 4mm pareceu-me demasiado frágil.
Com o ferro de 8mm a coisa fica demasiado pesada? :-(
A minha ideia era só colocar 3 ferros.

Que me dizem?
 é para uma WH1080 ;-)


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2011 às 12:40)

Com ferros de 8mm ganha-se na resistência mas também no peso! 
5 ou 6mm é o ideal; já não recordo mas no meu acho que também foi de 6mm.
Já agora, o nº de pratos não tem que ser necessariamente de 12, pode ter menos, em boa medida depende das dimensões ou disposição do sensor, desde que haja o mínimo de espaço entre este e o prato que lhe serve de tecto colocando depois por cima deste prato pelo menos mais 2 pratos inteiros, é o suficiente.


----------



## BVG (9 Jan 2011 às 01:28)

joseoliveira disse:


> Com ferros de 8mm ganha-se na resistência mas também no peso!
> 5 ou 6mm é o ideal; já não recordo mas no meu acho que também foi de 6mm.
> Já agora, o nº de pratos não tem que ser necessariamente de 12, pode ter menos, em boa medida depende das dimensões ou disposição do sensor, desde que haja o mínimo de espaço entre este e o prato que lhe serve de tecto colocando depois por cima deste prato pelo menos mais 2 pratos inteiros, é o suficiente.



Acho que vou utilizar mesmo o de 8mm. O mastro que vou colocar aguenta bem 
Amanhã vou dar mais uma volta pra ver se encontro mais pratos.

Gracias


----------



## Puma (9 Jan 2011 às 14:09)

Apenas uma sugestão...sendo as varetas de 8mm julgo que apenas seja necessário 3 varetas.

Depois coloca fotos, para vermos como ficou o bricolage


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

Terça-feira vou comprar o material e faço um para a Auriol


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

De tanto fazer RS, decidi fazer um abrigo de Stevenson, tendo em conta as medidas oficiais e a altura em relação ao solo. Deu algum trabalho, mas foi bastante prazeroso fazê-lo. Terça-feira já deve ter terminado a secagem e será finalmente apresentado. 
Ficará ao serviço da meteorologia em Degracia Cimeira, juntamente com a nova Davis Vantage Pro2.


Fica aqui apenas um cheirinho da obra:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 19:35)

E o resultado final, depois de tratamentos com demãos de sub-capa, lixa, outra demão de esmalte e tratamentos anti-humidade e anti-fungos. 

Tem 182 x 43 x 38 (cm).

















---

O abrigo à venda na loja espanhola, mais pequeno, com apenas 170 cm de altura _(vs. 182 cm do que construí)_ e 35 _(vs. 38 cm)_ de profundidade exterior.

Está à venda por 830 €.


http://www.casaclima.com/tienda-a/177001/ficha/Garita-caseta-meteorológica-090001.html







Diferenças ?


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

Muito bem Daniel! 

Alguém me sabe dizer se os pratos por dentro também devem ser pintados?

Cumps.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 19:42)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Muito bem Daniel!
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer se os pratos por dentro também devem ser pintados?
> 
> Cumps.



Num RS, devem ser sempre.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2011 às 21:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E o resultado final, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sr Daniel,

eu vejo para ai umas 800 diferenças...

Assim mesmo é que é!

Qual o material que usou para a cobertura?
o stevenson "espanhol" usa zinco?!?!?

excelente abrigo e nova estação,

bernardino


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

c.bernardino disse:


> Sr Daniel,
> 
> eu vejo para ai umas 800 diferenças...
> 
> ...



Este da loja espanhola não usa, nem mesmo o meu, por uma questão de aquecimento, deve ter tratamentos de madeira idênticos aos que coloquei no meu abrigo, para poder durar uns bons anos à chuva e sol directos.

As diferenças também não são 800, pois os tratamentos de madeira têm o seu custo, apesar de, como é lógico, não chegarem exactamente aos 830 €. Principalmente a madeira de maior durabilidade, os tratamentos e tintas, a juntar a imensas horas de trabalho justificam, em parte, a factura final.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Este da loja espanhola não usa, nem mesmo o meu, por uma questão de aquecimento,
> ...
> As diferenças também não são 800,
> ...



Respeitosamente... está enganado.
Leia o link do site espanhol, p.f.

e concordo consigo que acho uma ideia .... bizarra usar zinco para telhado/cobertura deste abrigo.

Claro que o material não é barato, eu construi e mantenho impec um "casebre" (3X2m) em madeira e bem sei os preços.... mas a diferença é muita.
E quanto às horas de trabalho... antes a fazer estes projectos do que a ver Júlia Pinheiro ou a bola ou outra coisa qq.
(se estou a insultar algum fã da Júlia peço imensa desculpa)

cps


----------



## Kraliv (14 Jan 2011 às 00:18)

Boas,



Ora...quem quer, quem quer??? :







O Daniel é um artista, não sei é como é que vai conseguir meter a Stevenson no carro pra andar de lado pra lado a efectuar as leituras que tanto gosta 

Parabéns pelo trabalho e sobretudo pela dedicação

abc amigo


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2011 às 02:37)

Boas,

Pra quem pretende ter um RS eficiente... ou compra o original da Davis ou procura uns pratos em *melamina*, nas lojas da especialidade





































Neste exemplo até são com o formato dos originais Davis  


abc


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jan 2011 às 09:11)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pra quem pretende ter um RS eficiente... ou compra o original da Davis ou procura uns pratos em *melamina*, nas lojas da especialidade
> 
> ...



Kravliv,

Eu ando seriamente com o dilema stevenson/ RS , e um dos factores que me está a levar para a hipotese stevenson ... é não encontrar pratos que me satisfaçam, principalmente em termos de durabilidade.

Porque dizes que a melanina é melhor em termos de eficiência?

Já agora vou tocar noutro ponto sensivel : reparei que o espaçamento entre pratos que usaste parece superior a 1,0 cm. estarei errado?
Se fizeste isso não me parece errado(e podem chover criticas à minha pessoa), pois na minha mui humilde opinião o espaçamento entre pratos numa RS caseira tem de levar em conta o perfil/formato dos mesmos pratos.

Desde já parabéns porque tens um RS com excelente aspecto!!!

Por favor, o que entendes por lojas da especialidade?
onde compraste essses pratos? .... não me digas que tenho de ir ao redondo para comprar os pratitos.... era bem bom... a barragem da vigia e o restaurante o"o pires" e a churrasqueira e as sandes de presunto ao pé dos táxis.... (desculpem estas ultimas palavras...off-topic)

grande abraço

bernardino

abraço

bernardino


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2011 às 12:40)

Boas,


Os pratos em melamina são mais resistentes e opacos.

Na verdade, no espaçamento, deve-se ter sempre em conta o perfil do prato.

Este RS não é o meu , eu atualmente tenho um original Davis (podes ver foto da instalação AQUI ).

Loja da especialidade são as lojas que vendem loiças (não chinesas )

abc


Off: Podes, sempre que quiseres, vir matar saudades da boa gastronomia/companhia


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2011 às 20:09)

Aqui está o RS adaptado à Auriol.

Vai ficar mais ou menos assim, com um melhoramento ali e acolá.

Cerca de 2 metros entre o RS e as telhas, espaçamento de 1cm ou 1 mm a mais que isso entre os pratos.


----------



## Puma (16 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

Antes do mais, os meus parabéns pela insistência e pelo trabalho feito.

Agora é só fazer a comparação dos dados, nomeadamente a temperatura, humidade e velocidade do vento, para verificar os prós e os contras do RS.

Sem o RS, já tinha a ideia, que o mastro não estaria muito bem, sem pelos menos umas fixações á chaminé ou umas espias. 

Agora com um RS, o atrito ao vento será maior, e se ele for forte e de feição, é certo que haverá voos.

 Interpreta apenas como uma conselho, da minha parte, mas o que está aí a faltar é fixar o bloco de cimento á chaminé, o que parece até ser bastante simples.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

O meu pai há pouco falou-me em espias, penso que ele ainda amanha tratará de o prender à chaminé 

Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O meu pai há pouco falou-me em espias, penso que ele ainda amanha tratará de o prender à chaminé
> Obrigado.




Ora, parabéns pelo esforço com a Auriol, e isso das espias é uma excelente ideia, que as fotos já começavam a assustar só de as ver


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

Vince disse:


> Ora, parabéns pelo esforço com a Auriol, e isso das espias é uma excelente ideia, que as fotos já começavam a assustar só de as ver



  Engraçada essa montagem Vince


----------



## BVG (23 Jan 2011 às 10:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E a instalação já foi feita, com a base do RS a ficar cerca de 2,40m acima do telhado principal.
> 
> Estou extremamente satisfeito com os resultados, os dados de temperatura em relação à Davis têm sido bastante próximos, com diferenças em torno dos 0,5 ºC e, por vezes, com leituras iguais, tal é a exposição do novo RS.



Onde compraste o suporte para colocar a RS caseira no mastro. Ando à procura de uma dentro desse género.

Abraço..


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Jan 2011 às 11:26)

No meu caso utilizei o RS original e está assim


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2011 às 11:44)

BVG disse:


> Onde compraste o suporte para colocar a RS caseira no mastro. Ando à procura de uma dentro desse género.
> 
> Abraço..



Isso já foi há mais de 2 anos. Já nem tenho esse RS. 

Mas em lojas de materiais encontras poleias de fixação.


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2011 às 15:44)

Boas...

Se calhar sem razão, mas hoje estou um pouco triste com o meu RS para a Auriol... ao sol dá-me temperaturas um pouco elevadas mas semelhantes com estações próximas daqui...quando digo próximas é algo com uns 20km de distância =/

Reparei que quando meto o RS ao sol, por dentro fica com muita claridade... agora não sei é se ela entra pelo espaço entre os pratos ou mesmo pelos pratos.

O que eu quero saber é se essa claridade é suficiente para aumentar significativamente as temperaturas ou se o RS tem de estar completamente escuro por dentro 

Obrigado.


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Fev 2011 às 16:44)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Se calhar sem razão, mas hoje estou um pouco triste com o meu RS para a Auriol... ao sol dá-me temperaturas um pouco elevadas mas semelhantes com estações próximas daqui...
> Reparei que quando meto o RS ao sol, por dentro fica com muita claridade... agora não sei é se ela entra pelo espaço entre os pratos ou mesmo pelos pratos.
> ...



Penso que o maior problema nem é a "claridade", acabam por ser os infravermelhos que atravessam muitos pratos de plástico.
Já agora, que pratos esaste? os "domplex" ou outros de vasos de flores?

pintaste os pratos? isso é um pormenor importante a todos os níveis. Protege dos UV, evitando o desgaste do plástico e aumenta a opcidade aos ultravioletas.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2011 às 16:52)

c.bernardino disse:


> Penso que o maior problema nem é a "claridade", acabam por ser os infravermelhos que atravessam muitos pratos de plástico.
> Já agora, que pratos esaste? os "domplex" ou outros de vasos de flores?
> 
> pintaste os pratos? isso é um pormenor importante a todos os níveis. Protege dos UV, evitando o desgaste do plástico e aumenta a opcidade aos ultravioletas.
> ...



Boas

Nesta página tenho fotografias de como está o meu RS.

Os pratos comprei-os no Modelos e mesmo há pouco desmontei um prato do RS para apontar para o Sol e não notei mesmo claridade a atravessar o prato, pelo que me parecem bastante opacos... pintei-os todos de branco.

Penso que aquela claridade que vejo a atravessar os pratos seja do espaço entre eles 

Obrigado.


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 17:42)

Boas

Acho que o RS de dia faz efeito de estufa... alguem me consegue dizer o que posso fazer para isso não acontecer?

Acham que os pratos estão muito juntos?






Obrigado.


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2011 às 18:54)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas
> 
> Acho que o RS de dia faz efeito de estufa... alguem me consegue dizer o que posso fazer para isso não acontecer?
> 
> ...



A mim parecem-me bem, porque afirmas isso?

Uma coisa que poderia ter sido feita, se me o permites, era preencheres esse sulco que os pratos têm no rebordo, pois com água lá dentro certamente vão influenciar a temperatura!


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 19:14)

actioman disse:


> A mim parecem-me bem, porque afirmas isso?
> 
> Uma coisa que poderia ter sido feita, se me o permites, era preencheres esse sulco que os pratos têm no rebordo, pois com água lá dentro certamente vão influenciar a temperatura!



Furei-os com 4 buracinhos para a água sair, pode é não ser tão prático como preencher com silicone por exemplo.

Eu digo que cria esse efeito de estufa porque acabei de apontar uma ventoinha pro RS durante uns bons minutos e a temperatura nao sobe nem desce... =/

Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

Segunda-Feira vou buscar a minha EM, agora alguém me podia dar umas dicas para um RS que não precise de gastar muito dinheiro e que seja fiável. Ia tentar os pratos de melamina mas não sei...


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Furei-os com 4 buracinhos para a água sair, pode é não ser tão prático como preencher com silicone por exemplo.
> 
> Eu digo que cria esse efeito de estufa porque acabei de apontar uma ventoinha pro RS durante uns bons minutos e a temperatura nao sobe nem desce... =/
> 
> Obrigado



Ok é uma solução! . Isso da ventoinha só dá razão ao facto de teres a temperatura correcta. Ou seja mesmo aplicando uma ventoinha a temperatura não se alterou! Parece-me excelente! 



SpiderVV disse:


> Segunda-Feira vou buscar a minha EM, agora alguém me podia dar umas dicas para um RS que não precise de gastar muito dinheiro e que seja fiável. Ia tentar os pratos de melamina mas não sei...



E onde ias conseguir esses tipo de material em cor branca apenas? Aqui pelo nosso remoto Alentejo não me parece tarefa fácil...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2011 às 19:32)

actioman disse:


> E onde ias conseguir esses tipo de material em cor branca apenas? Aqui pelo nosso remoto Alentejo não me parece tarefa fácil...



No Bricomarché há pratos de melamina pelo que me disseram. Mas sim com este Alentejo tórrido vou ter que arranjar uma solução bem eficiente.


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2011 às 19:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> No Bricomarché há pratos de melamina pelo que me disseram. Mas sim com este Alentejo tórrido vou ter que arranjar uma solução bem eficiente.



A "tarefa fácil", referia-me a encontrar esses pratos de melamina . Se o RS estiver bem feito ele serve tanto no alto da montanha como no fundo do vale!


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 19:57)

actioman disse:


> Isso da ventoinha só dá razão ao facto de teres a temperatura correcta. Ou seja mesmo aplicando uma ventoinha a temperatura não se alterou! Parece-me excelente!



Então mas não é suposto a temperatura subir com vento ?


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Então mas não é suposto a temperatura subir com vento ?



Não tem lógica nenhuma essa afirmação... Como e que a temperatura sobe com o Então mal de nós naqueles dias ventosos de Janeiro, andávamos na rua com 30ºC ou mais...

Não, estás a confundir a situação com as noites de inversão de térmica, de domínio anticiclónico de NE, que gera ventos moderados toda a noite, que não deixam a temperatura descer e por vezes até a faz descer, mas se reparares, de dia o vento evita grandes aumentos de temperatura...


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2011 às 20:04)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Então mas não é suposto a temperatura subir com vento ?



O que o vento faz é não deixar baixar tanto as mínimas! 

Mas é muito relativo, tudo depende da sua direcção. O que tu fizeste foi verificar que o teu RS está correctamente arejado.


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 20:06)

Ok então, obrigado aos 2


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2011 às 20:06)

actioman disse:


> A "tarefa fácil", referia-me a encontrar esses pratos de melamina . Se o RS estiver bem feito ele serve tanto no alto da montanha como no fundo do vale!



Sim eu percebi, falta é depois ver o que se arranja.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2011 às 22:49)

actioman disse:


> Isso da ventoinha só dá razão ao facto de teres a temperatura correcta. Ou seja mesmo aplicando uma ventoinha a temperatura não se alterou! Parece-me excelente!



Acho que percebeu mal. Eu não "apliquei" ventoinha como ventilador, mas sim, liguei uma ventoinha que tinha aqui em casa, e apontei para la o vento.


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2011 às 10:10)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Acho que percebeu mal. Eu não "apliquei" ventoinha como ventilador, mas sim, liguei uma ventoinha que tinha aqui em casa, e apontei para la o vento.



Só para acrescentar. Este tipo de teste de agarrar numa ventoinha e apontar para o sensor (com ou sem rs) num ambiente aberto e à mesma temperatura não tem nenhuma utilidade prática. Na verdade supondo que um sensor marca 20ºC, num ambiente a  20ºC... Apontar para lá uma ventoinha significa aplicar um determinado caudal de ar a 20ºC, pelo que o sensor se tudo estiver bem irá continuar a medir 20ºC. Nestas condições qualquer fluxo de ar não aumenta nem diminui a temperatura... simplesmente porque esse fluxo tem a mesmíssima temperatura.

Uma vez que se falou também aqui de RS com ventilação... Aqui o objectivo da ventilação não tem nada a ver com subir ou baixar a temperatura. Simplesmente os RS's (bem construídos) com ventilação permitem uma melhor resposta às variações de temperatura locais uma vez que o ar à temperatura ambiente registada, é mais facilmente distribuído dentro do espaço do RS. 

Por fim o melhor teste para a eficácia do RS é a comparação com um sensor não protegido complementada por dados oficiais ou de uma estação próxima fiável. Embora aproximadamente é possível ter uma ideia de possíveis erros.


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2011 às 19:31)

Interior do RS, com pratos cortados à medida do sensor.






*
Eu sei que estou a ser bastaaaante chato com isto, mas simplesmente quero ter a certeza de que os dados que reporto neste fórum, são minimamente fiáveis, a fim de nao induzir ninguém em erros *


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2011 às 22:06)

vitamos disse:


> Só para acrescentar. Este tipo de teste de agarrar numa ventoinha e apontar para o sensor (com ou sem rs) num ambiente aberto e à mesma temperatura não tem nenhuma utilidade prática. Na verdade supondo que um sensor marca 20ºC, num ambiente a  20ºC... Apontar para lá uma ventoinha significa aplicar um determinado caudal de ar a 20ºC, pelo que o sensor se tudo estiver bem irá continuar a medir 20ºC. Nestas condições qualquer fluxo de ar não aumenta nem diminui a temperatura... simplesmente porque esse fluxo tem a mesmíssima temperatura.
> 
> Uma vez que se falou também aqui de RS com ventilação... Aqui o objectivo da ventilação não tem nada a ver com subir ou baixar a temperatura. Simplesmente os RS's (bem construídos) com ventilação permitem uma melhor resposta às variações de temperatura locais uma vez que o ar à temperatura ambiente registada, é mais facilmente distribuído dentro do espaço do RS.
> 
> Por fim o melhor teste para a eficácia do RS é a comparação com um sensor não protegido complementada por dados oficiais ou de uma estação próxima fiável. Embora aproximadamente é possível ter uma ideia de possíveis erros.



Concordo com os 2 últimos parágrafos, a ventilação forçada e que de certa forma nos permite simular o cenário em termos físicos no exterior, quanto ao nível de protecção do RS em relação aos espaços entre pratos, que não são mais do que simples circuitos de passagem de ar, ajuda-nos num 1º teste a determinar a diferença comparada com a ausência de qualquer protecção do sensor. É um teste que se repete até atingir uma exactidão (diga-se) aproximada dos valores reais e o recurso para que se atinjam obviamente passa por comparar os dados da nossa estação com as oficiais ou outras também fiáveis mais próximas, contudo a distância e as condições geográficas como níveis de exposição aos elementos de tais estações que iremos usar para comparação nunca devem ser seguidas até às décimas, isso seria pura ilusão.
Há que ter em conta que apesar de muitas vezes não estarem previstas grandes diferenças nos dados obtidos elas existem e têm que ser interpretadas tendo como base as condições do local que não raro são muito próprias.
Já se falou muito do tipo de pratos ou do material constituinte dos mesmos assim como quanto à forma que a grosso modo precisam ter, é mais do que óbvio que o interior dum RS precisa de estar protegido da luz, não é uma questão de ser mais papista que o Papa, mas penso que o consenso se considera geral devido sobretudo às experiências já apresentadas neste tópico e já são muitas; pintar ou não os pratos depende sempre do grau de opacidade destes, no entanto um pormenor que muitos esquecem é que por vezes falamos de sensores de boa ou aceitável qualidade e eventualmente de outros, é importante determinar isso antes e geralmente aos primeiros testes é possível consegui-lo.

(1º parágrafo) também fiz esse teste (utilizei 4 sensores dentro da mesma linha mas de diferentes marcas) e o que reparei é que por exemplo quanto à temperatura a mesma desceu ainda que ligeiramente, já a HR subiu ligeiramente em todos eles.


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2011 às 23:57)

Obrigado *joséoliveira* pela sua explicação detalhada 

Mas o RS por dentro tem de ser o mais aberto possivel? (mostrei uma foto no post a cima)

Obrigado....


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2011 às 00:38)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Mas o RS por dentro tem de ser o mais aberto possivel? (mostrei uma foto no post a cima)



Penso que pode ficar ao critério de cada um e também penso que tudo depende das dimensões do sensor.
O que acho talvez importante é que temos que ter a noção de que o material plástico que constitui os pratos não é o mesmo que encontramos nas Davis por exemplo, que é de facto material avaliado em testes para o efeito protector que se exige, isto pode levar-nos a entender que alguns materiais que fazemos passar por adequados como os pratos já aqui apresentados, não passam de semelhanças o que acredito mesmo assim estar a errar porque seria uma tolice avaliar coisas que à partida não são iguais em termos de qualidade! 
Visto que tal como eu que também utilizo pratos do género (estive há 2 dias a vê-lo de bem perto para ver como estava e o resultado é bastante positivo, sem sinais de degradação) uma das coisas que notei é que apesar dos que utilizei terem muito fraco condutor térmico, em dias muito quentes de Verão não terá o mesmo efeito protector no interior que as boas estações, no entanto saíram-se bem melhor comparados com outros pratos que testei há já algum tempo cujo plástico era de qualidade inferior.
Portanto quanto ao espaço no interior não me parece que esteja aí o segredo do sucesso!


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2011 às 00:43)

joseoliveira disse:


> Penso que pode ficar ao critério de cada um e também penso que tudo depende das dimensões do sensor.
> O que acho talvez importante é que temos que ter a noção de que o material plástico que constitui os pratos não é o mesmo que encontramos nas Davis por exemplo, que é de facto material avaliado em testes para o efeito protector que se exige, isto pode levar-nos a entender que alguns materiais que fazemos passar por adequados como os pratos já aqui apresentados, não passam de semelhanças o que acredito mesmo assim estar a errar porque seria uma tolice avaliar coisas que à partida não são iguais em termos de qualidade!
> Visto que tal como eu que também utilizo pratos do género (estive há 2 dias a vê-lo de bem perto para ver como estava e o resultado é bastante positivo, sem sinais de degradação) uma das coisas que notei é que apesar dos que utilizei terem muito fraco condutor térmico, em dias muito quentes de Verão não terá o mesmo efeito protector no interior que as boas estações, no entanto saíram-se bem melhor comparados com outros pratos que testei há já algum tempo cujo plástico era de qualidade inferior.
> Portanto quanto ao espaço no interior não me parece que esteja aí o segredo do sucesso!




Obrigado mais uma vez 

Eu estava a temer que o vento não circulasse de forma mais livre dentro do RS com os pratos assim :S


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2011 às 00:51)

Se fossemos ao pormenor até se poderia colocar em causa aquela curvatura na extremidade dos pratos, que desde já digo que não os compraria daquela forma, o que poderia acontecer era surgir um espécie de vórtice durante a deslocação do ar devido ao contorno dos mesmos..., mas penso que estaria-mos talvez a exagerar!


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2011 às 01:26)

joseoliveira disse:


> Se fossemos ao pormenor até se poderia colocar em causa aquela curvatura na extremidade dos pratos, que desde já digo que não os compraria daquela forma, o que poderia acontecer era surgir um espécie de vórtice durante a deslocação do ar devido ao contorno dos mesmos..., mas penso que estaria-mos talvez a exagerar!



Pois...espero que seja exagero..


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 00:44)

Já fiz o meu RS e este é o resultado.






A temp tem estado a descer, até agora que parou nos 11ºC. E não estão 11ºC de certeza, ainda agora estavam 8 sem o RS. Quanto tempo levará a estabilizar? Já está lá fora há 1h.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 01:17)

Muito bom esse RS. Os pratos estão bem alinhados 

Eu pessoalmente, acho que o ar entra perfeitamente pelo espaço entre os pratos.

Parabéns e boas temperaturas!


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

Está pouco perceptível mas dá para ver o bom alinhamento dos pratos.
1 hora na maioria das vezes é pouco tempo para estabilização dos valores!


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2011 às 14:38)

Muito bom sim senhor, de grande nível! 

Os desvios que agora possas sofrer na temperatura, apenas serão pelo facto de teres os RS junto a uma parede. Mas quanto a isso nada se pode fazer, muitos aqui vivem com as mesmas limitações!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 15:51)

Pois ainda agora a temperatura estava com mais de 1ºC de diferença com a cidade, por isso afastei mais os pratos, são de sopa e fundos, e ficou assim:






Mesmo assim tenho mais de 1ºC de diferença (não tinha acho) e quando o sol aparece a temperatura vai de 9.5 para 10.4....


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2011 às 16:05)

Spider, acho que o RS está 5*

Agora o problema é mesmo o local onde está. Deve estar num local bem arejado. Tenta deixar suspenso e um pouco fora da varanda, os valores são completamente diferentes. Também podes leva-lo a passear à rua e tiras todas as dúvidas.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 16:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Spider, acho que o RS está 5*
> 
> Agora o problema é mesmo o local onde está. Deve estar num local bem arejado. Tenta deixar suspenso e um pouco fora da varanda, os valores são completamente diferentes. Também podes leva-lo a passear à rua e tiras todas as dúvidas.



Hehe obrigado. Uma coisa que notei, não sei se é de estar na janela é que tinha 10.4ºC, veio o sol e aumenta até aos 11.4ºC... Não tenho bem a certeza se protege muito, o RS


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2011 às 16:44)

Depende do tempo que demora a aumentar. Se for em quase 5 minutos é normal, se for de uma leitura para a seguinte já não é tão normal.

De qualquer forma, não podes tirar nenhumas conclusões em apenas umas horas. Tens que testar durante alguns dias...

Os pratos não deixam passar a radiação? São completamente baços?


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 16:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Os pratos não deixam passar a radiação? São completamente baços?



Esse é que é o problema. Acho que deixam passar, e não encontrei nenhum que não deixasse.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 19:32)

Novo resultado. Fiquei apenas com 1ºC de diferença da cidade, o que deve ser verdade já que estou 80m de altitude abaixo.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esse é que é o problema. Acho que deixam passar, e não encontrei nenhum que não deixasse.




1ºC de diferença, mas isso é muito!!! 
Ora em que condições se encontra a estação da cidade? Certamente bem mais adequadas do que o local do teu RS! Pelo que se percebe não reúnes as condições de instalação que gostarias ou as desejáveis, não é? 1ºC a mais nessas circunstâncias é um resultado muito bom. Se duvidas da capacidade de protecção dos pratos face à radiação isso tem solução, mas o resultado que apresentas para já parece bom.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 21:10)

joseoliveira disse:


> 1ºC de diferença, mas isso é muito!!!
> Ora em que condições se encontra a estação da cidade? Certamente bem mais adequadas do que o local do teu RS! Pelo que se percebe não reúnes as condições de instalação que gostarias ou as desejáveis, não é? 1ºC a mais nessas circunstâncias é um resultado muito bom. Se duvidas da capacidade de protecção dos pratos face à radiação isso tem solução, mas o resultado que apresentas para já parece bom.


Sim mas acho que 1-2ºC parece plausível dado que a estação da cidade está 80m de altitude mais acima mas não sei.  

Edit: Vi o que fizeste na primeira frase.  Não penso que seja muito não.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2011 às 20:34)

O RS está muito bem construído e a instalação está agora muito mais exposta às circulações de ar.

Tens todas as condições para teres registos bastante melhores a partir de agora.

Parabéns.


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 16:56)

Boas.

Hoje estive a olhar para dentro do meu RS, e reparei que por dentro fica perfeitamente claro e não às escuras. Mas uma coisa tenho a certeza, essa claridade que se vê lá dentro não passa pelos pratos mas sim pelo espaço entre eles...

Alguma coisa de mal ? Ou posso continuar com ele assim


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2011 às 19:42)

Equaciona a hipótese de teres ultrapassado o limite de espaço considerado padrão entre pratos! Se a luz do dia já não repassa através deles, só vejo para já esta hipótese.


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 20:00)

joseoliveira disse:


> Equaciona a hipótese de teres ultrapassado o limite de espaço considerado padrão entre pratos! Se a luz do dia já não repassa através deles, só vejo para já esta hipótese.



O espaço entre eles é cerca de 1.3cm, penso que não seja por 3mm que fique logo mal, depois há aquela duvida de o ar não passar facilmente.

Obrigado JoseOliveira


----------



## panda (15 Mar 2011 às 23:35)

vou fazer uma rs da para fazer com pratos mais pequenosgostava da vossa opiniao .


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mar 2011 às 20:25)

Saber se utilizar pratos mais pequenos para um RS compromete ou não a eficácia do mesmo? A menos que me esteja a escapar alguma coisa, não vejo qual o problema em fazê-lo desde que sejam minimamente respeitadas as normas básicas para se obterem valores minimamente credíveis.
Este tópico está bastante completo e serve de grande ajuda mesmo para quem está pouco ou nada habituado a este tipo de trabalhos manuais.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2011 às 20:42)

joseoliveira disse:


> Este tópico está bastante completo e serve de grande ajuda mesmo para quem está pouco ou nada habituado a este tipo de trabalhos manuais.



A quem o dizes 
Eu que estava com preguiça de fazer o meu...


----------



## panda (17 Mar 2011 às 01:53)

joseoliveira disse:


> Saber se utilizar pratos mais pequenos para um RS compromete ou não a eficácia do mesmo? A menos que me esteja a escapar alguma coisa, não vejo qual o problema em fazê-lo desde que sejam minimamente respeitadas as normas básicas para se obterem valores minimamente credíveis.
> Este tópico está bastante completo e serve de grande ajuda mesmo para quem está pouco ou nada habituado a este tipo de trabalhos manuais.



obrigado vou deitar maos a obra e logo se ve como fica
sempre tive temperaturas fiáveis pois tinha a estação meteorológica a sombra mas como mudei de residência, vai estar ao sol e la vou que ter de construir uma RS. tenho duvidas se os pratos de plastico nao fazem efeito de estufa 
Ainda bem qe tenho mais sensores para depois comparar os valores


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2011 às 15:06)

panda disse:


> tenho duvidas se os pratos de plastico nao fazem efeito de estufa



Primeiro, todos os RS têm de ser de plástico, preferencialmente de melamina, pois é um plástico resistente e opaco. Não faria sentido um RS ser de metal pois o mesmo iria aquecer em dias de forte radiação.

Em relação ao "efeito de estufa", o teu RS só irá sentir esse efeito se não estiver num local bem arejado ou os pratos estiverem muitos juntos.

Boa sorte


----------



## panda (17 Mar 2011 às 23:26)

obrigado pela vossa ajuda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2011 às 23:55)

Geiras disse:


> Em relação ao "efeito de estufa", o teu RS só irá sentir esse efeito se não estiver num local bem arejado ou os pratos estiverem muitos juntos.



Não há nenhum problema com pratos muito juntos. Mais vale juntos a demasiado separados. O ar consegue sempre circular e quanto menor for a entrada de radiação, tanto melhor para as correctas leituras no interior.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2011 às 17:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não há nenhum problema com pratos muito juntos. Mais vale juntos a demasiado separados. O ar consegue sempre circular e quanto menor for a entrada de radiação, tanto melhor para as correctas leituras no interior.



Digo isto porque já vi um caso em que os pratos estavam a cerca de 1cm de distancia e de noite costumava dar temperatura superior à realidade. Eis que ontem retiraram o prato de cima e a mínima já foi correcta


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2011 às 18:51)

Mas também podia ser a sério, aconteceu-me a mim também e testei por dois dias. Depois desisti, acho que foi precipitado. Agora tenho 1cm e parece que dá temps superiores ao real já com o RS pintado e os pratos opacos. Porquê? Consigo ver o sensor lá dentro.
Irei precisar de os aproximar de novo, talvez. Amanhã testo.


----------



## amando96 (18 Mar 2011 às 19:18)

Acho que mais vale uma coisa bem feita do que uma coisa feita em cima do joelho que nunca funciona a 100%


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2011 às 20:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas também podia ser a sério, aconteceu-me a mim também e testei por dois dias. Depois desisti, acho que foi precipitado. Agora tenho 1cm e parece que dá temps superiores ao real já com o RS pintado e os pratos opacos. Porquê? Consigo ver o sensor lá dentro.
> Irei precisar de os aproximar de novo, talvez. Amanhã testo.



É realmente muito estranho acontecer isso com uma distância de 1cm entre pratos, logicamente se pensaria que alguma coisa não ficou nas devidas condições! 

_Bom, desde há pouco mais de uma semana que a minha estação sofreu um acidente e por isso apenas posso referi-la pelos bons resultados antes do mesmo ter acontecido. O sensor permanece onde sempre esteve e dadas as suas características encontrava-se muito bem protegido por um RS manual cujos passos da sua execução e imagens se encontram neste tópico._

Se conseguimos ver o sensor no interior com essa distância entre pratos, devem ser pratos muito rasos e isso não convém que aconteça! Isso significaria protecção talvez apenas para a chuva... 
Estão aí óptimos dias para fazer testes de protecção como aos níveis de radiação.


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2011 às 00:55)

bom ja ta quase pronta 
pratos eram castanhos e ja os pintei de branco , ate ficaram a brilhar
agora é so esperar  para me darem a estaçao qe esta num tecnico para uns ajustes


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2011 às 01:15)

e só vou por 8 pratos. 2 tapados em baixo, 3 abertos ao meio e 3 tapados em cima deve ser suficiente já vi vários  modelos de  RS e muitos so tem 8


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2011 às 02:21)

panda disse:


> e só vou por 8 pratos. 2 tapados em baixo, 3 abertos ao meio e 3 tapados em cima deve ser suficiente já vi vários  modelos de  RS e muitos so tem 8



À partida não há problema, só um pormenor que a médio prazo vais sentir necessidade de alterar, é que os pratos não sendo brancos na área exposta ao sol, a tinta com que foram cobertos em pouco tempo começa a sair e o resultado não é nada bom! Pratos brancos é o ideal.


----------



## Norther (19 Mar 2011 às 09:40)

Panda á uns no Continente da Domplex muito bons, escoam bem a água e opacos


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

Norther disse:


> Panda á uns no Continente da Domplex muito bons, escoam bem a água e opacos



Precisamente!


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Mar 2011 às 12:11)

Só para informar que ao fim de 3 meses, o motor do RS....está cansado...toca a substituir...mas em busca de soluções melhores
O existente/lutador...






Tendo em conta que um suposto mais resistente durou uma semana, o seu trabalhar ouvia-se a mais de 100 metros....

Sugestões para um motor de 1 a 3 Volts, mais resistente


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2011 às 14:16)

filipe cunha disse:


> Só para informar que ao fim de 3 meses, o motor do RS....está cansado...toca a substituir...mas em busca de soluções melhores
> O existente/lutador...
> 
> 
> ...



Um bom português é desenrascado. 

No meu caso utilizei um simples "fun" de PC.

Como fonte de alimentação utilizei um carregador de telemóvel (5V).


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Mar 2011 às 14:54)

Lousano disse:


> Um bom português é desenrascado.
> 
> No meu caso utilizei um simples "fun" de PC.
> 
> Como fonte de alimentação utilizei um carregador de telemóvel (5V).



Boas
As fans de PC devem ser mais resistentes...
Para o seu funcionamento há que recorrer a mais energia, e eu para o caso não queria ter que aumentar muito o numero de paineis...prefiro uma coisa mais ecologica do que a energia electrica de casa


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2011 às 15:12)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> As fans de PC devem ser mais resistentes...
> Para o seu funcionamento há que recorrer a mais energia, e eu para o caso não queria ter que aumentar muito o numero de paineis...prefiro uma coisa mais ecologica do que a energia electrica de casa



as "fun" dos PC trabalham com a energia que recebem. Se alimentação for apenas de 2V, ela trabalhará da mesma forma, apenas com menos rotação.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Mar 2011 às 15:58)

Lousano disse:


> as "fun" dos PC trabalham com a energia que recebem. Se alimentação for apenas de 2V, ela trabalhará da mesma forma, apenas com menos rotação.




Ai é, não sabia vou experimentar com uma em casa....
Agora tenho os paineis em paralelo....


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2011 às 20:09)

joseoliveira disse:


> À partida não há problema, só um pormenor que a médio prazo vais sentir necessidade de alterar, é que os pratos não sendo brancos na área exposta ao sol, a tinta com que foram cobertos em pouco tempo começa a sair e o resultado não é nada bom! Pratos brancos é o ideal.



se levar primeiro um primário a tinta já não salta 
os pratos ficaram muito bonitos e o material deles parece ser bom.
espero ter bons resultados de temperaturas.eu depois vou comparando com outros sensores que eu tenho. Ate tenho um laser para medir a temperatura


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2011 às 20:13)

Norther disse:


> Panda á uns no Continente da Domplex muito bons, escoam bem a água e opacos



os meus que comprei tambem sao opacos e com a tinta ainda mais
de temperaturas percebo eu


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 20:14)

A tinta dos meus pratos está a saltar em algumas partes 

Mas penso que seja de eu andar constantemente a desmontar parcialmente o RS e de ter pintado muitas vezes, o que fez desagarrar a tinta já existente.


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

Geiras disse:


> A tinta dos meus pratos está a saltar em algumas partes
> 
> Mas penso que seja de eu andar constantemente a desmontar parcialmente o RS e de ter pintado muitas vezes, o que fez desagarrar a tinta já existente.



sim pode ser.mas Antes de pintar aplicaste um primario? mas como ja estao pintados talves aplicares um verniz talvez resolva


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 16:03)

panda disse:


> sim pode ser.mas Antes de pintar aplicaste um primario? mas como ja estao pintados talves aplicares um verniz talvez resolva



Eu quando tiver tempo volto a dar mais uma de mão 

Já agora, qual é a importância de um radiation shield ter de estar ao Sol ?


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 16:13)

Geiras disse:


> Eu quando tiver tempo volto a dar mais uma de mão
> 
> Já agora, qual é a importância de um radiation shield ter de estar ao Sol ?



A facto importante não é de estar ao sol, é de estar num liberto a qualquer quadrante, logo implica sob influência do sol.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 16:16)

Lousano disse:


> A facto importante não é de estar ao sol, é de estar num liberto a qualquer quadrante, logo implica sob influência do sol.



É só por isso?


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 16:23)

Geiras disse:


> É só por isso?



Sim.

É incorrecto colocar num local que tenha sombra, em virtude de nos casos de pouco vento poder deflacionar a temperatura


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 16:30)

Lousano disse:


> Sim.
> 
> É incorrecto colocar num local que tenha sombra, em virtude de nos casos de pouco vento poder deflacionar a temperatura



Mas penso que outra razão é o facto de ao sol as particulas do ar serem mais quentes que há sombra, um muito obrigado ao *joseoliveira* e ao *João Soares* por me terem ajudado 

Obrigado Lousano também


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Mar 2011 às 19:53)

filipe cunha disse:


> Ai é, não sabia vou experimentar com uma em casa....
> Agora tenho os paineis em paralelo....




Por voltar aos ventiladores de RSs, pois bem conclui que com os três paineis vellman em serie, movimenta bem uma fan de PC, testei com uma de 12cms, mas o objectivo é uma de 8cms...o atrito é menor com a fan, pois indutor e induzido trabalham de forma diferente dos vulgares motores...amanha novo motor e talvez mexidas de fundo no fundo do RS


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 20:37)

Tenho uma dúvida. Acho que estou a pensar meter um ventilador no RS mas como meto a ventoinha: A puxar ou a enviar ar lá para dentro?


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mar 2011 às 20:41)

Geiras disse:


> Já agora, qual é a importância de um radiation shield ter de estar ao Sol ?



Reformulando a pergunta, qual a importância de um radiation shield ter de estar à sombra? 
É daquelas questões que parecem não ter uma resposta imediata, mas será que por exemplo podemos questionar essa particularidade nas estações oficiais? 
Estamos a medir valores de uma zona e não de um terraço ou uma rua, logo a área abrangente é superior e envolveria naturalmente espaços expostos ao sol.
E que dizer de certos dias no Outono e na Primavera em que existe grande diferença de temperaturas entre espaços muito próximos, à sombra e ao sol? Quais os valores correctos?
Simplesmente se exige que os protectores dos sensores estejam bem expostos aos elementos.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

joseoliveira disse:


> Reformulando a pergunta, qual a importância de um radiation shield ter de estar à sombra?
> É daquelas questões que parecem não ter uma resposta imediata, mas será que por exemplo podemos questionar essa particularidade nas estações oficiais?
> Estamos a medir valores de uma zona e não de um terraço ou uma rua, logo a área abrangente é superior e envolveria naturalmente espaços expostos ao sol.
> E que dizer de certos dias no Outono e na Primavera em que existe grande diferença de temperaturas entre espaços muito próximos, à sombra e ao sol? Quais os valores correctos?
> Simplesmente se exige que os protectores dos sensores estejam bem expostos aos elementos.



Obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 21:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida. Acho que estou a pensar meter um ventilador no RS mas como meto a ventoinha: A puxar ou a enviar ar lá para dentro?



A aspirar ar.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 21:12)

Mas empurra o ar para dentro ou puxa de dentro...?


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 21:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas empurra o ar para dentro ou puxa de dentro...?



O que interessa é que o ar que circulará pelo sensor não tenha passado ainda pela "fun".


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 21:17)

Ok, obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Mar 2011 às 21:50)

E fazer um é facil e barato claro a funcionar com luz solar e diurno, para noturno ficará mais caro


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

Novo ventilador:





Aspecto final


----------



## actioman (28 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

Muito bom Filipe!

Como alimentas a ventoinha?


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Mar 2011 às 13:44)

actioman disse:


> Muito bom Filipe!
> 
> Como alimentas a ventoinha?



Tudo ecologico, energia solar...claro que só diurno.
Para futuro um projecto mais arrojado


----------



## panda (29 Mar 2011 às 19:24)




----------



## panda (29 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

tanto nos falamos da quantidade se pratos a ser utilizados para fazer uma RS,
ora vejam este video.deve depender é mais do material utilizado, nao na quantidade de pratos e a distancia entre eles também pode variar depende do formato dos pratos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2011 às 19:50)

panda disse:


> tanto nos falamos da quantidade se pratos a ser utilizados para fazer uma RS,
> ora vejam este video.deve depender é mais do material utilizado, nao na quantidade de pratos e a distancia entre eles também pode variar depende do formato dos pratos.



Claro que a qualidade do material que compõe os pratos é o elemento mais importante e decisivo na protecção do sensor da radiação e do sobreaquecimento do próprio abrigo.

Deixo uma nota em relação aos pluviómetros, devem ser revistos, na minha opinião, pelo menos de 5 em 5 meses, para verificar se o interior deles está totalmente livre de sujidade ou partículas depositadas através da chuva, dejectos, penas de pássaros, poeira, entre outros.

Os abrigos podem estar muito mais tempo sem ser revistos, pois não têm tendência para acumular muitas partículas, devido à sua forma, sendo a maioria da sujidade libertada através da chuva, no entanto é recomendável verificá-los 1 vez por ano, tendo acesso ao seu interior.

É, geralmente, o que faço.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

Os RSs ventilados levam muito pó, eu que o diga


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2011 às 20:28)

filipe cunha disse:


> Os RSs ventilados levam muito pó, eu que o diga



Claro, estão constantemente a aspirar o ar para o seu interior e acumulam muito mais sujidade do que um abrigo normal.


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Em relação à qualidade do material dos pratos, estes foram os que eu escolhi.

A opacidade deles já é elevada por naturalidade e ainda lhe dei umas quantas camadas de tinta branca.

Comprei-os no supermercado _Modelo_






Info do prato

Que acham ?


----------



## panda (30 Mar 2011 às 01:42)

Geiras disse:


> Em relação à qualidade do material dos pratos, estes foram os que eu escolhi.
> 
> A opacidade deles já é elevada por naturalidade e ainda lhe dei umas quantas camadas de tinta branca.
> 
> ...



Como vês no video para bem os pratos devem ter mais espessura para proteger mais la dentro do calor,o que facilita também mais a circulação do ar.o problema é depois trabalhar esses pratos mais espessos para quem nao tem ferramentas.mas nada como tentares com esses pratos já que estão prontos e venha la o calor para testar


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mar 2011 às 02:33)

Geiras disse:


> Em relação à qualidade do material dos pratos, estes foram os que eu escolhi.
> 
> A opacidade deles já é elevada por naturalidade e ainda lhe dei umas quantas camadas de tinta branca.
> 
> ...



Foi o melhor que encontraste por lá? De refeição não havia? 
Estou quase certo de que te vais arrepender! 
Estes são pratos de vasos, se ao fim de algum tempo (não muito), ainda que estejam por baixo dos vasos ficam ressequidos, imagina se estiverem diretamente expostos ao sol mesmo que pintados, sim porque a tinta apenas vai prolongar um pouco mais a sua durabilidade mas não impede que aqueçam e ao aquecerem aos poucos começam a fragmentar-se por dentro...


----------



## ijv (30 Mar 2011 às 13:06)

Bem hoje andei a manha toda a procura de pratos para construir a minha RS, só encontrando os pratos de vasos iguais ao do colega acima. Acabei não comprando vou dar mais umas voltas a ver se encontro algo melhor.
JA agora o diâmetro dos pratos qual o ideal? Encontrei de 22cm e de 26cm


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

joseoliveira disse:


> Foi o melhor que encontraste por lá? De refeição não havia?
> Estou quase certo de que te vais arrepender!
> Estes são pratos de vasos, se ao fim de algum tempo (não muito), ainda que estejam por baixo dos vasos ficam ressequidos, imagina se estiverem diretamente expostos ao sol mesmo que pintados, sim porque a tinta apenas vai prolongar um pouco mais a sua durabilidade mas não impede que aqueçam e ao aquecerem aos poucos começam a fragmentar-se por dentro...



Encontrei também uns mais finos no AKI, apontei-o para a luz e notou-se bastante a transparência deles...preferi comprar estes que mostrei.
Eu sei porque dizes que a qualidade é fraca, até porque eles são maleáveis, ou seja consigo dobra-los com alguma facilidade (mas não muita).
Foi os únicos de jeito e com maior opacidade que encontrei... cheguei a procurar os de refeição sim, mas partiam-se


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mar 2011 às 01:04)

ijv disse:


> Bem hoje andei a manha toda a procura de pratos para construir a minha RS, só encontrando os pratos de vasos iguais ao do colega acima. Acabei não comprando vou dar mais umas voltas a ver se encontro algo melhor.
> JA agora o diâmetro dos pratos qual o ideal? Encontrei de 22cm e de 26cm



Não existe propriamente (que eu saiba) um diâmetro padrão, aliás esse é um pormenor que me parece ser irrelevante, o importante é que os pratos impeçam a passagem de luz para o interior onde se encontra o sensor e tendo isso em conta há 2 factores que determinam a eficácia da protecção que entretanto se interligam, que  é a distância entre pratos conjugada com a curvatura dos mesmos.



Geiras disse:


> Encontrei também uns mais finos no AKI, apontei-o para a luz e notou-se bastante a transparência deles...preferi comprar estes que mostrei.
> Eu sei porque dizes que a qualidade é fraca, até porque eles são maleáveis, ou seja consigo dobra-los com alguma facilidade (mas não muita).
> Foi os únicos de jeito e com maior opacidade que encontrei... cheguei a procurar os de refeição sim, mas partiam-se



Nota que o facto de apresentarem maior maleabilidade não determina a qualidade para o que se pretende, achar aqui um meio termo seria o ideal, muito duros poderiam ser mais quebradiços e mais difícil trabalhá-los, do contrário se mais maleáveis poderão apresentar maior fragilidade em condições extremas e por esse facto ainda poderão por exemplo no Verão ficarem ondulados! Os pratos de refeição normalmente colocam-se em boa posição visto que estão preparados para comida quente, o que é um bom teste. Obviamente os que comprei não eram assim tão opacos mas tal como indiquei, tratei de solucionar esse problema.
Até ontem o meu RS ainda estava colocado no exterior mas como o sensor desde há algum tempo estava a funcionar sem a estação, decidi retirar o RS e reparei que para além de alguma sujidade a tirar, a nível de pratos está impecável e já lá vai 1 ano e meio.

Se não encontraram pratos como os que utilizei, em princípio esse problema muito em breve poderá resolver-se visto que é nesta época que os utensílios para pique-nique começam a aparecer em força nas lojas, penso que vale a pena esperar!


----------



## panda (31 Mar 2011 às 02:21)

Geiras disse:


> Encontrei também uns mais finos no AKI, apontei-o para a luz e notou-se bastante a transparência deles...preferi comprar estes que mostrei.
> Eu sei porque dizes que a qualidade é fraca, até porque eles são maleáveis, ou seja consigo dobra-los com alguma facilidade (mas não muita).
> Foi os únicos de jeito e com maior opacidade que encontrei... cheguei a procurar os de refeição sim, mas partiam-se



já to a ver que vais fazer uma estufa, não uma RS


----------



## ijv (31 Mar 2011 às 09:18)

Bem eu comprei uns que havia no AKI, *Parecido a estes* Estes parecem me melhor que os que vi no continente. Não parecem muito opacos vou aplicar umas camadas de tinta para ficar mais opaco.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

Eu brevemente vou fazer outro tipo de RS, mais um RT (Radiation Tubes) ainda em projecto, mas talvez melhor que os de pratos é o que dar ter uns tempos livres


----------



## CarlosH (31 Mar 2011 às 14:10)

filipe cunha disse:


> Eu brevemente vou fazer outro tipo de RS, mais um RT (Radiation Tubes) ainda em projecto, mas talvez melhor que os de pratos é o que dar ter uns tempos livres



JÁ TENHO O PROJECTO PRONTO. logo ja lhe mando
um abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 17:13)

CarlosH disse:


> JÁ TENHO O PROJECTO PRONTO. logo ja lhe mando
> um abraço



Mais um projecto à distancia, estes donos das PCEs tem muita capacidade inventiva, em antes regista-se a patente


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 18:39)

panda disse:


> já to a ver que vais fazer uma estufa, não uma RS



Eu já tenho este RS feito desde 17 de Janeiro deste ano, só agora me lembrei de ir procurar o prato na net para mostrar aqui xD

*joseoliveira*, como já te tinha dito antes, vou ver primeiro como estes se comportam com elevadas temperaturas 

Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

Meti um ventilador no meu RS mas o facto de estar sem o prato de baixo parece fazer pior  Máximas de 26.6ºC hoje...


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 20:01)

Um ventilador no R.S. deve ficar sempre no 2º prato a contar do topo.

O 1º e último devem ser sempre fechados.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 20:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Um ventilador no R.S. deve ficar sempre no 2º prato a contar do topo.
> 
> O 1º e último devem ser sempre fechados.



Mas assim não entra a radiação?


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 20:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas assim não entra a radiação?



Como, se o prato superior e inferior são tapados?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 20:20)

HotSpot disse:


> Como, se o prato superior e inferior são tapados?


Por exemplo quando o sol se põe ou assim mas não sei, é questão de tentar mas agora ando de olho numa LaCrosse WS 1600, penso que não irei ter problemas de transmissão já que a minha temperatura interior nunca irá ser menos de 15ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 20:38)

Fica o esquema do FARS da Davis. Pode dar algumas ideias na construção de um R.S. com ventilação.
















Como se pode ver pelo esquema, o sensor está dentro de um tubo só aberto em baixo (entrada do ar) e em cima (saída do ar).

Como a câmara do sensor é muito fechada, é uma instalação que requer ventilação 24 Horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 20:45)

Obrigado! Já agora o ventilador deita ar lá para dentro ou suga o ar lá de dentro? É que ao montar o RS, o meu pai decidiu metê-lo a deitar ar cá para fora....


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 21:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Obrigado! Já agora o ventilador deita ar lá para dentro ou suga o ar lá de dentro? É que ao montar o RS, o meu pai decidiu metê-lo a deitar ar cá para fora....



Suga o ar. Dá para ver no 2º desenho (setas).


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 21:08)

HotSpot disse:


> Suga o ar. Dá para ver no 2º desenho (setas).



Ah então está bem. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## panda (31 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

Geiras disse:


> Eu já tenho este RS feito desde 17 de Janeiro deste ano, só agora me lembrei de ir procurar o prato na net para mostrar aqui xD
> 
> *joseoliveira*, como já te tinha dito antes, vou ver primeiro como estes se comportam com elevadas temperaturas
> 
> Obrigado



pode ser que funcione com o calor,  mas duvido vai ser praticamente como meteres o sensor numa caixa de papelao


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 22:28)

panda disse:


> pode ser que funcione com o calor,  mas duvido vai ser praticamente como meteres o sensor numa caixa de papelao



Porque dizes isso ?


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 22:50)

Será que os RSs já têem ciência propria e exacta façam experiencias com os pratos,qual o melhor espaçamento?? será 0.7, 1.5??
Ventilador sou a favor mas onde, forçar vento de fora para dentro? ou de dentro para fora, qual o melhor?
E que tipo de motor?
Como estamos numa de ecologia, claro a painel solar....já não discuto a marca destes....
Ah e o Sol para os paineis, sempre ouvi dizer que o Sol do Sul é o melhor
Façam as coisas pelas proprias mãos, aprende-se algo e vão melhorando...eu já tenho 7 meses de "investigação" (não na parte electronica, pois já os há por aqui e muito bons) e brevemente vou experimentar outro tipo de RS e eu até sou um tipo muito ocupado.... e às vezes às 23horas ainda ando no telhado


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

filipe cunha disse:


> Ventilador sou a favor mas onde, forçar vento de fora para dentro? ou de dentro para fora, qual o melhor?


Já tinha perguntado isso mais acima para o meu.


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

filipe cunha disse:


> e às vezes às 23horas ainda ando no telhado



Sem mentira nenhuma, eu chego a ir ao telhado às 2h da manhã 

E também já cheguei a estar no terraço, por volta da meia noite sob chuva moderada a forte (mas com o guarda chuva) com o pluviometro desmontado e com as chaves na mão a calibra-lo


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já tinha perguntado isso mais acima para o meu.



Isto é mais ou menos assim, imagine-se um carro (RS) num sol de verão (sem ar condicionado, claro), sem qualquer vento, vidros abertos, claro, tambem irá aquecer mais que a realidade....dava jeito uma ventoinha para ventilar o interior, ventilar o interior só? talvez não seja boa ideia, forçar o ar para o interior? forçar o ar do interior para fora? nestes dois casos haverá diferença?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 23:07)

filipe cunha disse:


> Isto é mais ou menos assim, imagine-se um carro (RS) num sol de verão (sem ar condicionado, claro), sem qualquer vento, vidros abertos, claro, tambem irá aquecer mais que a realidade....dava jeito uma ventoinha para ventilar o interior, ventilar o interior só? talvez não seja boa ideia, forçar o ar para o interior? forçar o ar do interior para fora? nestes dois casos haverá diferença?


Forçar o ar para o interior iria secar o sensor e o ambiente lá dentro, forçar para fora iria aumentar a circulação de ar, uma coisa assim.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

Geiras disse:


> Sem mentira nenhuma, eu chego a ir ao telhado às 2h da manhã
> 
> E também já cheguei a estar no terraço, por volta da meia noite sob chuva moderada a forte (mas com o guarda chuva) com o pluviometro desmontado e com as chaves na mão a calibra-lo



Marotos, mas sois rapazes novos, a mim já me doem as dobradiças


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 23:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Forçar o ar para o interior iria secar o sensor e o ambiente lá dentro, forçar para fora iria aumentar a circulação de ar, uma coisa assim.



Sim mas ao forçar para fora, tambem "força" a entrada de ar para dentro já que o RS não iria ficar sem ar...penso eu de que


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

filipe cunha disse:


> Marotos, mas sois rapazes novos, a mim já me doem as dobradiças




Já agora, para o pessoal que fique naquela " então mas se ele estava a manusear o pluviometro e estava a chover no momento, como é que sabe quanto choveu ?" 

RE:. Tinha o pluviometro artesanal


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

Eu já não faço nada dessas maluqueiras 

Concentrem-se no título do tópico. Estas divagações não contribuem em nada para o que deve ser discutido aqui.

Um RS é simples e é complicado.

Simples, porque tem que deixar circular o ar e proteger totalmente da radiação solar. 

Complicado é o como atingir esse objectivo.

Por experiência própria, existem vários cenários que já foram aqui discutidos e podem ser retiradas as seguintes conclusões:

1 - Os pratos devem ser obrigatoriamente brancos (de origem ou pintados).
2 - Os pratos não podem deixar passar nenhuma luz, devem ser completamente opacos, nem que para isso se tenha que aplicar tinta.
3 - Devem ficar próximos uns dos outros (< 1 cm). A teoria de que não deixa circular bem o ar é um "mito urbano".
4 - O espaço onde fica o sensor deve ser suficiente para o ar circular. O sensor deve ficar o mais centrado possível nesse espaço (nem fixo no prato superior, nem no inferior).

Tão ou mais importante que isto tudo é onde fica instalado. Num local arejado o mais longe possível de fontes de calor (chaminés, paredes, etc...)

Posto isto, puxem pela imaginação.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu já não faço nada dessas maluqueiras
> 
> Concentrem-se no título do tópico. Estas divagações não contribuem em nada para o que deve ser discutido aqui.
> 
> ...



Sem duvida, está aqui o resumo do tópico


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

HotSpot disse:


> 3 - Devem ficar próximos uns dos outros (< 1 cm). A teoria de que não deixa circular bem o ar é um "mito urbano".



Eu ha uns dias, por volta das 22h tinha 13.1ºC e 68%HR.
Fui ao telhado tirar o prato de baixo para entrar um pouco de mais ar, assim que vim cá a baixo tinha 11.6ºC e 76%HR :S


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

No caso do RS aspirados, a ventoinha deve estar sempre o topo e a extrair o ar de dentro do RS

Quando vêm extractores num edifício, porque estão eles no tecto e não no chão?  Pois...o principio é o mesmo, extrair o ar mais quente que se acumula no topo da câmara dos sensores.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 23:23)

HotSpot disse:


> No caso do RS aspirados, a ventoinha deve estar sempre o topo e a extrair o ar de dentro do RS
> 
> *Quando vêm extractores num edifício, porque estão eles no tecto e não no chão?  Pois...o principio é o mesmo, extrair o ar mais quente que se acumula no topo da câmara dos sensores*.



Sim, mas esses acho que a maior vantagem é aproveitar o vento para extrair....
Já aqueles extractores que temos na nossas cozinhas, já forçam do interior para fora....
Mas ambos com intenção de extrair


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 23:26)

Geiras disse:


> Eu ha uns dias, por volta das 22h tinha 13.1ºC e 68%HR.
> Fui ao telhado tirar o prato de baixo para entrar um pouco de mais ar, assim que vim cá a baixo tinha 11.6ºC e 76%HR :S



Isso faz-me lembrar os primeiros RS que o pessoal fez.

Os sensores das Oregon968 tinha um protecção tipo "capacete" que deveria ser retirada quando o sensor era colocado dentro do RS.

Por exemplo as Davis têm o sensor muito exposto porque vêm de origem dentro de um RS. A própria localização do sensor em si, dentro da caixa que o protege, não beneficia em nada a fiabilidade dos sensores dentro dos RS.

Mais um teste a fazer...


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2011 às 23:28)

Só mais uma achega.
Nada de ventiladores com muita velocidade/força, pois o ar forçado é mais frio e daí mentir a verdadeira temperatura


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 23:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Isso faz-me lembrar os primeiros RS que o pessoal fez.
> 
> Os sensores das Oregon968 tinha um protecção tipo "capacete" que deveria ser retirada quando o sensor era colocado dentro do RS.
> 
> ...



Mas agora que me lembro, antes de ontem fiz o mesmo e a temperatura continuou a descer normalmente... humm... tenho de ver isto!

Já agora, falando na opacidade dos pratos, há aqueles que ao apontarmos para o sol *se nota facilmente* a passagem de radiação. Nos meus, isso não acontece de maneira alguma. Mas, se encostar uma lanterna aos pratos, nalguns deles nota-se do outro lado um bocadinho de luz 

Mas até agora, até estou satisfeito com os resultados 



ijv disse:


> Bem eu comprei uns que havia no AKI, *Parecido a estes* Estes parecem me melhor que os que vi no continente. Não parecem muito opacos vou aplicar umas camadas de tinta para ficar mais opaco.



Foi esses que eu vi também, e só não os comprei porque ao apontar para a luz notei logo a mesma a atravessar por eles


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

Geiras disse:


> Já agora, falando na opacidade dos pratos, há aqueles que ao apontarmos para o sol *se nota facilmente* a passagem de radiação. Nos meus, isso não acontece de maneira alguma. Mas, se encostar uma lanterna aos pratos, nalguns deles nota-se do outro lado um bocadinho de luz


Sim a mim também, tenho a dúvida se isto vai influenciar muito?


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 23:35)

filipe cunha disse:


> Só mais uma achega.
> Nada de ventiladores com muita velocidade/força, pois o ar forçado é mais frio e daí mentir a verdadeira temperatura



Se o ventilador extrair o ar no topo, nem é mais frio nem mais quente. o ar que passa no ventilador, já passou pelo sensor...

Depois, embora o ar passe com uma maior velocidade na ventoinha, tem uma enorme área de entrada, o espaço entre todos os pratos.

Convêm ter a força suficiente...


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim a mim também, tenho a dúvida se isto vai influenciar muito?



Claro. Não deve passar luz nenhuma. Por isso têm que ser opacos.

Uma definição para OPACO:

A opacidade é uma propriedade óptica da matéria, que apresenta diversos graus e características. Popularmente, um material é considerado "opaco" quando não permite a passagem da luz em proporções apreciáveis. Mais genericamente, e por uma abordagem mais formal em física, é a medida da impenetrabilidade a radiação eletromagnética ou outros tipos de radiação, incluindo a mais perceptível pelos humanos, a luz visível.


----------



## panda (1 Abr 2011 às 01:23)

deixo aqui um conselho para quem pinta os pratos de vaso, devem ser primeiro lixados para tirar o brilho que é para a tinta agarrar  e se possível aplicar um primário para plásticos.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Abr 2011 às 01:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Um RS é simples e é complicado.
> 
> Simples, porque tem que deixar circular o ar e proteger totalmente da radiação solar.
> 
> ...



Assino por baixo!
Está aqui realmente a base de todo o processo, oscilar um pouquinho para além destes pormenores, à partida não será sinónimo de fracasso, mas ao longo do tópico conclui-se que cada caso é um caso, não que os métodos para se conseguirem valores aceitáveis sejam suficientemente flexíveis ao ponto de nos permitir ir muito longe na imaginação, quanto mais não seja tratar-se também de um estímulo à criatividade, mas a base ou o padrão mínimo em termos de regras é isso mesmo.
Sem querer de forma alguma excluir o que ultimamente tem sido abordado neste tópico, porque prefiro encarar como complementos importantes ao que já foi referido por exemplo desde há vários meses, o facto é que se tem insistido em dúvidas que ao longo do tempo se foram esclarecendo. Acredito que seja pouco prático percorrer este tópico ao longo de meses à procura de esclarecimento de dúvidas no presente, mas muitas dessas dúvidas daí para cá até foram de novo abordadas e até incrementadas o que é óptimo e nem haveria necessidade de andar muito para trás no tempo, mas não raro ainda se insiste em tocar em pormenores muito básicos e já bastante consumidos. Mas obviamente permanece o desejo de que saiam do forno óptimos RSs.


----------



## fablept (2 Jun 2011 às 19:06)

Boas..

Tenho uma Auriol instalada num local temporário, a estação apanha com o sol directamente a partir das 14/15h e logo aí a temperatura dispara.

Hoje forrei a frente da caixa do anemómetro com fita cola de aluminio (apenas a frente, onde o sol bate directamente na estação).

Sem /  Com fita cola de aluminio 
27.1º -3 minutos- 25.1º
25.4º -3minutos- 23.6º

Com / Sem
26.3º - 3 minutos - 27.8º

A fita cola de aluminio está a fazer algum efeito positivo? Ou é melhor usar a estação sem a fita cola de aluminio?


----------



## jpproenca (2 Jun 2011 às 21:35)

fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Tenho uma Auriol instalada num local temporário, a estação apanha com o sol directamente a partir das 14/15h e logo aí a temperatura dispara.
> 
> ...



Na minha modesta opinião penso que a fita de alumínio melhora muito o processo.

O sensor exterior de temperatura da Auriol está dentro de uma caixa plástica e não está em contacto com ela mas o Sol, ao incidir sobre a caixa (tal como ao incidir sobre qualquer abrigo), aquece-a. Ora, no caso da caixa da Auriol (ao contrário dos abrigos) não há grandes hipóteses de ventilação interna pelo que o ar no interior da caixa acaba por aquecer influenciando a medição pelo sensor.

Assim, qualquer solução que evite a radiação sobre a caixa é benéfica, e a fita de alumínio é uma solução porque reflete a radiação directa e difusa.

Do mesmo modo, durante a noite, a fita de alumínio entre a caixa e o eventual céu límpido dificulta também a radiação da caixa em direcção ao preto do céu - ou seja, durante a noite também deve haver ligeira melhoria.

... Um senão: os vizinhos podem não gostar do efeito de espelho da fita de alumínio durante o dia !

Esta é a minha opinião mas penso que haverá Membros mais bem posicionados para dar melhor opinião sobre este assunto.


----------



## actioman (2 Jun 2011 às 23:24)

fablept, pelo que comentas apenas vejo um erro, que poderá ser grande. Dizes que só apanha Sol pelas 14/15h! Ora um sensor deve estar exposto ao Sol desde que o mesmo nasce até ao seu ocaso. Por isso claro que terás uma boa subida de temperatura, nem que tenhas um RS profissional irias conseguir eliminar esse salto na temperatura.
O problema é que a temperatura que tens antes (quando o sensor está à sombra) não é a real. Será uma temperatura inferior à real, pois tens o sensor à sombra.
O ideal era procurares um outro local para colocar o sensor e que esse local esteja totalmente exposto à radiação solar, mas claro bem ventilado e longe de possíveis fonte de calor: chaminés, paredes, telhados, etc.

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jun 2011 às 00:37)

Sim, basta observar as condições de qualquer estação oficial, expostas a todos os quadrantes e claro ao sol durante todo o dia!
No Verão nem refletiria muito essa diferença, isto comparado com o que se passa durante o resto do ano em os espaços à sombra muitas vezes apontam para valores que podem ser demasiado inferiores face aos espaços expostos ao sol, situação que se verifica sobretudo nos dias mais secos.


----------



## fablept (3 Jun 2011 às 16:54)

Obrigado pelas opiniões 

Sei que a estação ao estar abrigada do sol durante a manhã não é a forma correcta, mas como disse antes a estação está num local temporário, pois o condomínio não permite a estação no telhado..mas em Setembro vou mudar de apartamento.

Mas para haver uma descida de quase 2º em três minutos é devido o aluminio conseguir reflectir a radiação solar?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2011 às 10:57)

Tenho uma duvida, pode-se construir um RS com tampas de baldes de tinta ( brancas claro)?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2011 às 10:37)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tenho uma duvida, pode-se construir um RS com tampas de baldes de tinta ( brancas claro)?



Depende do material. Evita tudo o que seja metálico.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 22:35)

Pois é infelizmente o emissor exterior deixou de transmitir, claro que com este temporal não há nada que resista
Amanha se o tempo permitir e se tiver tempo vai ser retirar a estação e ver o que se passou, mas sem duvida que será muita agua no emissor, o que compromete a saude deste
Mas estou aqui a relatar, porque acho que o RS de pratos para este tipo de temporal não será o mais indicado, coisa que já era para ter mudado este Verão mas foi-se adiando
Irei para nova versão de "RS", ainda em estudo mas já há muito idealizado


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 22:42)

Eu tenho o meu RS de pratos numa Auriol e está excelente 

Boa sorte


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 22:43)

Estranho. O meu é de pratos de melamina, e bem pintados para serem opacos e já passou um ou 2 temporais quando tinha a Oregon, e presentemente com a PCE está-se a aguentar, penso.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 22:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estranho. O meu é de pratos de melamina, e bem pintados para serem opacos e já passou um ou 2 temporais quando tinha a Oregon, e presentemente com a PCE está-se a aguentar, penso.



A minha zona é muito complicada, por cá passaram ventos de 73,4Km/h, está colocada a uns 10 metros do chão e a uns 2 metros do telhado.
O meu RS tem pratos exteriores, ainda com o RS original no interior, construção dentro do habitual, mas com muita chuva e vento concerteza que não será facil entrar agua no emissor


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 23:14)

Ui
só para comunicar que mais um reset à consola e o mesmo, começou a transmitir, com DCF e tudo.... tudo como dantes
Mas com o susto que apanhei, vai mesmo para obras


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 00:32)

filipe cunha disse:


> O meu RS tem pratos exteriores, ainda com o RS original no interior, construção dentro do habitual, mas com muita chuva e vento concerteza que não será facil entrar agua no emissor



O meu também  é assim, tem o original no interior. Agora noto é que me está a falhar a actualizar mais os dados durante a chuva e o vento. Por aqui também passou vento relativamente forte de 63 km/h.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Out 2011 às 17:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> O meu também  é assim, tem o original no interior. Agora noto é que me está a falhar a actualizar mais os dados durante a chuva e o vento. Por aqui também passou vento relativamente forte de 63 km/h.



São esses os sintomas, em principio de água na placa do emissor...
Depois de o tirar meti novamente as pilhas e o led piscava constantemente, uma boa secagem exterior e já está a trabalhar, mas agora só vai com "RS" novo e com as pilhas de litio, preparada para o inverno


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2011 às 21:15)

Aqui vão as fotos do meu novo RS...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2011 às 21:22)

Nada mau, nada mau  Agora é ires estudando so resultados, a ver se não há excessos nem nada. E isso no pluviómetro... penso que seja por causa das srªs donas aranhas que gostam de pluviómetros, certo?


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2011 às 21:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nada mau, nada mau  Agora é ires estudando so resultados, a ver se não há excessos nem nada. E isso no pluviómetro... penso que seja por causa das srªs donas aranhas que gostam de pluviómetros, certo?



A ver por estes dias de experiencias, os picos que geralmente acontecem na humidade e temperatura dadas pelos RSs de pratos, com este são mais uniformes, nesse ponto está muito bom...no fundo este é um mix entre o rs de pratos e o abrigo stevenson
Sim, a rede no pluviometro é devido às aranhas, aliás a parte inferior do RS tambem já tem a mesma rede


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2011 às 21:40)

E ele regista a precipitação normalmente com tanta rede?


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2011 às 21:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> E ele regista a precipitação normalmente com tanta rede?



Na parte da entrada da chuva só tem uma rede a agua que ali cair só sai por baixo


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2011 às 21:50)

Ah pronto. Parece que tenho que fazer uma modificaçãozita ao meu pluvi.  Mas agora não, que ele parece que não regista precipitação quase nenhuma quando chove muito. 

E esse RS talvez um dia também teste um


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2011 às 22:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah pronto. Parece que tenho que fazer uma modificaçãozita ao meu pluvi.  Mas agora não, que ele parece que não regista precipitação quase nenhuma quando chove muito.
> 
> E esse RS talvez um dia também teste um




Quanto ao RS, como já disse, os graficos ficam mais uniformes... basta ver os dos WU na minha assinatura, agora e escolher um dia anterior


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2011 às 23:03)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
A minha estação


----------



## Peixe03 (21 Dez 2011 às 21:58)

panda disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> A minha estação




Boas,

Separas-te os sensores??? Quais???
O que tens debaixo do abrigo???


----------



## Glaciar (22 Dez 2011 às 18:07)

Boas!
Finalmente recebi a minha WH3080!
Vou iniciar a construção do RS, mas fiquei com (+) uma duvida.
Como alimentar a ventilação? Painel solar? Se sim, alguém pode indicar o quê e onde comprar? Se não for pedir muito... um esquema dava jeito!

Obrigado desde já, e um abraço a todos.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Dez 2011 às 23:05)

Glaciar disse:


> Boas!
> Finalmente recebi a minha WH3080!
> Vou iniciar a construção do RS, mas fiquei com (+) uma duvida.
> Como alimentar a ventilação? Painel solar? Se sim, alguém pode indicar o quê e onde comprar? Se não for pedir muito... um esquema dava jeito!
> ...



Boa sorte com a EM

Quanto à ventilação eu na minha tenho solar e para já só diurna, para janeiro irá ser diurna e nocturna...ainda em projecto.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 12:40)

Boas, gostaria de saber se há hipoteses de fazer um RS sobre o painel dos sensores, pelo menos até a garantia acabar, já houve aqui uma opinião de se colocar fita de aluminio. Obrigado


----------



## Glaciar (23 Dez 2011 às 17:04)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, gostaria de saber se há hipoteses de fazer um RS sobre o painel dos sensores, pelo menos até a garantia acabar, já houve aqui uma opinião de se colocar fita de aluminio. Obrigado



Viva!

Gostava de ajudar, mas também sou "maçarico".
Consulte as páginas anteriores, que tem muita e preciosa informação.

Abraço


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia, improvisei assim:







O catavento está virado para E
Não quero estar a alterar nada na caixa original (RS) por causa da garantia, de se notar que deixaei espaço para circular ar no RS e ao mesmo tempo fazer sombra. O material é fita de aluminio grosso, cerca de 1 mm


----------



## Puma (30 Dez 2011 às 14:54)

Olá Manmarlopes !

Se permites a minha opinião, e como já possuidor de uma Auriol, estou em crer que a fita de alumínio grosso colocado, nem aquece nem arrefece, e muito menos chamar à dita fita RS.

Todos sabem da minha opinião quanto á Auriol, que considero bastante boa tendo em consideração o seu preço, mas tem efectivamente esse “ defeito “ de não ser possível, a colocação de um RS, a não ser desmontar os sensores de forma a serem colocados longe do anemómetro. 

Compreendo, igualmente, que não queiras mexer na estação devido à garantia, mas uma coisa é certa, que apesar de não ter acontecido comigo durante um ano que esteve comigo, mas por aquilo que me apercebo não só no Nosso fórum, mas como em outros fórum, os sensores de temperatura, mas acima de tudo o de humidade, começam a perder fiabilidade precisamente por não estarem protegidos. Se por um lado não queres mexer nos sensores por causa da garantia, por outro é possível que mais cedo ou mais tarde a tenhas que accionar devido á perda de fiabilidade. 

Fica bem.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 15:43)

Puma disse:


> ...
> 
> Compreendo, igualmente, que não queiras mexer na estação devido à garantia, mas uma coisa é certa, que apesar de não ter acontecido comigo durante um ano que esteve comigo, mas por aquilo que me apercebo não só no Nosso fórum, mas como em outros fórum, os sensores de temperatura, mas acima de tudo o de humidade, começam a perder fiabilidade precisamente por não estarem protegidos. Se por um lado não queres mexer nos sensores por causa da garantia, por outro é possível que mais cedo ou mais tarde a tenhas que accionar devido á perda de fiabilidade.
> 
> Fica bem.



Obrigado pela opinião 

Seguramente é só por causa da garantia que não mexo na dita caixa, se por algum acaso as coisas se alterarem a nivel de fiabilidade, tenho de recorrer à garantia, e depois sim "fazer um RS"


----------



## mt007 (31 Dez 2011 às 00:08)

Boas amigos,
sou novo aqui, apesar de conhecer o meteopt há alguns anos a esta parte e venho aqui colocar um duvida.
A Watson W-8681 necessita do radiation shield?
Ou já trás e não é necessário construir um?
Obrigado.
Abraço e Bom Ano.
Miguel Teixeira


----------



## Lousano (31 Dez 2011 às 03:03)

mt007 disse:


> Boas amigos,
> sou novo aqui, apesar de conhecer o meteopt há alguns anos a esta parte e venho aqui colocar um duvida.
> A Watson W-8681 necessita do radiation shield?
> Ou já trás e não é necessário construir um?
> ...



De todas as estações mais acessíveis ao amadores como nós, apenas a que já incorpora um radiation shield com considerável qualidade é a Davis.

Será também de considerar a opção "fan aspirated", a meu ver a mais fiável para locais não extremamente ventosos.

No caso da Watson W-8681, terás de adquirir/fazer um radiation shield.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Dez 2011 às 08:05)

mt007 disse:


> Boas amigos,
> sou novo aqui, apesar de conhecer o meteopt há alguns anos a esta parte e venho aqui colocar um duvida.
> A Watson W-8681 necessita do radiation shield?
> Ou já trás e não é necessário construir um?
> ...



A Watson W-8681 trás radiation shield, mas tem um erro de origem, se tivesse um tubo interno a envolver o emissor, onde tem sensor de temperatura, humidade, DCF e processa toda a info para envio, era uma maravilha. O que trás de origem protege muito mal os ventos misturados com chuvas nas laterais, o que convem contruires um, se tiveres jeito para a bricolage, claro


----------



## mt007 (31 Dez 2011 às 17:58)

Boas,
ore bolas então.
Tou lixado pronto.
Lá vou ter de construir um, farei igual ao que aqui já vi no forum, estão muito bons mesmo.
Obrigado pela vossa ajuda.
Bom Ano.
Abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2011 às 18:46)

Sim, eu sofro desse mal com a minha PCE (Equivalente á Watson WS-1081), nos últimos temporais, chuva forte e ventos de 70-80 km/h não se aguentou, agora sempre que chove acompanhado de algum vento perco o sinal à estação, mas já cá tenho o novo transmissor da PCE para substituir.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Dez 2011 às 18:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, eu sofro desse mal com a minha PCE (Equivalente á Watson WS-1081), nos últimos temporais, chuva forte e ventos de 70-80 km/h não se aguentou, agora sempre que chove acompanhado de algum vento perco o sinal à estação, mas já cá tenho o novo transmissor da PCE para substituir.



Constroi um como o meu (em tubos) e nunca mais tens problemas
Alguem a copiar http://www.shellypark.co.nz/?q=node/36 
Quanto ao usado abres com cuidado a caixa e limpa com WD40 e fica novo


----------



## mt007 (1 Jan 2012 às 21:32)

Boas pessoal,
uma dúvida:






nesta imagem o radiation shield para substituir é o que esta no lado direito da foto?
Retiramos esse e montamos o que nós fizermos?

Obrigado.
Abraço e Bom Ano Novo


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2012 às 21:43)

Ou fazes isso, e adaptas o RS ao sensor, ou metes esse dentro do que vais fazer, como eu fiz, que não deve influenciar em nada.


----------



## mt007 (1 Jan 2012 às 21:56)

Boas Spider.
Fixe meto-o dentro do que faço, assim sempre fica mais protegido.
Mas não terá influencia nas leituras depois?

Ele já estar dentro de um escudo e depois coloca-lo de novo dentro de outro escudo não influenciará as leituras?

Obrigado.
Abraço.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2012 às 22:37)

Eu penso que não, ao menos é como tenho o meu e tenho leituras boas, e protege bem.


----------



## Baldas (4 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu penso que não, ao menos é como tenho o meu e tenho leituras boas, e protege bem.



Boas,

Em termos de leituras correctas dos valores não sei como será, mas no que diz respeito ao delay, vai influenciar de certeza.
Vai demorar muito mais a aquecer ou a arrefecer.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2012 às 14:49)

Olha que não sei, vivo numa zona com variações bruscas de temperatura quando há vento e costuma descer imediatamente. Mas se é assim pode-se experimentar sem o RS incluido então, há que testar


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2012 às 20:22)

Baldas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Em termos de leituras correctas dos valores não sei como será, mas no que diz respeito ao delay, vai influenciar de certeza.
> Vai demorar muito mais a aquecer ou a arrefecer.




Humm. Não estás a ver isso ao contrário ? Um sensor exposto aquecer por exemplo  bruscamente com incidência solar directa, em vez de medir correctamente a temperatura real do ar ? Não te esqueças que o objectivo final é sempre medir a temperatura do ar (uma coisa realmente mais difícil do que se pensa) e não propriamente a do sensor. Não é por acaso que todas as estações meteorológicas tem que ter um RS.


----------



## Baldas (5 Jan 2012 às 16:02)

Vince disse:


> Humm. Não estás a ver isso ao contrário ? Um sensor exposto aquecer por exemplo  bruscamente com incidência solar directa, em vez de medir correctamente a temperatura real do ar ? Não te esqueças que o objectivo final é sempre medir a temperatura do ar (uma coisa realmente mais difícil do que se pensa) e não propriamente a do sensor. Não é por acaso que todas as estações meteorológicas tem que ter um RS.



O que eu estava a referir, é a carga térmica que esses escudos podem acumular, tanto no arrefecimento como no aquecimento.
Não está em causa a temperatura real medida na minha questão, mas sim o tempo de actualização.
Mas sem duvida para medir como deve de ser a temperatura o melhor é colocar o sensor numa parede virada a norte, ai não vamos ter necessidade de escudos.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2012 às 16:11)

Baldas disse:


> Mas sem duvida para medir como deve de ser a temperatura o melhor é colocar o sensor numa parede virada a norte, ai não vamos ter necessidade de escudos.



Desculpa Baldas mas estás completamente equivocado. A única forma de proteger os sensores de temperatura da radiação solar directa e difusa com registos representativos da temperatura local é o uso de um "radiation shield". Não sou eu que o afirmo, é aquilo que está estabelecido pela OMM. RS e/ou abrigo de stevenson. E nunca junto a  uma parede onde a circulação de ar é estrangulada afectando os registos de temperatura. A melhor forma de registar temperatura é, sem dúvida, local totalmente desimpedido de TODOS os quadrantes e uso de RS e/ou abrigo de Stevenson. A medição numa parede virada a norte é um recurso (eu próprio já o utilizei e comprovei a sua ineficácia no meu caso), para tentar diminuir os erros por ausência de RS.


----------



## Baldas (6 Jan 2012 às 17:04)

vitamos disse:


> Desculpa Baldas mas estás completamente equivocado. A única forma de proteger os sensores de temperatura da radiação solar directa e difusa com registos representativos da temperatura local é o uso de um "radiation shield". Não sou eu que o afirmo, é aquilo que está estabelecido pela OMM. RS e/ou abrigo de stevenson. E nunca junto a  uma parede onde a circulação de ar é estrangulada afectando os registos de temperatura. A melhor forma de registar temperatura é, sem dúvida, local totalmente desimpedido de TODOS os quadrantes e uso de RS e/ou abrigo de Stevenson. A medição numa parede virada a norte é um recurso (eu próprio já o utilizei e comprovei a sua ineficácia no meu caso), para tentar diminuir os erros por ausência de RS.



Realmente se o sensor estiver colocado na parede tens razão,  mas também não me parece que um duplo RS seja a solução. Mas ainda assim entre uma coisa e outra, escolhia o abrigo de Stevenson, a carga térmica não será tão grande como um RS.


----------



## Glaciar (11 Jan 2012 às 16:27)

Vince disse:


> Humm. Não estás a ver isso ao contrário ? Um sensor exposto aquecer por exemplo  bruscamente com incidência solar directa, em vez de medir correctamente a temperatura real do ar ? Não te esqueças que o objectivo final é sempre medir a temperatura do ar (uma coisa realmente mais difícil do que se pensa) e não propriamente a do sensor. Não é por acaso que todas as estações meteorológicas tem que ter um RS.



Olá Boa Tarde!

Tenho a minha wh3080 em testes, ainda não no telhado (terraço 5º and). 
A diferença maior, por comparação com valores de temperatura de outras EM na zona, são +2/3º. Está com o RS original. Instalando outro RS, conforme várias publicações, será mais adequado? Já agora. Não consigo tirar o RS original sem o partir, visto a ficha não passar no orifício existente. Lá terá que ser, porque com dois... não me parece bem.
Agradeço uma opinião, e obrigado desde já.
Abraço.


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Jan 2012 às 20:31)

Glaciar disse:


> Olá Boa Tarde!
> 
> Tenho a minha wh3080 em testes, ainda não no telhado (terraço 5º and).
> A diferença maior, por comparação com valores de temperatura de outras EM na zona, são +2/3º. Está com o RS original. Instalando outro RS, conforme várias publicações, será mais adequado? Já agora. Não consigo tirar o RS original sem o partir, visto a ficha não passar no orifício existente. Lá terá que ser, porque com dois... não me parece bem.
> ...



Boas, com outro RS faz outras medidas...visto o original de pouco servirá, em termos de veracidade nas medições
O painel de carregar as baterias pouca utilidade terá, e a protecção em termos de sobrecarga do painel deixa muito a desejar, o meu está com o rs original inserido e retirei o tal painel, alargando a saida para a ficha...


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2012 às 18:15)

Fez dia 17 deste mês 1 ano desde que construi o meu RS e o montei numa Auriol .

A tinta mantém-se, ainda só foi pintado uma 2ª vez cerca de 3 meses depois porque a tinta começou a estalar, desde aí nunca mais estalou.
Os pratos também se mantém impecáveis, não tendo sofrido deformação por causa dos extremos! 



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...uriol-weather-station-4173-31.html#post258264

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...uriol-weather-station-4173-31.html#post258389


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Fev 2012 às 17:29)

Vai haver melhoria na ventilação


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Fev 2012 às 09:36)

Novo painel solar a bombar, já parece uma vaisala

Edit:
Foto


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (8 Fev 2012 às 17:21)

vitamos disse:


> Desculpa Baldas mas estás completamente equivocado. A única forma de proteger os sensores de temperatura da radiação solar directa e difusa com registos representativos da temperatura local é o uso de um "radiation shield". Não sou eu que o afirmo, é aquilo que está estabelecido pela OMM. RS e/ou abrigo de stevenson. E nunca junto a  uma parede onde a circulação de ar é estrangulada afectando os registos de temperatura. A melhor forma de registar temperatura é, sem dúvida, local totalmente desimpedido de TODOS os quadrantes e uso de RS e/ou abrigo de Stevenson. A medição numa parede virada a norte é um recurso (eu próprio já o utilizei e comprovei a sua ineficácia no meu caso), para tentar diminuir os erros por ausência de RS.



Mas no caso da pce fws20 que tem fios para conectar o pluviometro, sensor de vento ao sensor de temperatura, posso usar o abrigo de Stevensn. Não tenho que deixar tudo junto no mastro, por causa dos fios??


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Fev 2012 às 17:35)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Mas no caso da pce fws20 que tem fios para conectar o pluviometro, sensor de vento ao sensor de temperatura, posso usar o abrigo de Stevensn. Não tenho que deixar tudo junto no mastro, por causa dos fios??



Não, os fios são bem compridos, pode por esse abrigo na proximidade...talvez o unico problema seja que juntamente com o sensor da temperatura e humidade e a antena DCF, esteja o emissor dos dados, daí ter que precaver a boa localização dos sensores e emissor


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (9 Fev 2012 às 11:23)

Se optar por colocar tudo junto . estou pensando em colocar proximo a antena de Tv , 1 metro e meio acima do telhado..casa térrea. Distancia entre o monitor da estação, computador até os sensores de ,no maximo, 10 metros ..esta bom? 
Agora quanto ao tamanho do fio, sabe quanto é? 
Em uma segunda opção, separando..pois o sensor de vento pensava em deixá-lo bem alto (5 metros) , mas o sensor de temperatura em um abrigo de stevenson a 1,5 do chão..
Filipe, voce tem algum tutorial do seu radiation shield em tubo PVC?
Voce acha melhor o abrigo de Stevenson ou um radiation Shield igual ao teu já resolve?


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2012 às 22:07)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Se optar por colocar tudo junto . estou pensando em colocar proximo a antena de Tv , 1 metro e meio acima do telhado..casa térrea. Distancia entre o monitor da estação, computador até os sensores de ,no maximo, 10 metros ..esta bom?
> Agora quanto ao tamanho do fio, sabe quanto é?
> Em uma segunda opção, separando..pois o sensor de vento pensava em deixá-lo bem alto (5 metros) , mas o sensor de temperatura em um abrigo de stevenson a 1,5 do chão..
> Filipe, voce tem algum tutorial do seu radiation shield em tubo PVC?
> Voce acha melhor o abrigo de Stevenson ou um radiation Shield igual ao teu já resolve?



Boas
As medidas dos fios não sei, são capazes de não dar para grandes distancias, como são tomadas de telefone RJ45 é facil aumentar.
Tutorial aqui já algures por cá
Acho que para o emissor da PCE, este será o mais indicado


----------



## Estação SP (29 Fev 2012 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde.

O que acham da obra prima??
Separei o higrometro e o termometro e coloquei num RS na Auriol.
Fica aqui algumas fotos, para quem queira fazer o mesmo.
Em caso de duvidas perguntem...






O interior do RS (detalhes)





Abraço!


----------



## Lousano (29 Fev 2012 às 19:41)

Estação SP disse:


> Boa Tarde.
> 
> O que acham da obra prima??
> Separei o higrometro e o termometro e coloquei num RS na Auriol.
> ...



Está óptimo, apenas ficaria perfeito com uma ventilação forçada


----------



## Geiras (29 Fev 2012 às 20:27)

A instalação está ótima, agora é esperar por dias de radiação solar mais forte para testar 

Os pratos é que me parecem de fraca opacidade, ou estarei errado? 

Parabéns mais uma vez, pelo trabalho conseguido com a Auriol


----------



## Estação SP (29 Fev 2012 às 20:52)

Geiras disse:


> A instalação está ótima, agora é esperar por dias de radiação solar mais forte para testar
> 
> Os pratos é que me parecem de fraca opacidade, ou estarei errado?
> 
> Parabéns mais uma vez, pelo trabalho conseguido com a Auriol



Sim, os pratos tem uma opacidade fraca foi por isso mesmo que os primeiros dois pratos estao reforçados com com uns subrepostos...

E ainda nao tenho notado muita diferença na temperatura nem na humidade até tem andado rasoavel.
Vamos a ver no Verão.

Abraço!


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Fev 2012 às 21:25)

Com ventilação é outra coisa, a parte metalica que protege o sensor é que não sei se não terá influencia


----------



## Estação SP (29 Fev 2012 às 21:44)

filipe cunha disse:


> Com ventilação é outra coisa, a parte metalica que protege o sensor é que não sei se não terá influencia



Por em quanto a parte metalica nao tem tido muita influencia ou pode ter nas minimas? serem muito baixas? é que isso hoje aconteceu ter uma minima ou bocado baixa. Mas como tá protegido pelo RS...

E ventilaçao acho que nao será necessário porque nesta zona existe uma grande circulaçao do ar. Por me encontrar bastante perto do mar.


----------



## Lousano (29 Fev 2012 às 23:08)

Estação SP disse:


> Por em quanto a parte metalica nao tem tido muita influencia ou pode ter nas minimas? serem muito baixas? é que isso hoje aconteceu ter uma minima ou bocado baixa. Mas como tá protegido pelo RS...
> 
> E ventilaçao acho que nao será necessário porque nesta zona existe uma grande circulaçao do ar. Por me encontrar bastante perto do mar.



A ventilação é necessária nos casos de locais pouco susceptíveis de circulação de ar e no caso de um abrigo com fraca proteção solar (que é o teu caso). Não vale a pena gastares mais dinheiro no abrigo, tenta colocar ventilação para o sensor.

O ideal seria um abrigo com "pratos" com densidade material que permitissem evitar aquecimento junto do sensor, mas tal não se encontra no mercado.


----------



## Estação SP (1 Mar 2012 às 14:09)

MAs agora fiquei com uma duvidas...

Entao tem mal a caixa onde o sensores se encontram ser em metal? faz com que a minimas sejam mais baixas é? É que tenho tido minimas mais baixas em relaçao as outras estaçoes.

E à problema em o RS abanar um pouco com o vento??


Obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Mar 2012 às 19:13)

Estação SP disse:


> MAs agora fiquei com uma duvidas...
> 
> Entao tem mal a caixa onde o sensores se encontram ser em metal? faz com que a minimas sejam mais baixas é? É que tenho tido minimas mais baixas em relaçao as outras estaçoes.
> 
> ...



A caixa em metal irá ter influencia quer em baixas quer nas altas, aumentando-as...penso eu de que
Quanto mais o RS abanar melhor,mais ventila


----------



## Estação SP (1 Mar 2012 às 20:24)

Aumenta entao as minimas e as maximas??

Mas nas maximas tenho tido muita pouca diferença em relaçao as outras estaçoes meteorologicas por perto agora nas mínimas é que registo mais baixo do que elas costumam registar.

Nao sei porque será... Mas no instituto de meteorologia dá para ver as minimas e as maximas diárias e a minima registada no instituto de meteorologia foi de 5,3ºC e eu registei 4,2ºC mas a estaçao do instituto de meteorologia encontra-se mais ou menos a 8km da minha. e eu encontro-me mais proximo do mar.

Abraço!


----------



## CptRena (1 Mar 2012 às 21:31)

Boas

E em relação à outra estação da Gaf. Nazaré, que está online no wunderground? Qual a discrepância de valores?
É que comparar com a que está na UA é comparar regiões meteorológicas diferentes. Esta última fica à beira ria, e a ria acumula muita energia (capacidade térmica mássica da água). Eu noto bem em dias frios, quando passo pela A25 na zona entre a Friopesca e a saída para o centro de Aveiro a temperatura sobe 1 ou 2°C no termómetro do carro (não é muito fiável, mas também não falha por muito, resolução de 1°C).

Cumprimentos


----------



## Estação SP (1 Mar 2012 às 22:05)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> E em relação à outra estação da Gaf. Nazaré, que está online no wunderground? Qual a discrepância de valores?
> É que comparar com a que está na UA é comparar regiões meteorológicas diferentes. Esta última fica à beira ria, e a ria acumula muita energia (capacidade térmica mássica da água). Eu noto bem em dias frios, quando passo pela A25 na zona entre a Friopesca e a saída para o centro de Aveiro a temperatura sobe 1 ou 2°C no termómetro do carro (não é muito fiável, mas também não falha por muito, resolução de 1°C).
> ...



Boa Noite.

Por exemplo hoje a mínima foi de 4,3ºC registado pela Auriol, e na da Gafanha da Nazaré (wunderground) registou 7,5ºC. Mas a minha tem uma zona sem casas a volta e a humidade tem tendencia a baixar mais logo arrefece mais, e na da Gafanha da Nazaré(wunderground) tem casas a volta e pinheiros e mais uma coisa, ela nao tem um devido abrigo para o termometro e para o higrometro pelo menos nao o veijo e se tivesse devia de estar opé do anemometro para estar esposto a todos os quadrantes.
E a estaçao meteorológica da Gafanha da Nazaré é uma Lacrosse e já tem uns 5 anos é claro que nao vai dar dados muito fiaveis já.

A estaçao meteorológica de Aveiro do wunderground registou 5,8ºC

Abraço!


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2012 às 22:34)

Eu posso não ter percebido bem, mas pelo que estou aqui a ler, os pratos do RS não devem aquecer... mas em dias de muito calor os pratos obviamente vão estar mornos, pois até o material que está à sobra fica morno com a temperatura elevada, não vejo qualquer problema nos pratos aquecerem em dias quentes.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2012 às 09:59)

Ás vezes penso que nestas coisas das instalações nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra...

Que quero com isto dizer: Às vezes observa-se cada aberração no que diz respeito à aquisição de temperaturas, que todo o esforço de melhoria de condições deve ser valorizado... Obviamente que todos os conselhos são bem vindos 

Em resumo: Pelas fotos em si é dificil avaliar mas:

- Se os pratos forem suficientemente opacos
- Se os pratos tiverem a distância suficiente para permitir a entrada de ar, sem entrada de radiação (e neste caso pode ser dispensável a circulação forçada, embora esta fosse um incremento á fiabilidade)
- Se a placa metálica permitir o livre acesso do ar aos sensores (uma vez que se esta se encontrar devidamente protegida da radiação e convenientemente afastada dos sensores, não transmitirá calor por condução) e, mais importante, não receber qualquer radiação estando NO MÁXIMO à temperatura ambiente.
- Se toda a estrutura estiver relativamente desimpedida de todos os quadrantes.

Então teremos um registo já com um bom grau de fiabilidade.

Estamos a falar de uma pessoa que, com o material que tem, fez um esforço para melhorar a instalação de modo a obter dados fiáveis. Tomara todos aqueles que têm estações com dados públicos fazerem o mesmo... Penso que isto deve ser valorizado.

O conselho que te dou EstaçãoSP é: Olhar para a instalação in loco e com sentido crítico ver o que ainda pode ser potencialmente melhorado, e tentar seguir os comentários que aqui forem sendo ditos.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Mar 2012 às 17:26)

Como podes ver nesta foto a caixa metalica deixa passar a vontade o ar, só meti aquela rede devido as aranhas e isso. E sim nao tenho os sensores a tocar em qualquer parte da caixa. se tocasse durante a noite tinha temperaturas mais baixas devido ao ferro ter uma capacidade termica baixa. Entao aquelas temperaturas baixas que tenho sao normais certo? Eu acho é que a estaçao meteorologica da Gafanha da Nazaré que está no wunderground é que nao tem um devido RS.

E tenho o RS a 1,60 metros do telhado da casa acho que está tudo bem montado. O Problema é nos pratos deviam ser mais opacos, mas sou capaz de os pintar no verão depois.

e aqui podes ver mais umas fotos http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/auriol-weather-station-4173-66.html

Obrigado pelas dicas 
Abraços!


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2012 às 13:55)

Hoje foi dia de testar a humidade nesta minha nova versão de RS com ventilação, e a saida dos 99% é bem mais rapida do que anteriormente, que durava umas horitas em condições climatericas identicas


----------



## Estação SP (3 Ago 2012 às 00:23)

Boas pesoal.

Estou com ideias em colocar algo para ventilar o meu RS 24 horas ou 12 horas isso depois tenho de ver.

Será que um motor DC aguenta?

É que um cooler de pc já precisa de mais potencia e eu só vou por dois paineis solares pequenos.

Os coolers de pc trabalham com 12 v e os paineis vao fornecer uns 2v no máximo.

obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Ago 2012 às 00:40)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas pesoal.
> 
> Estou com ideias em colocar algo para ventilar o meu RS 24 horas ou 12 horas isso depois tenho de ver.
> 
> ...




Boas
Eu tive 3 pequenos paineis com total de 3v e mexia bem uma fan de 8cms de um pc, claro que a fan era usada, novas é complicada pelo atrito!!!!
No novo upgrade, a mesma fan aguenta com um "painel verdadeiro" (12v) que em horas de ponta vai aos 23v....aí ouve-se a fan a dezenas de metros
Edit
Mas a intenção futura é o upgrade para 24horas....


----------



## Estação SP (3 Ago 2012 às 14:27)

Obrigado 

O meu tambem é para ficar 24 horas... vou usar aquelas lamternas que metem nos jardins a solar... só vou fazer umas modificações para ficar a trabalhar 24 horas...

Numa loja de informática sou capaz de encontrar coolers já velhitos né?

PS: Tenho um motor que era de um rádio e parece a ter bastamte resistencia nao sei... só que tem escovas e nao vai durar muito tempo né?

Por exemplo na Davis o motor que ventila o RS é um motor DC com escovas... e está sempre a trabalhar 24horas por dia depende dos motores... e se o motor aquece com muita facelidade ou nao.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Ago 2012 às 16:53)

Estação SP disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> O meu tambem é para ficar 24 horas... vou usar aquelas lamternas que metem nos jardins a solar... só vou fazer umas modificações para ficar a trabalhar 24 horas...
> 
> ...



Boas
Para usar a 24H já tem que ser um bom painel, tipo o que tenho, para ventilar e armazenar de dia mas ainda não avancei para a bateria....
A minha fan era da fonte de alimentação do meu PC que queimou, mas a fan está para as curvas....
Mesmo com paineis fracotes, foge dos motores com escovas, mesmo os mais resistentes (os motores de video)...ao fim de um mês já estão em mau estado.
Admira-me a Davis ainda ter motores com escovas, alem de aquecerem, aquilo ao fim de um tempo fazem bem barulho... os melhores sem duvida são as fans de PC


----------



## Estação SP (4 Ago 2012 às 00:00)

Boas.

Sim eu vou comprar um painel melhor.

Mas por exemplo vai estar o painel solar a alimentar o cooler durante o dia e a carregar a bateria.

Mas o cooler depois vai começar a tirar energia do painel e da bateria... entao no é verdade?

E eu que quero por um led aceso só durante a noite nao dá porque vai ficar durante o dia ligado tambem porque o painel vai estar a fornecer energia a beteria...

isto é uma confusao


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2012 às 08:12)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Sim eu vou comprar um painel melhor.
> 
> ...



Boas
Pois para isso tens que usar diodos, até para não queimar o painel, embora estes já venham com eles como protecção....
Quanto ao led para funcionar de noite tens que utilizar um LDR...
Eu uma das razões que não tenho avançado para esta engenhoca, é que depois o meu varão pareça um laboratório e claro, cada vez mais pesado


----------



## Estação SP (4 Ago 2012 às 13:41)

Isso do led é mais brincadeira se calhar até fica sempre aceso aquilo nunca queima.

Mas por exemplo estive a pensar e nem há grande problema porque o painel solar vai estar a carregar as pilhas e o motor vai estar a gastar por isso o painel acaba sempre por estar a compensar a energia que é gastada com o motor, depois a noite já tem energia armazenada na bateria para gastar.

Tive foi uma ideia usar essa tal bateria para fornecer energia a estação meteorológica não haverá problema pois não?

Vou usar duas ou três pilhas recarregáveis AA e a estação gasta muito pouca energia por isso...

Mas o painel vai ser de 12v estar a carregar baterias de 3 v não haverá problema pois nao?

Obrigado!

PS: Na tua estação meteorológica tens algum painel a fornecer-lhe energia ou só tens as pilhas?


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Ago 2012 às 14:12)

Boa tarde

Eu no meu caso tenho um painel de 12V (vai até perto dos 20V...) e 5W de potência, que alimenta uma Ventoinha de PC com 8 cm.
Trabalha bem a malandra.
O que já tentei foi que o painel alimentasse tanto a ventoinha como as baterias de 12V (2 baterias de 6V em série). O painel lá carrega as baterias mas não alimenta a ventoinha ao mesmo tempo que carrega as baterias...
Penso que lhe falta potência.
Não sei se a amperagem do painel é insuficiente (0,295A) já que a ventoinha precisa de quase 0,2A - ainda pensava que a restante amperagem fosse utilizada para carregar as baterias mas não acontece.
O painel é de 5W, mas a ventoinha não sei que consumo tem.
No meu caso atual a ventoinha só trabalha a partir do momento em que o sol está situado num ângulo quase incidente ao painel; ao início da manhã o sol incide no RS mas a ventoínha não trabalha, apenas entre as 10h e as 18h (ao final da tarde o sol encontra-se encondido pela casa e não precisa de ventilação activa).


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2012 às 16:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Eu no meu caso tenho um painel de 12V (vai até perto dos 20V...) e 5W de potência, que alimenta uma Ventoinha de PC com 8 cm.
> Trabalha bem a malandra.
> ...




Boas
O meu painel é um 12V - 10W - Monocristalino e vai aos 23,xxV, sei que aguentava bem a fan e a bateria.
A minha fan, basta nevoeiro (sem sol visivel) e já mexe e com sol basta uma pequena inclinação em relação à superficie do painel (apontado para sul), nestes dias começa à 7h30....

No entanto é uma grande mais valia...


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2012 às 16:49)

Estação SP disse:


> Isso do led é mais brincadeira se calhar até fica sempre aceso aquilo nunca queima.
> 
> Mas por exemplo estive a pensar e nem há grande problema porque o painel solar vai estar a carregar as pilhas e o motor vai estar a gastar por isso o painel acaba sempre por estar a compensar a energia que é gastada com o motor, depois a noite já tem energia armazenada na bateria para gastar.
> 
> ...



Boas
A bateria tambem tem que ser 12v
Na EM tem baterias litio (2x1,5V), não gosto de misturar as energias


----------



## Estação SP (4 Ago 2012 às 21:02)

Tem mesmo de ter uma bateria de 12 voltes?

É que depois vai ter de alimentar o cooler e vai ter de carregar uma bateria que eu queria que fosse no máximo de 4,5v, há algum problema de ser uma bateria só de 4,5 voltes?

O painel que irei comprar será este
http://www.izibuild.com/bricolage/electricidade/painel-solar-p-carga-166x6x484-cm.html


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2012 às 22:41)

Estação SP disse:


> Tem mesmo de ter uma bateria de 12 voltes?
> 
> É que depois vai ter de alimentar o cooler e vai ter de carregar uma bateria que eu queria que fosse no máximo de 4,5v, há algum problema de ser uma bateria só de 4,5 voltes?
> 
> ...



Boas
Isso deve ser para uso interno, junto a uma janela
O meu http://www.agges.net/loja/product_info.php?cPath=54_63&products_id=16


----------



## Estação SP (4 Ago 2012 às 22:48)

Depois eu faço algumas alterações se for preciso...

Mas gostava de alimentar a estação meteorológica e o cooler.

Será que não dá para fazer isso e por uma bateria de 4,5v?

Obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2012 às 23:03)

Estação SP disse:


> Depois eu faço algumas alterações se for preciso...
> 
> Mas gostava de alimentar a estação meteorológica e o cooler.
> 
> ...




Se o painel é de 12v penso que a bateria tambem tem que ser e a EM tambem tem que ser de 12v


----------



## Estação SP (4 Ago 2012 às 23:19)

secalhar é preferivel comprar daquelas luzes que se mete no jardim para ai umas 6 e já dá para fazer um painel solar a minha moda no achas? e estao preparados para ficar a chuva. e tem tambem placa eletronica...

O que achas? que seria melhor?

Um cooler trabalhar na mesma com uns 5v né?


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Ago 2012 às 00:04)

Estação SP disse:


> secalhar é preferivel comprar daquelas luzes que se mete no jardim para ai umas 6 e já dá para fazer um painel solar a minha moda no achas? e estao preparados para ficar a chuva. e tem tambem placa eletronica...
> 
> O que achas? que seria melhor?
> 
> Um cooler trabalhar na mesma com uns 5v né?



Só experimentando, pode ser que funcione


----------



## Estação SP (5 Ago 2012 às 00:27)

Pois.. tipo cada lanterna dessas leva uma pilha de 1,2v, por isso o painel solar deve de ser de 1 volte por volta disso né?

Eu acho que dá resultado então são painéis solares como os outros só os vou ligar uns aos outros para ter mais energia.

Tenho de experimentar fazer testes e depois ligar tudo quando tiver tudo a funcionar.

Obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Ago 2012 às 21:05)

Estação SP disse:


> Pois.. tipo cada lanterna dessas leva uma pilha de 1,2v, por isso o painel solar deve de ser de 1 volte por volta disso né?
> 
> Eu acho que dá resultado então são painéis solares como os outros só os vou ligar uns aos outros para ter mais energia.
> 
> ...



E então, novidades?


----------



## Estação SP (8 Ago 2012 às 13:30)

Vou ao Aki esta semana ver ...

Secalhar vou para este painel solar  tenho de ver no Aki qual é  amelhor opçao.

http://www.aki.pt/produto.aspx?categoryid=2475&productid=10531&sid=0


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2012 às 22:50)

Será que isto funciona?

Sempre se poupava energia.

[ame="http://youtu.be/7PDeK6rprA4"]http://youtu.be/7PDeK6rprA4[/ame]


----------



## lsalvador (18 Set 2012 às 23:06)

Lousano disse:


> Será que isto funciona?
> 
> Sempre se poupava energia.
> 
> http://youtu.be/7PDeK6rprA4



Facil de testar. Se tiveres um disco rigido avariado de 3,5" abres, tiras os imane, são mesmo muito fortes e um cooler normal, não precisas de cortar os cabos


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2012 às 23:09)

lsalvador disse:


> Facil de testar. Se tiveres um disco rigido avariado de 3,5" abres, tiras os imane, são mesmo muito fortes e um cooler normal, não precisas de cortar os cabos



Estava a pensar num íman de uma televisão que está algures no sótão.

Mas existe por aí pessoal mais habilitado para testar uma caroca dessas.


----------



## amando96 (18 Set 2012 às 23:21)

Não funciona, nem preciso de testar, só viola umas tais leis da física ou sei lá o que é.


----------



## CptRena (19 Set 2012 às 11:33)

Lousano disse:


> Será que isto funciona?
> 
> Sempre se poupava energia.
> 
> http://youtu.be/7PDeK6rprA4



A principio ainda dei alguma oportunidade pois o video esta muito bem feito (para enganar o pessoal). Primeiro nada é "free" ali a energia é magnética não é "free". E depois para haver rotação, o campo magnético (os ímans de neodimium dos discos) teria que rodar, caso contrário a ventoinha ficaria completamente e obrigatoriamente (por acção do campo magnético) estática.

Edit: 1316J

Bem, já não digo nada. Parece que a evolução tecnológica está a seguir a um ritmo bem acelerado. Estes ímans de neodimium estão a ressuscitar conceitos como a máquina de movimento perpétuo.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqG-TL0WnjE"]Evolution of Perpetual Motion, WORKING Free Energy Generator.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lousano (19 Set 2012 às 20:41)

CptRena disse:


> A principio ainda dei alguma oportunidade pois o video esta muito bem feito (para enganar o pessoal). Primeiro nada é "free" ali a energia é magnética não é "free". E depois para haver rotação, o campo magnético (os ímans de neodimium dos discos) teria que rodar, caso contrário a ventoinha ficaria completamente e obrigatoriamente (por acção do campo magnético) estática.
> 
> [/url]



Estranho também eu achei. Mas existindo uma energia inicial para começar a rodar, depois poderia manter-se por repulsão magnética.

Pouco a pouco começamos a descobrir que é uma farça, sem ter de experimentar.


----------



## rjgeo (30 Out 2012 às 16:20)

Boa tarde, desculpem a minha ignorância mas estou a instalar na minha escola uma estação meteorológica (oregon WMR928NX). Descobri que não posso colocar o termohigrometro sem um radiation shield, para tal andei por aqui e cuscar e descobri alguns modelos interessantes de se fazer. As minhas perguntas são as seguintes: O RS é fechado por cima e por baixo? Necessito mesmo duma ventoinha? Onde devo colocar o RS com o sensor (derecionado a Norte)? Que programa devo usar para registar os meus dados mm com o computador desligado?

Desculpem o eu ser tenrinho mas é um projecto que quero abraçar com muita força uma vez que na minha cidade (Penafiel) não existe nenhuma estação e na escola os miúdos vibram só por verem os instrumentos e, já que temos o material seria um desperdício tê-lo arrumado quando podemos prestar tb um serviço à comunidade. 
Obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2012 às 23:38)

Bem vindo *Rjgeo*

Um RS é essencial para obter valores mais fidedignos de temperatura. E se ventilado, melhor. Isto porque, um RS sem ventilação eficaz pode levar como que a um efeito de "estufa" e, assim, aumentar os valores da temperatura do ar.

Respondendo em concreto às perguntas:
- O RS deve ser fechado tanto em cima como em baixo, tanto para evitar a entrada de chuva\neve, deposição de orvalho no sensor.
- A ventoínha não é obrigatória, embora seja preferível se tal for possível, e desde que o sensor esteja em local bem ventilado\arejado.
- A localização do sensor, virada a norte ou para outro quadrante não é muito importante; importante, sim, é dispor de um local arejado, afastado de possíveis fontes de calor com telhados, paredes ou outros que podem potenciar o fenómeno "ilha de calor" e, com isso, inflacionar os valores de temperatura.
- Desde que a estação base disponha de um "data logger", ou capacidade de aquisição e gravação dos dados dos sensores disponíveis, pode-se ter o computador desligado por um certo período. Quanto ao software instalado no computador que irá receber os dados e posteriormente transmitir os mesmos para determinado sítio da internet há várias opções, desde o que vem com a estação, até outros interessantes que são utilizados pela comunidade meteo. Eu utilizo o *Cumulus*, depois de experimentar o software que vem com a estação e o WSDL.
Mais dúvidas, colocar aqui neste espaço ou nalgum tópico existente: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/24/


----------



## rjgeo (31 Out 2012 às 18:28)

Obrigado Aristocrata, estou mais elucidado. Darei notícias a partir de Penafiel daqui por uns dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2012 às 21:42)

rjgeo disse:


> Obrigado Aristocrata, estou mais elucidado. Darei notícias a partir de Penafiel daqui por uns dias.



Boa sorte e há sempre ajuda se precisares. Temos tópicos para tirar dúvidas...


----------



## jorgex (7 Dez 2012 às 17:18)

*Construção Radiation Shield - Auriol*

olá a todos,

Sou novo no Fórum e vou aproveitar para partilhar a minha fugaz incursão pela meteorologia.
Em agosto último comprei no Lidl a estação AURIOL. 
Como queria construir um RS antes de a montar, só em novembro é que foi possível.
Depois de montada e após uma semana de funcionamento, a consola interior da estação, avariou.
Fui ao Lidl trocar, mas devolveram o $$$..... “The End”
Para a história fica a construção do RS.  (Pf ver fotos)


----------



## Puma (7 Dez 2012 às 18:36)

Os meus parabéns !! 

De todos os Radiation Shield que vi aplicados á Auriol, o teu parece-me fenomenal.

Aconselho, e caso te seja possível, a investires em outra estação, pois uma coisa é certa:

“ Jeito e gosto pela coisa já tens “

Fica bem.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jan 2013 às 00:57)

dentro de dias vou iniciar a construçao do meu abrigo. 

tenho 12 pratos fundos da domplex
3 varas de 4mm
porcas, anilhas, e tubo para os espasamentos entre os pratos...

agora tenho uma duvida. no topo e na base vou colocar dois pratos juntos(como vi por aqui), os restantes abro todos ou so abro os centrais? 
quanto ao sensor, pode ficar poisado no pratos ou tem que ficar suspenco?
quanto aos pratos, eles nao sao 100 opacos tenho mesmo que os pintar? se sim, pode ser pela parte inferiror? e que tipo de tinta? 

abraços a todos....depois veem as fotos!


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 13:41)




----------



## filipe cunha (12 Ago 2013 às 20:18)

filipe cunha disse:


> Novo painel solar a bombar, já parece uma vaisala
> 
> Edit:
> Foto




Agora com ventilação 24H/dia


----------



## Estação SP (13 Ago 2013 às 19:49)

Boas

Enah ficou muito porreiro 

Mas está aqui uma coisa a preocupar-me. Séra que com essa massa toda no topo do poste depois com ventos fortes, o poste não será que vai balançar muito?

E ainda por cima a superfície de embate do vento é grande.

Se passa-se a caixa para um nível mais baixo ou até a podias fixar na parede nao sei..
Tambem podias por dois cabos de aço e resolvias o problema


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Ago 2013 às 23:05)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas
> 
> Enah ficou muito porreiro
> 
> ...



Boas
Isso é verdade, aquilo está muito pesado, só o modulo da ventilação deve pesar aí uns 10kgs,tambem para baixo o mastro está bem agarrado à parede.
A ver vamos


----------



## ijv (14 Ago 2013 às 12:09)

Aconselhava dois ou três cabos (espigas se não estou em erro) para o mastro nao abanar com as rajadas. Ate podera marcar alguma precipitação quando tiveres  rajadas fortes.
No passado tive esse problema de ter precipitação em dias de sol


----------



## HotSpot (12 Nov 2013 às 14:27)

Andava a vaguear pela net e encontrei um bom RS a um bom preço.

O Original da Davis VP2 a 16,99 EUR

http://www.wetterladen.de/schutzgehaeuse-aussenstation-davis?c=1154


----------



## Sanxito (4 Dez 2013 às 15:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Andava a vaguear pela net e encontrei um bom RS a um bom preço.
> 
> O Original da Davis VP2 a 16,99 EUR
> 
> http://www.wetterladen.de/schutzgehaeuse-aussenstation-davis?c=1154



Boas hotspot. Também já tinha visto este RS neste mesmo site, mas tenho duvidas quanta ás dimensões. será que permite colocar um sensor lá dentro? É que vou hoje comprar uma estação para colocar no alentejo, já que não quero mexer na minha davis que tenho onde moro, e também porque a minha mãe também adora registar valores 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2013 às 16:43)

Boas.
Há 2 dias deitei mãos à obra e foi este o resultado. Precisava de mais pratos mas não tinham mais para venda. Enfim, vai ficar em fase de testes e logo se verá.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

Futuro Radiation Shield artesanal para Serpa, já terminado.


























Para a semana começarei a fazer outros 2 já encomendados


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Jan 2014 às 13:18)

Tirado da net

http://www.shellypark.co.nz/OtherFiles/1-Wire-TempOutside-5.JPG


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2014 às 22:37)

Mais dois RS prontos, falta ainda dar uma última de mão e colocar os suportes.


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2014 às 11:12)

Que bons trabalhos manuais por aqui tem havido! 

O Geiras está um profissional na área! 

Possivelmente já conheces, mas como vejo que os teus cortes circulares centrais devem ser feitos à mão, deixo-te aqui a ideia de fazeres os mesmos recorrendo a um conjunto de brocas craneanas. è muito mais simples e fica com um acabamento perfeito! Não é algo essencial, mas ajuda bastante e não é algo muito caro. Ainda mais quando tu já quase fazes vida de isto! 

Estas são as brocas:







E aqui podes ver umas imagens de quando eu construi o meu radiation Shield utilizando as ditas brocas:













Abraço e continuação de bom trabalho!


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

Boas actionman como estás?? 

Eu tenho para ali um conjunto dessas brocas que comprei para fazer o RS do MeteoAlentejo mas eram pequenas e não consegui encontrar maiores 

Mas como não é algo importante e apenas contribui para a estética interior do RS, preferi fazer isto à mão que já acaba por ser relativamente fácil e rápido 

Abraço!


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2014 às 14:13)

Geiras disse:


> Boas actionman como estás??
> 
> Eu tenho para ali um conjunto dessas brocas que comprei para fazer o RS do MeteoAlentejo mas eram pequenas e não consegui encontrar maiores
> 
> ...



Ok então!
Eu as que comprei acho que o maior diâmetro era de uns 12 ou 13 cm.

Abraço.


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Por fim, acabados.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 22:04)

Geiras disse:


> Por fim, acabados.



Muito bom, já sei o destino desses dois.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

Boas,

tomei finalmente a iniciativa de fazer um RS. 

Apesar de ser a primeira tentativa e tal acho que até ficou bem. Agora tenho de lhe dar uns pequenos ajustes como o espaçamento entre pratos (2 cm de momento), que é exagerado, mas acho que 1 cm também ficam tão juntos que dá a sensação que o interior não fica bem ventilado. Qual é a distância que recomendam?

Aqui fica uma foto do aspecto atual da engenhoca apesar de ainda não acabado, depois coloco o resultado final juntamente com o material que usei:









Ps: O RS foi feito para abrigar o sensor da minha PCE, embora ainda não tenha um local específico para a instalação completa, mas vou tratar disso daqui para a frente, penso que até ao verão já a devo ter a debitar dados para a net.


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2014 às 19:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> tomei finalmente a iniciativa de fazer um RS.
> 
> ...



Está muito bom!

Se me permites e baseando-me na minha experiência pessoal, pois tive uma PCE durante 3 anos com um abrigo feito por mim, existem em muitos abrigos um erro que pode levar a alterar quer a temperatura quer os valores da H.R., é o rebordo dos pratos. Ou bem que o enchem ou então façam-lhe furos para a água escoar.
Quanto à distância dos 2cm entre pratos é claramente um exagero e vai entrar muita luminosidade, logo poder alterar as temperaturas. Eu utilizei 1cm e nunca achei que o termo-higrómetro estava demasiado fechado, antes pelo contrário. Quando comprei a minha Davis pude testar durante 1 mês os dois sensores lado a lado e o resultado foi perfeito! 

Em todo o caso muitos parabéns pelo resultado final. Assim sim a tua PCE será assertiva nos valores de temperatura medidos.
Agora já sabes terá de ficar num local permanentemente exposto ao Sol e afastado de obstáculos em seu redor.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

actioman disse:


> Está muito bom!
> 
> Se me permites e baseando-me na minha experiência pessoal, pois tive uma PCE durante 3 anos com um abrigo feito por mim, existem em muitos abrigos um erro que pode levar a alterar quer a temperatura quer os valores da H.R., é o rebordo dos pratos. Ou bem que o enchem ou então façam-lhe furos para a água escoar.
> Quanto à distância dos 2cm entre pratos é claramente um exagero e vai entrar muita luminosidade, logo poder alterar as temperaturas. Eu utilizei 1cm e nunca achei que o termo-higrómetro estava demasiado fechado, antes pelo contrário. Quando comprei a minha Davis pude testar durante 1 mês os dois sensores lado a lado e o resultado foi perfeito!
> ...



Obrigado pela opinião e dicas! 

Vou então diminuir o espaçamento para 1cm e depois é uma questão de fazer testes, só que por aqui está difícil de arranjar um bom dia de sol para tal.

Quanto ao que mencionas-te em relação ao rebordo dos pratos, queres dizer que o excesso de água nestes tem influência na medição da temperatura e humidade?

Em todo o caso já fiz 4 furos em cada rebordo.


Cmps.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

Estou a comprar os pratos para o RS mas estou indeciso entre um raio de 20 ou 25 cm. Que aconselham?


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2014 às 10:47)

Pedro disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Estou a comprar os pratos para o RS mas estou indeciso entre um raio de 20 ou 25 cm. Que aconselham?



Já acho os meus de 22cm exagerados... preferia os de 18cm.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2014 às 10:56)

Entre 15 e 20 ? É melhor 20cm?


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

Pedro disse:


> Entre 15 e 20 ? É melhor 20cm?



Também depende do sensor, mas 20cm parecem-me bem.


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2014 às 19:46)

Pedro disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Estou a comprar os pratos para o RS mas estou indeciso entre um raio de 20 ou 25 cm. Que aconselham?



Pedro tudo bem? 

Eu utilizei uns de 22cm e pareceram-me bem na altura! Abaixo dos 20cm parecem-me ser já pequenos demais... 

Aqui fica a imagem dos que na altura utilizei:









Geiras disse:


> Também depende do sensor, mas 20cm parecem-me bem.



É um igual ao teu!


----------



## Maxispot (9 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Boas,

Estou a fazer o meu primeiro RS baseado nas excelentes informações que fui colhendo aqui no fórum. Contudo, acho que vou testar uma modificação que creio que poderá ter algum efeito.

Estou a utilizar uns pratos de sopa da DOMPLEX, meios quadrados e sem rebordo, adquiridos no Continente, 4 roscados em latão com 6mm de diametro para rigidez e resistência à corrosão, e no topo mais dois pratos da DOMPLEX, da mesma série quadrada, mas os de prato principal, o que cria uma aba que protege um pouco mias os restantes. 

Como tenha uma Lacrosse WS3650 preciso de uns 17 centímetros úteis, ao alto no RS o que me faz usar cerca de 10 pratos ao todo para ter a altura necessária, com um espaçamento de 1,2 cm entre eles, criado com uma adaptação de umas abraçadeiras plasticas que ficam 5 estrelas.

A modificação que vos quero falar tem a ver com a pintura EM PRETO FOSCO no interior dos pratos para reduzir a reflexão de luz para o interior. A minha ideia passou por pintar de preto a face que fica virada para baixo dos pratos todos, e pintei de preto também em cima, o que lhes deu uma opacidade total imediata, tendo depois pintado de BRANCO FOSCO apenas os rebordos que ficam virados para a luz, ou seja, reflete a luz direta mas toda a que passe para o interior terá tendência a ser anulada pelo preto.

Não recebendo luz direta, creio não correr o risco de o preto me fazer subir a temperatura dentro do abrigo... ou ser+a que estou enganado?

O corte interior foi feito com uma broca craniana com 7 cm de diâmetro, mesmo á justa para o sensor da EM, e quis manter justo para tentar reduzir ao máximo a luz. 

Algumas opiniões dos membros mais experientes? Obrigado desde já.


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

Maxispot disse:


> A modificação que vos quero falar tem a ver com a pintura EM PRETO FOSCO no interior dos pratos para reduzir a reflexão de luz para o interior. A minha ideia passou por pintar de preto a face que fica virada para baixo dos pratos todos, e pintei de preto também em cima, o que lhes deu uma opacidade total imediata, tendo depois pintado de BRANCO FOSCO apenas os rebordos que ficam virados para a luz, ou seja, reflete a luz direta mas toda a que passe para o interior terá tendência a ser anulada pelo preto.
> 
> Não recebendo luz direta, creio não correr o risco de o preto me fazer subir a temperatura dentro do abrigo... ou ser+a que estou enganado?




Fizeste um RS igual ao que se usa nas EMAs do IPMA 
Bom trabalho.

O que fiz para o sensor Auriol também o pintei de preto por dentro.


----------



## Maxispot (9 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Obrigado. Depois ponho fotos então. 

Dias de sol bons para testar é que só devem surgir lá mais para a frente...


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2014 às 00:33)

CptRena disse:


> Fizeste um RS igual ao que se usa nas EMAs do IPMA
> Bom trabalho.
> 
> O que fiz para o sensor Auriol também o pintei de preto por dentro.



"Igual" é como quem diz... Apenas na cor preta por dentro! 
Aquele abrigo de radiação da Vaisala (modelo DTR13) ui ui é um pequena fortuna... uns meros 900 Euros aproximadamente. Só o abrigo! 

Aqui uma fotos:

















Em todo o caso os meus parabéns pela ideia ao Maxispot! Ficamos à espera de fotos. 

Abraço!


----------



## Maxispot (1 Mar 2014 às 19:19)

Ora cá estou de volta, com as fotos prometidas do meu RS. 

Espero ter cumprido as normas para a construção e ter inventado bem no resto. Para já ainda sem forma de testar pois os dias não passam de cinzentos e não há ainda sol em força para verificar a eficácia do mesmo. Para já, as medições estão a bater bastante certo com as estações do aeroporto,, de Leça e do ISEP, portanto, parece estar minimamente bem, mas falta o teste final, o sol e temperaturas elevadas.

Comecei por adquirir os pratos de plástico da DOMPLEX, meio quadrados, até por uma questão estética, gostei mais daqueles. Os redondos deviam ter feito o mesmo trabalho. Comprei dois rasos, e os restantes de sopa, mais fundos, com maior capacidade de diminuir as entradas de luz. Os rasos ficam ambos por cima, apenas a servir de protecção solar e térmica adicional, e os de sopa foram então abertos no interior, para criar o espaço para o termo-higrómetro da minha WS-3650 da Lacrosse com as suas generosas dimensões a omplicarem o uso de nada mais nada menos que ONZE de pratos de sopa com cerca de 1,2 cm de espaço entre eles. Laveio-os todos para retirar uma certa gordura que traziam creio eu para lhes dar um brilho extra. Na máquina a 70º ficaram no ponto!

Comecei por pegar numa rodela de acetato, e marcar no verso dos pratos, os 4 pontos de furação que quis usar. Quatro dará rigidez extra espero eu. Usei o acetato para marcar sempre os furos no mesmo local, o que era especialmente importante dado os pratos serem quadrados e terem de ficar perfeitamente alinhados. pintei também no acetato, marcas das legendas em relevo do próprio prato, para ter a certeza que o alinhamento era perfeito e sempre no mesmo lado. No prato raso tive de os acertar manualmente pois as impressões na base eram diferentes. 

Só furei UM dos pratos rasos, o outro foi fixado ao que furei, apenas com um parafuso, na zona central. Assim reduzi a transmissão de calor para o interior e eventuais infiltrações foram reduzidas também. Preço dos pratos, cerca de 1,50 cada... ainda fica elevada a conta...
O prato raso que fica por cima só tem um furo e está unido ao segundo prato raso apenas por um unico para fuso na zona central. O segundo prato raso, tem a mesma furação dos pratos de sopa e é o começo da estrutura principal. Usei broca de 7mm para albergar os varões roscados de 6mm.

Depois usei uma broca craniana com 70mm de diâmetro, exatamente o necessário para albergar o sensor da estação. Este furo faz-se APENAS nos pratos de SOPA, exceto no que vai ficar no fundo do RS que tem de estar tapado.

















Depois de tudo aberto e furado, rebarbei bem as arestas para retiras as imperfeições, e comecei a pintura. Latas de tinta em spray, branco e preto MATE para reduzir reflexões, foi o que usei, no Leroy Merlin a cerca de 2,70€ cada lata. Preto por dentro, pintei umas 3 camadas, e branco por fora mais umas 3 demãos bem dadas para ter certeza que a opacidade era total. Por fora, na base dos pratos, pintei no centro também de preto, por cima do branco inicial, para reduzir ainda mais as reflexões. Para limitar o preto á ára pretendida, enrolei uma folha de papel no diâmetro aproximado e pintei para o interior desse "tubo" improvisado resultou bem e o que veio por fora não chateia... fica tapado...



















Depois quis arranjar uns espaçadores o mais certos possíveis para colocar entre cada prato, e descobri a cerca de um euro no Leroy Merlin, uns sacos de abraçadeiras para tubos de eletricidade, que cortado ficou mesmo á medida! 1,2cm de altura e ainda melhor, com rosca de 4mm tal como os varões de latão que lá comprei para servir de guias aos pratos!! Melhor era difícil. Fica a imagem do corte e da aplicação dos espaçadores nos varões de latão No topo, os varões de latão estão presos por duas porcas, uma fora do primeiro prato raso, e outra dentro para bloquear os varões nessa primeira medida.














O aspecto acabado do produto é este!!! No final tenho mais uns adaptadores que servem para ligar os varões roscados de 6mm que me fixam o prato final e acabam por criar o ponto de apoio para os parafusos de 6mm que vão segurar  o RS no seu local futuro, este ainda em estudo por causa do alcance de emissão rádio dos dados que é algo limitado pelas paredes da casa.














Agora ainda falta o silicone "cola-e-veda" no parafuso superior e uma tampa BRANCA de garrafa de plástico que vai tapar o mesmo, por questões estéticas, térmicas e de estanquicidade.

Disponível para os vossos comentários e questões!



Entretanto, a estação já está registada no Weather Underground, com o código ID= IPORTOPO6   em Guifões, Matosinhos.


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2014 às 20:35)

Boas Maxispot.

Antes de mais os meus parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que ficou igualmente muito bem explicado e ilustrado! :thumbup:

Acho que são poucos os que aqui têm um RS tão bem construído.

Agora falta verificar se na prática os resultados são os esperados. 

Vi nas tuas fotos que optasse por pintar o varão (que julgo ser para a estação) de preto. Pode ser um pormenor, mas não irá aquecer muito?

Como irás fixar o RS?

Certamente ainda ficou caro, mas dá um grande gosto ser-mos nós a fazê-lo.

Fica bem e obrigado por esta partilha tão educativa para todos nós!


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2014 às 20:53)

Parabéns Maxispot pela montagem! Também eu no meu tempo construí o meu próprio Radiation Shield. A montagem ficou com um excelente aspecto e ficou bem, explicada! Contudo, discordo da tua opção de pintar o interior dos pratos de negro... Aquilo que pensas ganhar em diminuir a reflexão interna, vais perder pelo aumento da absorção térmica. Esses pratos vão aquecer mais do que o desejável, e isso é exactamente o que tu não queres! 
De qualquer forma, deixo de novo os parabéns pela montagem! 
Bons registos!


----------



## CptRena (1 Mar 2014 às 22:30)

Maxispot disse:


> Agora ainda falta o silicone "cola-e-veda" no parafuso superior e uma tampa BRANCA de garrafa de plástico que vai tapar o mesmo, por questões estéticas, térmicas e de estanquicidade.



Eu talvez optasse por usar uma anilha em borracha com diâmetro interior justo ao varão e diâmetro exterior um pouco mais que a porca, e apertar de forma suave (nem muito nem pouco) até porque a força elástica da anilha mantém a porca enroscada. E depois colar a tal tampa branca por exemplo com cola quente ou um pouco de cola-e-veda apenas nas arestas da tampa que fica encostada.

Excelente trabalho 





Z13 disse:


> Contudo, discordo da tua opção de pintar o interior dos pratos de negro... Aquilo que pensas ganhar em diminuir a reflexão interna, vais perder pelo aumento da absorção térmica. Esses pratos vão aquecer mais do que o desejável, e isso é exactamente o que tu não queres!



Se é assim como dizes, então por que razão a Vaisala os fabrica como o actioman publicou?


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2014 às 22:51)

Z13 disse:


> Parabéns Maxispot pela montagem! Também eu no meu tempo construí o meu próprio Radiation Shield. A montagem ficou com um excelente aspecto e ficou bem, explicada! Contudo, discordo da tua opção de pintar o interior dos pratos de negro... Aquilo que pensas ganhar em diminuir a reflexão interna, vais perder pelo aumento da absorção térmica. Esses pratos vão aquecer mais do que o desejável, e isso é exactamente o que tu não queres!
> De qualquer forma, deixo de novo os parabéns pela montagem!
> Bons registos!



Z13 tudo bem 
Como tu sabes o RS da vaisala usado pelo IPMA também tem pratos que são pretos por dentro, tal como mostrei num post meu mais acima e como tudeves saber por experiência própria . Achas que essa opção da Vaisala não é vantajosa?
Eu inicialmente também tinha algumas dúvidas, mas ao ver que era utilizado pela marca e por alguns outros semi-profissionais como o abrigo da PeterBros, se não estou em erro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2014 às 22:59)

O radiation shield da Davis Vantage Pro 2 já protege alguma coisa ou é fraquinho?


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2014 às 23:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O radiation shield da Davis Vantage Pro 2 já protege alguma coisa ou é fraquinho?



Neves isso é uma pergunta a sério ou estás no gozo? 

O que é que tu vês aqui no fórum e pela net fora? É claro que proteja convenientemente.


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2014 às 10:25)

actioman disse:


> Z13 tudo bem
> 
> Como tu sabes o RS da vaisala usado pelo IPMA também tem pratos que são pretos por dentro, tal como mostrei num post meu mais acima e como tudeves saber por experiência própria . Achas que essa opção da Vaisala não é vantajosa?
> 
> Eu inicialmente também tinha algumas dúvidas, mas ao ver que era utilizado pela marca e por alguns outros semi-profissionais como o abrigo da PeterBros, se não estou em erro.




Honestamente não entendo que as vantagens sejam assim tão evidentes... Mas também não estou devidamente esclarecido sobre o assunto... 
A Vaisala deve ter engenheiros e físicos a trabalhar para eles e já devem ter testado várias configurações possíveis. 
Há que lhes dar o benefício da dúvida!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2014 às 10:30)

Um excelente abrigo !

Uma referência de qualidade para quem quiser construir abrigos de pratos. 

Parabéns pelo engenho, Maxispot.


----------



## CptRena (2 Mar 2014 às 11:42)

Z13 disse:


> Honestamente não entendo que as vantagens sejam assim tão evidentes... Mas também não estou devidamente esclarecido sobre o assunto...
> A Vaisala deve ter engenheiros e físicos a trabalhar para eles e já devem ter testado várias configurações possíveis.
> Há que lhes dar o benefício da dúvida!




"The special plastic used in the plates 
has excellent thermal characteristics; 
the  white outer surface reflects 
radiation; the black inside absorbs 
accumulated heat."

O plástico especial usado nos pratos tem excelentes características térmicas; a superfície exterior branca reflecte radiação; a superfície interior preta absorve calor acumulado.


Fonte: Vaisala DTR500 Datasheet


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2014 às 14:08)

Não esquecer que o preto é um absorsor perfeito, assim como um emissor perfeito...


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2014 às 15:18)

Geiras disse:


> Não esquecer que o preto é um absorsor perfeito, assim como um emissor perfeito...




Não entendo em que sentido o negro é o "emissor perfeito". À temperatura ambiente apenas emite em infra-vermelho. A centenas de graus Celsius pode emitir no visível, mas aí já não é negro!!! 

Ele é de facto o melhor absorvente electromagnético, mas como "nada se perde, tudo se transforma", cada fotão absorvido pelo negro é transformado em calor. A discussão que nós devemos ter é se esse calor é suficiente para aumentar a temperatura interior do RS ou se é preferível manter o interior branco, aumentando a reflectividade interna mas mantendo a temperatura interior o mais baixa possível.... 
Pelos vistos, mesmo na indústria há opções diferentes...


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2014 às 12:30)

Algum dia tenho o mastro cheio de RS


----------



## pedro_cvl (5 Mar 2014 às 13:06)

Boas. Gostava da vossa opinião em relação a uma coisa. Acham que no fim de fazer um RS se for pintado com este tipo de tinta ficará a funcionar melhor?
http://blogdopetcivil.com/2012/03/25/tinta-isolante-de-calor/
Não sei se ha em Portugal mas sei que existe um pó com as nanoesferas a venda em Portugal e que se mistura com a tinta depois.
Obrigado


----------



## Maxispot (26 Abr 2014 às 22:31)

Boa noite caros foristas e antes de mais, peço desculpa pela longa ausência de resposta, mas o tempo não tem dado para nada... a parte positiva é que tenho o RS testado e mais do que testado desde o último post.

Mesmo com o RS colocado a um metro de altura apenas, por cima de um telhado em telha cerâmica que condensa e irradia calor que influencia as medições (vai subir mais alguma coisa em breve...) os resultados têm sido animadores.

Comparando com duas estações próximas e fiáveis, nomeadamente a do aeroporto do Porto e a do ISEP, a minha medição de temperatura está praticamente sempre igual á do iSEP e um grau acima do aeroporto, por vezes chega aos dois, mas como está virada a sul e protegida do Norte, também faz diferença por aí! Agora é esperar pelos dias acima dos 30 graus a ver se as diferenças ampliam. Para já estou MUITO CONTENTE com os resultados deste RS. 

Quanto a caro, culpo mais os pratos que levou o preço quase para os 20 euros mas o acabamento que dão é TOP !


----------



## Maxispot (6 Mai 2014 às 16:12)

Complementando a informação anterior sobre a prestação deste RS, e com mais algumas comparações feitas nos últimos dias na minha estação e avaliando as diferenças com a estação do aeroporto do Porto, as mesmas são variáveis em muito pequena escala, e durante todo o dia, o que no fundo contribui para me validar o funcionamento do RS conforme pretendido. 

Mesmo nestes dias em que o calor já apertou mais um pouco, os valores devolvidos andaram sempre em linha com as "redondezas" o que me deixa satisfeito quanto ao objetivo do RS. Design validado e resta agora fazer subir o RS mais um pouco no mastro em que está instalado para reduzir mais o efeito das telhas cerâmicas que ficam por baixo e concentram calor, e vai também expôr mais o RS ao Norte, o que deverá fazer baixar algumas décimas a temperatura no geral, aproximando-as do que creio ser o real nesta posição.

Só me chateia é que quando for preciso trocar pilhas, terei de remover o RS do ponto de apoio... podia ter pensado numa forma diferente e mais prática de o fazer... e não seria até muito dificil... já vou pensar numa solução mais simples de abrir apenas uma parte para aceder às pilhas do RS!!!

Alguém tem valores de duração estimada de pilhas nestes sensores? São duas pilhas AA de 1,5V "Heavy Duty".Têm estado a funcionar as mesmas faz agora dois meses e ainda se aguentam.


----------



## Maxispot (5 Jun 2014 às 20:03)

De volta ao assunto do Radiations Shield.

Fiz subir o RS cerca de 1 metro em relação ao anterior ponto de apoio, estando agora cerca de 2 metros acima do telhado em telha ceramica. Temperatura média agora justa-se de forma quase perfeita ao que se regista no aeroporto do Porto, estando por vezes até, mais baixa, o que ainda não tinha acontecido. Já recebe o ar vindo de Norte de forma mais direta e o efeito de radiação térmica do telhado dissipa-se melhor.

Quanto ás pilhas tive já a minha resposta. Duram cerca de dois meses e meio, já tive de as trocar. Para pilhas vai ser uma "renda".

Totalmente satisfeito para já com este RS, vai ser para manter sem dúvida!!


----------



## CptRena (5 Jun 2014 às 21:29)

Maxispot disse:


> De volta ao assunto do Radiations Shield.
> 
> Fiz subir o RS cerca de 1 metro em relação ao anterior ponto de apoio, estando agora cerca de 2 metros acima do telhado em telha ceramica. Temperatura média agora justa-se de forma quase perfeita ao que se regista no aeroporto do Porto, estando por vezes até, mais baixa, o que ainda não tinha acontecido. Já recebe o ar vindo de Norte de forma mais direta e o efeito de radiação térmica do telhado dissipa-se melhor.
> 
> ...



É uma questão de optar por pilhas de lítio que, caso não haja problemas na estação que façam com que o consumo seja exagerado, duram anos.

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...rologica-pce-fws-20-a-5898-17.html#post367419


----------



## Maxispot (5 Jun 2014 às 22:08)

Obrigado pela dica caro Renato, a ver se encontro isso aqui pelo Porto facilmente. Assim evito subidas ao telhado tão frequentes. As telhas agradecem!! :-)


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2014 às 17:47)

Boa tarde.

Tenho estado estes dias a testar o Rs que fiz há umas semanas, mas como não tem estado muito sol, ainda não consegui tirar nenhuma conclusão acerca da qualidade do mesmo. Contudo, até agora, tenho tido temperaturas um pouco mais altas que o que tinha com o sensor da Auriol, mas este está muito abrigado ( era o possível), mas bastante próximos do a RUEMA de Viseu!

Deixo algumas fotos para observarem e comentarem, por favor. Obrigado!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Ago 2014 às 23:13)

É sempre bom ver o pessoal meter mãos à obra!
O sensor que está lá dentro é de que tipo de estação?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2014 às 00:47)

É o da PCE, parece-me que.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2014 às 12:14)

Werk_AG disse:


> É sempre bom ver o pessoal meter mãos à obra!
> O sensor que está lá dentro é de que tipo de estação?



Bom dia. 

Sim, é o da PCE. Reparei ontem que o RS não é totalmente opaco, porque tive que o tirar do pouso de teste por causa da pequenada; pú-lo ao sol, e a máxima chegou aos 40ºC, ainda que tivesse sido em cima do parapeito duma janela virada a Sul. Acham que uma boa demão de tinta branca ajuda?


----------



## Maxispot (24 Ago 2014 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,

Poso dar-lhe o exemplo do meu que foi feito há uns meses. Levou tinta branca por fora, e tinta preta nas zonas interiores não expostas, pois há sempre refracção de luz no interior.

A tinta aplicada é de latas de spray, normal, não brilhantes (mate) compradas no Leroy Merlin no meu caso.

Outra coisa que reparei no seu tem a ver com o diâmetro interior que não favorece a circulação de ar, está bastante justo ao sensor e o ar circulará pouco bem como as bordas arredondadas dos pratos que também não devem ajudar nada a existir algum tipo de circulação convectiva que faz sempre baixar as temperaturas. mais ar a a circular, é sempre melhor para os resultados.

Outra nota passa pelos espaçadores entre pratos. Serem em Aço/ferro também devem ajudar a subir e manter as temperaturas


----------



## Meteolouco (18 Dez 2014 às 20:13)

Descobri isto no youtube, interessante o que acham?


----------



## kostinha (29 Jan 2015 às 01:22)

Boas Meteolouco, eu estou a pensar adquirir uma estação como a tua, o que tens achado dela até agora?
As configurações são faceis depois.


----------



## kostinha (29 Jan 2015 às 16:35)

Meteolouco disse:


> Descobri isto no youtube, interessante o que acham?



http://www.meteorete.it/Radiationschield.html


----------



## Meteolouco (29 Jan 2015 às 17:40)

kostinha disse:


> Boas Meteolouco, eu estou a pensar adquirir uma estação como a tua, o que tens achado dela até agora?
> As configurações são faceis depois.



ola desculpa so agora estar a responder 
eu so tive azar no anenometro que o sensor da velocidade do vento veio defeituoso ja pedi a substotuição de resto tudo a funcionar, mas até ao funcionamento normal há varias coisas antes a fazer tipo local onde vais colocar...
depois mandei fazer um tubo para colocar a estação por que o que vem é muito fino e fragil, depois tens ter em conta que vais ter que ter a estação sempre ligada ao computador se queres dados online 24 horas ( o meu problema agora esta a ser esse ) de resto a base é muito boa e as configuracoes muito faceis e práticas se houver alguma duvida depois no que puder ajudar diz...


----------



## Meteolouco (24 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

Quero começar a construção do meu RS fui á procura de 12 pratos tipo sopa plasticos mas não tive muita sorte, só havia rasos e só num chinês encontrei uns mas é de plástico normal que parecem muito frágeis daqueles que se compram para um picknik estes não dão não é? tem de ser dos de plástico  mas mais resistente?


----------



## ijv (24 Fev 2015 às 18:27)

Pode sempre passar pelo aki e comprar uns pratos para os vais de flores.  A pouco passei pelo aki e tinha lá uns pratos pretos e bem opacos. Depois é só pintalos  de brnaco .


----------



## Meteolouco (26 Fev 2015 às 18:35)

ijv disse:


> Pode sempre passar pelo aki e comprar uns pratos para os vais de flores.  A pouco passei pelo aki e tinha lá uns pratos pretos e bem opacos. Depois é só pintalos  de brnaco .



ok obrigado pela  dica


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2015 às 18:43)

Procuro alguém que me faça 2 RS , pago o que for preciso.


----------



## ijv (7 Mar 2015 às 19:11)

Se estivesse aí no continente  fazia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2015 às 20:18)

ijv disse:


> Se estivesse aí no continente  fazia


Podes enviar-me por correio


----------



## jotackosta (6 Abr 2015 às 21:53)

Aqui fica o meu RS artesanal para o sensor da minha estação La Crosse.

Utilizei os pratos (neste caso tigelas) Domplex pintados com diversas camadas de spray branco mate. No interior optei por experimentar pintar em preto mate depois de ter lido todos os comentários relativos à construção de um RS aqui no fórum. Também no interior, uns "espaçadores" de plástico com cerca de 1cm cada entre os pratos.

Ainda foi complicado! Mas tentei que o resultado fosse o melhor possível. Foi o primeiro, vamos ver como corre o próximo. 







No quintal, virado a Norte, a cerca de 2m do solo e afixado a uma estaca de madeira (o que se pôde arranjar). Até agora tem resistido às rajadas de vento mais fortes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2015 às 14:46)

*URGENTE:*
Preciso que alguém me venda dois RS


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2015 às 20:48)

Uma vez que ninguém me quer vender 2 RS, vou por mãos à obra e fazê-los


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2015 às 21:05)

Aconselham-me a pintar os pratos com que tipo de tinta??


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Abr 2015 às 12:51)

Materiais para os 2 RS que vou fazer


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2015 às 13:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Materiais para os 2 RS que vou fazer



Vai pondo fotos da evolução da tua construção!

Bom trabalho!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Abr 2015 às 14:46)

Início dos trabalhos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Abr 2015 às 21:46)

O 1º já está concluído. Amanhã faço o 2º


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O 1º já está concluído. Amanhã faço o 2º



Olá MeteoAlentejo (Luis Mestre). 

Vejo que estás a meter mãos à obra. É sempre muito bom.
Vejo que estão bastante alinhados, não a 100%, mas de forma satisfatória. Com o traquejo isso melhora.
Aconselho-te a criares mais espaço na zona central, para permitir um melhor arejamento dos sensores. Talvez em 6 a 8 pratos do meio devas abrir mais a zona central, num recorte mais cuidadoso - usa uma lima (tipo uma grosa ou uma lima grossa finalizando com lixa ou lima fina) para ficar uma resultado mais agradável. vais ver que no final te sentes satisfeito pelo trabalho manual.
Talvez para finalizar os pratos ficasse melhor uma ou 2 demãos de tinta branca plástica mate (em *spray de lata*) na face superior dos mesmos. A finalidade seria tornar ainda mais opacos os pratos, melhorando a eficiência do RS.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Abr 2015 às 19:15)

Aqui ficam os 2 RS prontos


----------



## DaniFR (18 Abr 2015 às 23:16)

Boas

Finalmente construí um Radiation Shield para substituir o abrigo provisório onde tinha o sensor, que apesar de ter bons resultados não era o ideal.
Na construção do RS usei 12 pratos para vasos, com 18cm de diâmetro, resistentes aos raios UV e a temperaturas de -20ºC. Como os pratos não são completamente opacos tive que dar uma demão com um esmalte acrílico branco.

Materiais utilizados






Furação dos pratos






Espaçadores com ~1cm











Suporte para o sensor dentro do RS











Resultado final






Os dois pratos de cima são fechados para protecção extra.
Agora falta colocá-lo num local definitivo e testar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2015 às 16:16)

Boa ideia para segurar o sensor dentro do RS...aquela do parafuso e o arame,boa ideia,estamos sempre aprender,uns com os outros ,os meus sensores estão presos,por um arame de cobre e enrolado ao parafuso de suporte do RS,para ficar a meio do mesmo.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2015 às 22:34)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boa ideia para segurar o sensor dentro do RS...aquela do parafuso e o arame,boa ideia,estamos sempre aprender,uns com os outros ,os meus sensores estão presos,por um arame de cobre e enrolado ao parafuso de suporte do RS,para ficar a meio do mesmo.


A ideia inicial era colocar apenas um prego ou parafuso colado com cola quente, mas como não ia aguentar o peso do sensor nem ficava centrado, por isso tive que reforçar com o arame colado na parte de cima do prato e o parafuso apoiado por baixo do prato.  Esta solução permite tirar facilmente o sensor para manutenção.

Primeiro dia de teste, com bons resultados.


----------



## Estação SP (11 Set 2015 às 23:44)

Boas Pessoal

Venho aqui mostrar-vos o meu trabalho desenvolvido de um RS de tubos, já tinha tentado fazer um a uns anos a trás mas não correu lá muito bem. Mas como quem corre por gosto não cansa, nunca desisti da ideia e andei em estudo algum tempo a procurar na net e a discutir com o meu colega @CptRena .

Pensou-se em colocar o ar frio a entrar por baixo e o ar quente a sair tambem por baixo mas chegamos a conclusão que nao iria funcionar corretamente porque se iriam misturar e o dados de temperatura não seriam o reais. Então optamos por colocar o ar frio a entrar por baixo e o ar quente a sair por cima tal e qual como ocorre nas correntes de convecção. Tendo em atenção que um RS de tubos necessita de ventilação 24h se não os dados não serão credíveis o quanto possível e o Rs não funcionará corretamente.

Deixo aqui um site em que me baseei e para quem estiver interessado em construir um RS de tubos: http://www.osengr.org/Projects/Solar-Radiation-Shield/IBF-Radiation-Shield.pdf
Irei mostras mais a baixo os passos de construção em fotos.

Material:

- Fan de 120mm

- Tubo PVC 125mm

- Tubo PVC 80mm

- Tampa PVC 160mm

- Tampa PVC 110mm

- Tinta

- Parafusos





















































Aqui fica o aspeto final do RS de tubos.

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Set 2015 às 11:06)

É igual ao meu descrito por aqui algures, já a laborar há uns anos, apenas utilizo a fan de 8cms no tubo interior e apenas uma tampa
Mas com estes RSs é obrigatoria a ventilação a 24 horas, se não dá grandes erros alem da demora na actualização dos dados


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2015 às 14:12)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas Pessoal
> 
> Venho aqui mostrar-vos o meu trabalho desenvolvido de um RS de tubos, já tinha tentado fazer um a uns anos a trás mas não correu lá muito bem. Mas como quem corre por gosto não cansa, nunca desisti da ideia e andei em estudo algum tempo a procurar na net e a discutir com o meu colega @CptRena .
> 
> ...



Não sei se é só no meu computador, mas algumas fotos não estão visíveis.


----------



## Estação SP (24 Set 2015 às 20:17)

filipe cunha disse:


> É igual ao meu descrito por aqui algures, já a laborar há uns anos, apenas utilizo a fan de 8cms no tubo interior e apenas uma tampa
> Mas com estes RSs é obrigatoria a ventilação a 24 horas, se não dá grandes erros alem da demora na actualização dos dados



Boas,

Mas o principio de funcionamento não tem nada a ver com o teu RS de tubos por isso não compares um com o outro.
O meu ar frio só entra por baixo e o ar quente só sai por cima enquanto no teu as trocas do ar fazem-se simultaneamente por baixo do RS o que em dias sem brisa nenhuma o ar vai misturar-se um com o outro.
Outro aspeto importante é ter uma outra tampa por baixo devido a radiação difusa para não influenciar as leituras do sensor.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Set 2015 às 13:44)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mas o principio de funcionamento não tem nada a ver com o teu RS de tubos por isso não compares um com o outro.
> O meu ar frio só entra por baixo e o ar quente só sai por cima enquanto no teu as trocas do ar fazem-se simultaneamente por baixo do RS o que em dias sem brisa nenhuma o ar vai misturar-se um com o outro.
> Outro aspeto importante é ter uma outra tampa por baixo devido a radiação difusa para não influenciar as leituras do sensor.



Ora vê as fotos do meu e compara, sim o meu o ar frio só entra por baixo, só pelo tubo interior e sai por cima...talvez não tenha actualizado as fotos da ultima versão do meu que já tem uns meses e no topo é composto por um mini RS de pratos...assim como o local de instalação.


----------



## Estação SP (25 Set 2015 às 14:40)

filipe cunha disse:


> Ora vê as fotos do meu e compara, sim o meu o ar frio só entra por baixo, só pelo tubo interior e sai por cima...talvez não tenha actualizado as fotos da ultima versão do meu que já tem uns meses e no topo é composto por um mini RS de pratos...assim como o local de instalação.



Ah pronto então é isso, mas pela descrição que fez acho que nunca vi essas fotos aqui pelo forum.


----------



## nag (12 Jun 2016 às 18:36)

Boas,

Arranjar forma de juntar 2 pratos (usar 24 como sendo 12) não melhora a opacidade ?


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2016 às 23:09)

Boas,

Gostava que alguém me tirasse umas dúvidas.
Tenho um RS para abrigar o meu sensor da minha estação meteorológica parecido com isto:
http://www.alcaglas.com/image/PVC-w...c-angles/rectangular-shape-profiletubopvc.jpg

Tenho andando a comparar com a estação mais próxima:
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAF2#history

e detecto uma grande diferença nas minimas, o RS que fiz está na horizontal, por trás de uma antena parabólica, sugestões?


----------



## remember (22 Dez 2016 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Mínima de hoje na minha estação meteorológica (EMP):
6.4º C 

Minima na estação meteorológica do Forte da Casa:
8.8º C

Temperatura Actual EMP:
11.8º C
HR 77%

Forte da Casa 11.5º C
HR 74%

Opiniões?


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2016 às 17:37)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mínima de hoje na minha estação meteorológica (EMP):
> 6.4º C
> ...



É totalmente impossível tirar conclusões a partir desses dados. São duas localizações diferentes com condições de instalação que desconheço...

PS: Vi agora a foto que colocaste atrás... Quando dizes que o teu RS é parecido com a foto que queres dizer? (é que a foto não é um RS...)


----------



## remember (22 Dez 2016 às 18:12)

Obrigado pelo comentário, sim eu sei que não... de qualquer maneira não deixa de ser um abrigo...
O mesmo está feito em PVC, com um comprimento de 27cm e uma largura de 9cm... a minha ideia era fazer um com tubos em pvc que encontrei na net:
https://www.researchgate.net/profil...41850536857601@1458514927588/background/6.png

https://www.researchgate.net/public...O_DE_ABRIGOS_TERMO-HIGROMETRICOS_ALTERNATIVOS

Mas dado o tamanho do mesmo, desisti, visto que não tenho forma de o prender na varanda...


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2016 às 18:57)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pelo comentário, sim eu sei que não... de qualquer maneira não deixa de ser um abrigo...
> O mesmo está feito em PVC, com um comprimento de 27cm e uma largura de 9cm... a minha ideia era fazer um com tubos em pvc que encontrei na net:
> https://www.researchgate.net/profil...41850536857601@1458514927588/background/6.png
> 
> ...



Ok então pelo que percebi não é um RS...

Se reparares nos exemplos que aí estão tens duas configurações: Ou tubo furado, ou RS de pratos (sendo o mais consensual e utilizado pelos organismos oficiais o 2º).

Ter um sensor dentro de um tubo de pvc simplesmente não constitui qualquer espécie de abrigo. Como o arejamento é insuficiente e admitindo que não existe qualquer influência de acumulação de calor nomeadamente por contacto com a superfície interna do tubo (o que acho difícil), existirá sempre um erro, nem que seja um delay acentuado face à realidade e inerente erro nos extremos.


----------



## remember (22 Dez 2016 às 19:12)

Obrigado pela explicação... assim começo a perceber o porque das diferenças nas mínimas...
Sim pesquisando pela net fala em não deixar o sensor perto do pvc, pois pode sofrer radiação... Tenho que estudar outra alternativa!
Achei este bem interessante:
http://www.fau.usp.br/aut5823/Medicoes/Hirashima_Assis_2011_Tglobo.pdf

O pior será mesmo as peças...


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2016 às 19:27)

Não será necessário ir para soluções tão complicadas...

Olha bem ao longo deste tópico porque encontrarás soluções bem mais simples. Essas soluções poderão até nem ser as mais perfeitas, mas qualquer sensor em condições de instalação minimamente razoáveis e com um RS bem construído já permitirá registos com um erro mínimo e absolutamente admissível (nunca nenhum registo de temperatura será perfeito,  medir temperaturas com exactidão é muito difícil, ao contrário do que o senso comum possa indicar).


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2017 às 15:37)

Obrigado pela ajuda, já o fiz e já se encontra em testes... como não estava satisfeito com os dados de ontem para hoje, voltei a mexer nele e agora parece estar melhor  engraçado que as duas estações mais próximas são da Netatmo( Forte da Casa e Alverca)

Forte da Casa: já foi aos 24.3º C https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA9
Deve estar num bonito local lol 

Alverca: está nos 18.4º C

Temperatura atual:
17.3º C

Forte da Casa: 21.5º C

Alverca: 18.4º C

Tenho-o ao sol num parapeito de janela, para o testar e visto que normalmente quando os mesmos têm algum defeito na construção isso nota-se nas máximas/minimas, vamos ver como se porta!


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2017 às 16:46)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, já o fiz e já se encontra em testes... como não estava satisfeito com os dados de ontem para hoje, voltei a mexer nele e agora parece estar melhor  engraçado que as duas estações mais próximas são da Netatmo( Forte da Casa e Alverca)
> 
> Forte da Casa: já foi aos 24.3º C https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA9
> Deve estar num bonito local lol
> ...



remember já que tiveste todo esse louvável trabalho seria melhor efectivamente testa-lo no local final. Eu lamento dizer-te mas neste momento estarás a medir uma média da temperatura da rua com a temperatura dentro de casa que variará em percentagem com o vento que estiver. Ou seja nunca conseguirás fazer um teste ao que fizeste...


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2017 às 19:04)

vitamos disse:


> remember já que tiveste todo esse louvável trabalho seria melhor efectivamente testa-lo no local final. Eu lamento dizer-te mas neste momento estarás a medir uma média da temperatura da rua com a temperatura dentro de casa que variará em percentagem com o vento que estiver. Ou seja nunca conseguirás fazer um teste ao que fizeste...



Obrigado pela ajuda, nunca me lembraria disso, era apenas para ver como se comportava com o sol directo!
Já se encontra no local definitivo, vamos ver como se porta!


----------



## cmg (11 Jan 2017 às 19:08)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, nunca me lembraria disso, era apenas para ver como se comportava com o sol directo!
> Já se encontra no local definitivo, vamos ver como se porta!


Boas 
Eu acrescentaria mais uns pratos. 
Cumps

cmg


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2017 às 19:10)

Está com 6... vi por um tutorial da net... mas caso seja necessário aumentarei o número de pratos!


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 19:12)

Faz o seguinte: 3 pratos em cima, 4 pratos abertos (cortados) no meio para meter o sensor e mais dois pratos fechados em baixo, totalizando 9 pratos. Penso que assim fica o ideal, fiz o meu assim e está perfeito...


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2017 às 19:16)

Vou ver como ele se porta, senão volto à saga amanha  seria possível mostrares fotos do teu visto de cima de baixo e de lado? Preciso de tirar umas dúvidas que tenho.


----------



## remember (13 Jan 2017 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
Depois de duas noites a testar o RS, hoje tive uma mínima mais alta como seria de esperar devido ao nevoeiro de ontem que permaneceu quase todo o dia, mas pouca diferença 9.3º C

Peço aos mais entendidos que me dêem umas "luzes", a minha casa está virada de manha para o Sol, o rio Tejo encontra-se mesmo à minha frente e as duas estações mais próximas que tenho são umas Netatmo:

Minimas das duas Netatmo à volta de 11º C (as mesmas encontram-se mais afastadas do rio) sei que nunca vou conseguir ter valores reais, porque existem sempre factores que nos ultrapassam, como disse o mesmo está feito com 6 pratos, estão divididos com 3 porcas em vez do tão falado tubo/mangueira, para fixar o sensor no meio do abrigo rectangular que fiz nos pratos do meio(4) um para cima e outro para baixo usei uma barra galvanizada entre as duas barras de 4mm que trespassam o abrigo...

Acham que as mínimas poderão ser influenciadas por estar tão perto do Rio Tejo? a parte traseira da minha casa fica virada para o sol da parte da tarde, desculpam as dúvidas como ainda estou muito no inicio lol


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,

vou deixar aqui dois tutoriais para os que se quiserem aventurar tal como eu nestas coisas de bricolage 
Eu utilizei o segundo tutorial:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5lqXrt4qGa1aUV0MW5WekdVMlU/view
http://www.weatherforschools.me.uk/docs/weather_box_sensor.pdf

Pelo que tenho vindo a testar, este agora ficou bom, visto que a temperatura tinha tendência  a disparar no de 9 pratos com diâmetro mais pequeno e neste nota-se que sobe, mas também desce, o outro subia até atingir uma máxima e depois era vê-lo a cair a pique...

As únicas modificações que fiz foi usar dois varões em vez de três e usar um terceiro varão no primeiro e ultimo prato para fixar o sensor a meio dos pratos, a broca redonda deu um jeito enorme para os pratos.


----------



## remember (28 Jan 2017 às 15:43)

Boas, espero não estar a ser chato...






Aqui está a foto dele instalado e terminado, antes que digam algo, não tenho outra forma de o instalar

Depois de ler e reler este tópico, vi algumas opiniões de que o primeiro e 10° prato não devem ter espaçamento, gostaria de saber o porque...

Pelas medições que tenho feito está a portar-se bem, mas se conseguir melhorar os dados recolhidos melhor.

Outra dúvida têm a ver com a acumulação de chuva nos rebordos, pode influenciar a temperatura? como fazem os furos nos rebordos de um dos lados ou dos dois?

Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2017 às 15:56)

É de tal forma um esforço tão grande que só pode ser felicitado. Contudo há algo que tenho o dever moral de dizer.

Se eu soubesse que essa seria a localização então nunca teria dito para construíres um RS... Porque o RS pouco pode fazer.

Há dois critérios para ter uma estação com valores fiáveis e representativos.

1 - Localização
2 - Instalação

A ordem é hierárquica. Sem a primeira nunca apoderá haver segunda.

Obviamente que sempre poderás ter os teus registos... Mas com as limitações óbvias. Tão bom trabalho (e foi mesmo) merecia sem dúvida uma outra localização.


----------



## remember (28 Jan 2017 às 16:12)

vitamos disse:


> É de tal forma um esforço tão grande que só pode ser felicitado. Contudo há algo que tenho o dever moral de dizer.
> 
> Se eu soubesse que essa seria a localização então nunca teria dito para construíres um RS... Porque o RS pouco pode fazer.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela sinceridade e explicação, não vou mexer mais então, pelo menos a humidade e pressão atmosférica tem dado correcta, comparado com a netatmo e uma oregon que estão instaladas por perto.

Cumprimentos


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2017 às 16:17)

Terás sempre os registos mais fiáveis dentro das limitações. Pelo menos disso pode sempre orgulhar-te. Na minha modesta opinião o trabalho deve ser sempre muito valorizado, e pelo menos terás já todas as condições se um  dia migrares a estação para outro sítio


----------



## StrikerofDeath (24 Mar 2017 às 12:48)

Bom dia. 
Comecei a construir o meu. 
o fundo será tapado e ira ter ventilação no topo (penúltimo prato) por painel solar.




os pratos ficaram com aquele aspeto nas bordas pois cortei o rebordo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jun 2017 às 21:29)

Boa noite. Provavelmente vou iniciar a construção de um rs, mas preciso de perceber umas coisas antes.

Primeiramente gostaria de perceber um detalhe: *Deve-se ou não pintar de preto o interior dos pratos? 

E relativamente à tinta branca para a parte de fora, deve ser um spray branco mate ou com brilho?
*
Obrigado pela atenção.
*
*


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jun 2017 às 07:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Provavelmente vou iniciar a construção de um rs, mas preciso de perceber umas coisas antes.
> 
> Primeiramente gostaria de perceber um detalhe: *Deve-se ou não pintar de preto o interior dos pratos?
> 
> ...


Não pintei o interior de preto e usei spray branco mate.
Os resultados são excelentes.
Tenta usar pratos de vasos brancos se conseguires encontrar e quanto mais grossos e opacos forem melhor.


----------



## RSS (19 Nov 2017 às 12:06)

Viva !

Alguém conhece este RS ?
Acham que funciona ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Alguém conhece este RS ?
> Acham que funciona ?


Nao conheço, depende para que estação é etc...

Mas olha que fazer um é fácil e dá resultados fiáveis.. (A minha estação tem RS artesanal com dados até agora muito fiáveis (penso eu, pelo menos anda sempre próxima das outras estações e nunca deu valores disparatados (por exemplo no verao a maxima aqui foi de 36.3º)


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2017 às 12:26)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Alguém conhece este RS ?
> Acham que funciona ?


Aparentemente será de PVC.
Se for parece-me bom. Tudo o que seja *mau condutor térmico* à partida é óptimo.
E se a construção for a correcta (o que parece ser o caso) então é uma opção válida para evitar inflacionamentos da temperatura medida.
O espaçamento entre os "pratos" também parece adequado à função.
Resta saber se o sensor cabe ali dentro.


----------



## WMeteo (12 Dez 2017 às 15:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> Finalmente construí um Radiation Shield para substituir o abrigo provisório onde tinha o sensor, que apesar de ter bons resultados não era o ideal.
> Na construção do RS usei 12 pratos para vasos, com 18cm de diâmetro, resistentes aos raios UV e a temperaturas de -20ºC. Como os pratos não são completamente opacos tive que dar uma demão com um esmalte acrílico branco.



Boas @DaniFR, tenho andado a ler o presente tópico e deparei-me com o Radiation Shield que construíste. Se puderes indicar, gostaria de saber onde é possível adquirir pratos de vaso como os que usaste? 

É que estou a preparar-me para construir um Radiation Shield, mas ainda não consegui encontrar pratos como esses em branco. O objectivo é colocar o sensor de temperatura / humidade no interior, de forma a ter acesso aos dados a partir de um painel.

Aproveito ainda para perguntar qual o tamanho dos parafusos apresentados?


----------



## criz0r (12 Dez 2017 às 16:24)

Deparei-me com esse RS na Amazon há pouco tempo e por acaso pareceu-me fiável. Desconfio, que seja apenas para os sensores da Netatmo mas também me parece que alguns da Lacrosse podem lá caber. É algo a questionar ao vendedor.


----------



## cmg (13 Dez 2017 às 01:10)

meteoW disse:


> Boas @DaniFR, tenho andado a ler o presente tópico e deparei-me com o Radiation Shield que construíste. Se puderes indicar, gostaria de saber onde é possível adquirir pratos de vaso como os que usaste?
> 
> É que estou a preparar-me para construir um Radiation Shield, mas ainda não consegui encontrar pratos como esses em branco. O objectivo é colocar o sensor de temperatura / humidade no interior, de forma a ter acesso aos dados a partir de um painel.
> 
> Aproveito ainda para perguntar qual o tamanho dos parafusos apresentados?



Boas
Quando fiz o meu, comprei os pratos num supermercado.
Os parafusos são, no meu daso, varão de alumínio roscado comprado no Aki e depois, com as porcas delimitei o espaço entre os pratos. 1 cm se não me engano. (Há um tópico sobre o assunto),
Cumps


----------



## WMeteo (13 Dez 2017 às 14:44)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> Quando fiz o meu, comprei os pratos num supermercado.
> Os parafusos são, no meu daso, varão de alumínio roscado comprado no Aki e depois, com as porcas delimitei o espaço entre os pratos. 1 cm se não me engano. (Há um tópico sobre o assunto),
> Cumps



Agradeço a informação.


----------



## jr-roberto (16 Fev 2018 às 15:23)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Alguém conhece este RS ?
> Acham que funciona ?


Pelos reviews no site da Amazon esse abrigo não é eficiente sob o sol. Eu pensei em adquirir para minha la crosse, mas desisti.


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 14:30)

Boas para quem tiver algumas dificuldades ou pensa que não tem jeito para a coisa.

Tutorial bastante simples e completo:
http://www.geopalavras.pt/2018/08/abrigo-solar-1-parte.html
http://www.geopalavras.pt/2018/08/abrigo-solar-2-parte.html

Só mudava as buchas


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2019 às 09:04)

@Rachie tal como prometido , tens o tutorial do tópico acima que achei bastante bom e intuitivo.

http://elby-meteo.fr/abri-meteo-1/
https://blog.raphaelchochon.io/fabrication-abri-meteo-a-coupelles
http://montpellier.meteo.free.fr/Soucabris/Soucabri.htm
http://aaybee.com.au/StevensonScreen.html
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5lqXrt4qGa1aUV0MW5WekdVMlU/view

tens ai vários, aconselho-te os pratos de melamina são mais resistentes aos raios solares, sem rebordos nas extremidades para não acumular chuva e não deixes o sensor no ultimo prato, traz o mesmo mais para o meio, para melhor circulação do ar, podes arranjar um suporte em L virado ao contrário para puderes fixar a um dos varões, vais ver isso nos tutoriais, espero que ajude


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2019 às 10:06)

remember disse:


> @Rachie tal como prometido , tens o tutorial do tópico acima que achei bastante bom e intuitivo.
> 
> http://elby-meteo.fr/abri-meteo-1/
> https://blog.raphaelchochon.io/fabrication-abri-meteo-a-coupelles
> ...


Muito obrigada  vou guardar nos favoritos


----------

